# Samsung Galaxy S II



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks cool!!!!!!

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/mwc-11-samsung/pc/thumb/gsmarena_014.jpg

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/mwc-11-samsung/pc/thumb/gsmarena_015.jpg

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/mwc-11-samsung/galaxy-s-2/thumb/gsmarena_004.jpg

*Specifications:-*

DISPLAY -	Type	Super AMOLED Plus capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size -	480 x 800 pixels, 4.3 inches
       - Gorilla Glass display
       - TouchWiz UI v4.0
Internal -	16GB/32GB storage, 1 GB RAM
Card slot - yes(16/32gb)
CAMERA -	8 MP, 3264x2448 pixels, autofocus, LED flash
Video	- 1080p@30fps
OS -	Android OS, v2.3 (Gingerbread)
CPU	Dual-core 1GHz ARM Cortex-A9 proccessor, Mali-400MP GPU, Orion chipset
BATTERY - 	Standard battery, Li-Ion 1650 mAh

Checkout the entire demo here(GSMArena)


----------



## noob (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*

gr8 phone unlike its bro Galaxy S


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*



abhidev said:


> Looks cool!!!!!!



Price is even cooler. About INR 50k in UK.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*

50k. That's way too much. Must be the costliest in a long time.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

slim & powerful comes at a price.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 21, 2011)

Retard Price ...50K....lolzzzz


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*



pauldmps said:


> Price is even cooler. About INR 50k in UK.



50k ??? are u serious?? where did u get that from??? why would one spend 50k on a cell phone...its just dual core not hex-core

Also read about Galaxy s2 mini....it has some pretty awesome specs too...hope it comes arnd 25k(just in my dreams though)....check out the specs..

*www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/Galaxy-sii-mini-600.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

convert european price to indian rupee, it crosses 50k.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 22, 2011)

Galaxy S II will be around 30k when launched in India (most probably in April)..


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Let's hope so. But the Samsung's plan to launch Galaxy S II Mini may mean that they want to ask for a huge price for the GSII & offer GSII Mini for those who can't afford that.

@abhidev
That's the pre-order price in UK. Read in Engadget.

I think I opened a thread regarding GSII Mini, but nobody noticed it.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-monsters/138307-galaxy-s-ii-mini-leaks.html


----------



## sam9s (Mar 22, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Galaxy S II will be around 30k when launched in India (most probably in April)..



If the euro equivalent crosses 50K (though I am not sure what the source is) there is no way India price be 30K ....


----------



## raj_in (Mar 23, 2011)

it wl be around 35k
no more


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 23, 2011)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought OP already purchased it , anyway, you guys are dreaming about the Price? I mean how you guys think that it will cost 50K in Indian market? Well just converting a EURO/British Pound to INR doesn't mean anything. Of course it will be costlier than others, but I think it shouldn't cross 32-33K by any means, just a week or two to get proved .
Gsmarena says hTC Incredible S is 520 EURO, that means 33,250 INR, now what's the actual price of Incredible S here? It's Rs.27,000 (in stores Price will be lesser for sure), so Gsmarena mentioned it about 22% higher . I am saying this a bit hard coz this info's will lead to a wrong conclusion.
BTW- I am getting one as soon as it releases. Will be a big update from my Wave.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> If the euro equivalent crosses 50K (though I am not sure what the source is) there is no way India price be 30K ....



Heh.. Even the Galaxy S was on pre-order for 50k 

Trust me, I have some inside info.. Should not cross 30k (maybe a couple of k here and there) on India launch (April).


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

It is not about what the price *should be* but what the price *actually is*. I know that it should be priced at 30-35k max. But ultimately its Samsung who decides the pricing. With SGSII Mini, I feel Samsung has different intentions.

The price I was talking about was the pre-order price in the UK, not what GSMArena states. The good news is that now the price is reduced from £599.99 to £539.99. That is about 40k INR.

*www.play.com/Mobiles/Mobile/4-/189...d-Sim-Free-Unlocked-Mobile-Phone/Product.html


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

50k is the total price of my config...


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 50k is the total price of my config...


And that is relevant how?



pauldmps said:


> It is not about what the price *should be* but what the price *actually is*. I know that it should be priced at 30-35k max. But ultimately its Samsung who decides the pricing. With SGSII Mini, I feel Samsung has different intentions.
> 
> The price I was talking about was the pre-order price in the UK, not what GSMArena states. The good news is that now the price is reduced from £599.99 to £539.99. That is about 40k INR.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II i910 16GB / Android / Sim Free / Unlocked Mobile Phone - Mobiles at Play.com (UK)


UK prices are *always* the highest! Plus, that's the pre-order price.. I'm telling you it *will* launch close to 30k


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

50k Desktop/Laptop is relevant than a 50k phone...


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 50k Desktop/Laptop is relevant than a 50k phone...


You cannot put your Desktop/Laptop in your pocket, can you now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

kalpik said:


> You cannot put your Desktop/Laptop in your pocket, can you now?


I understand ur point buddy....but no body will like a 50k phone in their pocket
but 50k desktop/laptop everybody knows...

but only  a tech savvy will know the price of 50k cell phone not other layman users...


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I understand ur point buddy....but no body will like a 50k phone in their pocket
> but 50k desktop/laptop everybody knows...
> 
> but only  a tech savvy will know the price of 50k cell phone not other layman users...


No layman wants to buy a Galaxy S II.. Also, like previously mentioned, the phone is gonna cost close to 30k


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2011)

if s-2 comes for 30k...then mini shuld be out for 25k...if that happens...s-2 would be the best vfm phone around in that range and force other companies to lower their costs...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 23, 2011)

If the SGSII is priced at 30k, the Mini should be under 20k. In that case, it will sell like hot cakes. Now will Samsung price the Mini at that price given that it will compete with the SG SL ?


----------



## sam9s (Mar 23, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Heh.. Even the Galaxy S was on pre-order for 50k
> 
> Trust me, I have some inside info.. Should not cross 30k (maybe a couple of k here and there) on India launch (April).



If it do launches with a 30K price tag then its is a pretty decent price given the, hardware its coming with ....


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 24, 2011)

price i want to see these launching at:

Galaxy S2: 35k 
Galaxy S2 mini: 27-28k (challenging SE Arc)

also S2 won't launch at 30k. looking at the specs, 35k fits the bill better.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> price i want to see these launching at:
> 
> Galaxy S2: 35k
> Galaxy S2 mini: 27-28k (challenging SE Arc)
> ...


Lets see! My sources tell me otherwise, but of course they could be wrong


----------



## raj_in (Mar 24, 2011)

looking at what samsung did with the Nexus S 
India may even get the SLCD version with the nVidia chip


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ I think so too.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm almost 100% sure the version of SGS II launching in India will be the Super AMOLED Plus, Exynos SoC one..


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Nexus S disappoints with S-LCD screen for India, let's see what happens with this one.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 24, 2011)

GS II will come S-AMOLED + coz the LCD is not yet released officially, but after the release of the LCD version it will replace the LED ones, that's why you have to buy it at first lot


----------



## kalpik (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm.. Seems like S2 will be delayed for 2 months at least


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 26, 2011)

What, why, how do you know that ???


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ i guess another of *kalpik*'s so called source


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm.. Here's the source: *twitter.com/#!/Praval/status/50872043201236992

This guy arranges Samsung PR events in India..

Oh, and yeah, learn to respect your sources


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ thanks for uncovering your anonymous source. 

you always tell source but never told which, nor gave any clue. sorry but didn't mean to disrespect anyone


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, I could name him as the conversation happened on a public medium (Twitter).. As for some other sources, you cannot really name them.. And yes, I have other sources too


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Frankly speaking I don't believe S II will come 2 months late here. 

On pre order and these Prices seem correct.
Samsung Galaxy S II i9100
Samsung Galaxy S II (Black) (Unlocked)


----------



## Soumik (Mar 27, 2011)

So, we should be expecting a price of 30K or wat?
That would be great, cause that would mean the mini price would be around 22-24K 
ANyways... if it doesnt get released soon india, be sure it will be a nvidia tegra 2 batch.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2011)

Nope, the AMOLED version will come out here within two weeks.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope, the AMOLED version will come out here within two weeks.


Lets hope so!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2011)

It will always be an amoled version. I doubt 8.6mm waistline is possible in normal or SC LCD... unless PLS tech is used, which i know very little of.
Anyways... hope you are right and we get the cream bunch soon  .. (ahem.. at a price point which doesnt give us a mild heart attack... )


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*



talktoanil said:


> gr8 phone unlike its bro Galaxy S



Can you explain why? It seems to have the same plastic body, very light/fragile feel, which many found to be undesirable. 

Plus, it doesn't have industry leading graphics/cpu performance which SGS had(should be iPhone5 this round, else Optimus 3D or similar phones with TI OMAP 4430). 
It has a larger screen with the same resolution (but hopefully, the SAMOLED+ 's sharpness would be equivalent to a normal RGB-style LCD).

Having said that, hope this time around SGS II doesn't come with any glaring firmware issues out of the box. (which in itself, along with the specs, could potentially make it a best-seller, if priced competitively).

@kalpik,
Your sources have been wrong. (The one which I remember now, for instance,is your source saying gingerbread for SGS phones by Feb mid? Even now, no 2.2.1 released in India ..  )..

But, this time I hope your source is correct. (not about being delayed part, though  ).  Although, to me it seems like the launch price would be between 32-34k (so, the street prices would indeed be closer to 30k.)


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2011)

@Hrithan2020- SGS is a good phone, undoubtedly. But it never can be compared with SGS II. SGS II is a way better device and more than worthy upgrade. In brief, SGS II has 1080p Video recording, 1GB RAM (Double of SGS), Dual Core A9 Processor (Compare with single core A8 of SGS), Bigger screen (Yes of same resolution of SGS, but that's more than enough), 8MP Camera with LED Flash (Compared with a Non Flash 5 MP of SGS), SUPER AMOLED PLUS (Compared with S-AMOLED of SGS, though I don't think it's a huge update), NFC Support and etc etc.

Here is the comparison of them, in a single line, SGS II will outdate and defeat SGS by a huge margin. 

Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II vs. Samsung I9000 Galaxy S - GSMArena.com


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 28, 2011)

awsome phone


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2011)

@Hrithan2020 -  SGSII does have industry leading hardware. Samsung's implementation of ARM based procs were best last time, and i bet they are the best this time round too. Probably first benchmarks would proove that. And its already noted that Mali 400 is quite ahead of Tegra 2 ULP geforce.Its got the highest ram so far, along with Atrix. It probably would beat anything else in the market for screen quality. So, for the moment, SGS II would have the best hardware in the market.
If you are talking about future, yes, it would be overtaken before end of this year. TI OMAP 4430 would be used very soon. Not iPhone 5 certainly. Also dual core snapdragons with Adreno 220 would also be coming out this year. 
But for now, SGS II is the clear winner.. just like SGS was during its launch


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 28, 2011)

The 1st time when i saw this phone on "gsmarena" i was very thrilled. and i made my mind to buy this one if it cost around 25k to 27k  but now i think i have to stick with my old samsung SGH-E-490 which still looks new (though lacks many featured of current gen phones) but i'll definately buy this phone if its price comes down.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*



Hrithan2020 said:


> @kalpik,
> Your sources have been wrong. (The one which I remember now, for instance,is your source saying gingerbread for SGS phones by Feb mid? Even now, no 2.2.1 released in India ..  )..



When I speak about ROM releases, I don't speak about India specifically.. And for GB, I had said it will be out in March.. And sure enough, it is out


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*

@ithehappy,
Dude, obviously. SGS II should be in every way better than SGS. I was comparing SGS with its peers. (It wasn't until the tegra 2 phones, that SGS's graphics capabilities were overtaken)

However, SGS II when it launches won't stay much ahead of its peers.





Soumik said:


> @Hrithan2020 -  SGSII does have industry leading hardware. Samsung's implementation of ARM based procs were best last time, and i bet they are the best this time round too. Probably first benchmarks would proove that. And its already noted that Mali 400 is quite ahead of Tegra 2 ULP geforce.Its got the highest ram so far, along with Atrix. It probably would beat anything else in the market for screen quality. So, for the moment, SGS II would have the best hardware in the market.
> If you are talking about future, yes, it would be overtaken before end of this year. TI OMAP 4430 would be used very soon. Not iPhone 5 certainly. Also dual core snapdragons with Adreno 220 would also be coming out this year.
> But for now, SGS II is the clear winner.. just like SGS was during its launch



Actually ,previous time also , it (ARM implementation) wasn't the best. It lacked true [128-bit ala Snapdragon Processors.] NEON support,(the primary reason the jump to Froyo, didn't come with huge performance jump *in Benchmarks*. It was with the SGX 540 , that SGS stood tall. (SAMOLED screen also certainly helped  )

In terms of initial performance impressions of SGS II, have a look at these:
Samsung's Galaxy S II Preliminary Performance: Mali-400MP Benchmarked - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

LG Optimus 3D Preliminary Performance - OMAP4 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

I'm not talking about it being overtaken by end of year, it would be much earlier. 
Also, if iPhone 5 manages to have similar SPECs to iPad 2 , it will have class-leading performance for a while:

Apple iPad 2 GPU Performance Explored: PowerVR SGX543MP2 Benchmarked - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



kalpik said:


> When I speak about ROM releases, I don't speak about India specifically.. And for GB, I had said it will be out in March.. And sure enough, it is out



Of course, I didn't mean India. I couldn't find the exact post I was referring to,(don't have time). But, in this post, you seem to say it was in Feb.

Anyway, leave it. And it is not out yet  (Well, not officially)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S-II(GSM-Arena)*

Haha.. I am connected to Samsung devs through some contacts.. So I can only tell when the ROM is ready.. When Samsung releases it where is mostly a business decision 

Also, its normal for projects to get delayed.. So even if I said Feb, and its out in March, its really not a big deal


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

@kalpik,
Yeah not a big deal, but having heard from you about the possibility of a gingerbread release, I was at least hoping for a 2.2.1 official release in India by March !! (Not for me, but for few of my friends, who are very hesitant to do rooting/loading a custom ROM! )..


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm.. Yeah.. I think they skipped 2.2.1 for India


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. Yeah.. I think they skipped 2.2.1 for India



And ,if XXJVK is any indication, I will be disappointed with the official release  .
(Maybe , it's because now, I have become used to custom ROM's , but the new 2.2.1 releases seems to be much smoother compared to the XXJVK.. But, then again the latter releases of 2.3.3 ought to be much better  )


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> And ,if XXJVK is any indication, I will be disappointed with the official release  .
> (Maybe , it's because now, I have become used to custom ROM's , but the new 2.2.1 releases seems to be much smoother compared to the XXJVK.. But, then again the latter releases of 2.3.3 ought to be much better  )


JVK has been smooth so far.. And things will only get better  Anyway, we are going offtopic now!


----------



## Soumik (Mar 28, 2011)

@Hrithan2020 - True. It does seem Gingerbread running Exynor cant keep with Froyo running OMAP 4430. :'( This saddens me really. I had high hopes for samsung.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 28, 2011)

Soumik said:


> @Hrithan2020 - True. It does seem Gingerbread running Exynor cant keep with Froyo running OMAP 4430. :'( This saddens me really. I had high hopes for samsung.


Don't go by current benchmark apps.. They are not optimised for the quad core GPU that the Mali400 is! The Mali400 GPU is better than the GPU inside XBOX 360


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Mar 28, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Don't go by current benchmark apps.. They are not optimised for the quad core GPU that the Mali400 is! The Mali400 GPU is better than the GPU inside XBOX 360



True. Having heard rumours that it was quad core, I was stunned to see it perform so low. Expected it to perform at least faster than Tegra 2 . Let's hope you are correct!! 

But, considering that Sony NGP has a SGX 543 MP4+, and it advertises the GPU to be as fast as the PS3 or XBOX 360,  I find it hard to believe that, Mali400 which right now is struggling against Tegra 2 (from what you say, there will be a huge performance jump, hopefully at least competitive with SGX 543 MP2, which iPad2 comes with) can lay that claim ? ( Most likely it is because of the rumoured 450 M TPS, provided Samsung's claims are true, which comes near X Box 360's 500 MTPS and surpasses PS3's 250 MTPS)


----------



## kalpik (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, its all a waiting game right now my friend! Let the phones launch, and let us get decent reviews  But I'm betting on Samsung.. They are known to put the best hardware in their phones.. And let me tell you, there is a reason for that.. If you see *any* phone (even the iWhat), most of the internal components are from Samsung.. So you see, they save the best for themselves


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

kalpik said:


> But I'm betting on Samsung.. They are known to put the best hardware in their phones.. And let me tell you, there is a reason for that.. If you see *any* phone (even the iWhat), most of the internal components are from Samsung.. So you see, they save the best for themselves


Thats y i hope samsung SGSII will be the best phone for the time being.  And would be beating iPhone5 in benchmarks .


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys...gingerbread ROM released for SGS....check this out


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2011)

^^ old old old news.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 30, 2011)

Im not sure how the AMOLED screen compares to the retina display on the idevices. The screen is cut pretty close to the surface on the S. The prices at retail outlets (reliance/  croma etc) is very competitive compared to prices for the same devices abroad, a lot of hardware is cheaper here actually


----------



## kalpik (Mar 30, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Im not sure how the AMOLED screen compares to the retina display on the idevices. The screen is cut pretty close to the surface on the S. The prices at retail outlets (reliance/  croma etc) is very competitive compared to prices for the same devices abroad, a lot of hardware is cheaper here actually


Yep.. Samsung devices are usually cheaper in India


----------



## Soumik (Mar 30, 2011)

I think all phones are actually cheaper in india.. atleast most of them


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Guys please continue this thread if you have some information about the SGS I9100 release/pricing


----------



## kalpik (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, a dealer told me today that they are expecting SGS2 next month.. Though that's not really a reliable source


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm, even I have been also told the same, and it's a very reliable source


----------



## kalpik (Mar 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, even I have been also told the same, and it's a very reliable source


Dealers are never reliable sources


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

It has been reliable to me for the last 7-8 years


----------



## kalpik (Mar 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> It has been reliable to me for the last 7-8 years


Cool! Lets hope he's right! Can't wait to get one


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

I asked in a Samsung outlet a couple of weeks back and they said SGS II is coming by end of April to their store. He looked pretty knowledgeable, even abt the rumoured SGS 4G model(which will actually not be coming to India... atleast not before SGSII), so i would believe him.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

Soumik said:


> I asked in a Samsung outlet a couple of weeks back and they said SGS II is coming by end of April to their store. He looked pretty knowledgeable, even abt the rumoured SGS 4G model(which will actually not be coming to India... atleast not before SGSII), so i would believe him.



How much did he expect the price to be??


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S getting a 1.4GHz '2011 edition' next month (update: confirmed)*

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/03/11x0331n833fx.jpg


Source: Samsung Galaxy S getting a 1.4GHz '2011 edition' next month (update: confirmed) -- Engadget



This again adds to my suspicion that the SGSII will be outrageously priced.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 31, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> *Samsung Galaxy S getting a 1.4GHz '2011 edition' next month (update: confirmed)*
> 
> Source: Samsung Galaxy S getting a 1.4GHz '2011 edition' next month (update: confirmed) -- Engadget
> 
> This again adds to my suspicion that the SGSII will be outrageously priced.


Thats an awesome news...1.4ggHz...awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

^^
I am disappointed. Still no flash for camera.

Now they'll try to push this at a high end price instead of GSII. They are unnecessarily crowding the market. First the SL, then GSII Mini & now this.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmm.. Yeah.. Too much fragmentation of similar devices.. Not good.. Lets see how this goes..


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey guys.. check out gsmarena... they are suspecting (even me), SGS 2011 or SGS+ is the same device as the rumored SGSII mini. They have the same rumoured specs and expected release date. The former is almost confirmed, while the latter is not yet confirmed. So, in all probability, Samsung wont be releasing 2 new super amoled devices at the same time... they are the same, and its gonna replace the SGSL(according to gsmarena, its gonna bridge the gap between SGSII and Ace).
@pauldmps -  So, dont worry, i trust samsung to keep the price of both devices far below competition. 
@kalpik -  Its not gonna get fragmented, its just evolution. SGS is almost out of market. SGSL will be phased out. This one should make up for both the phones.

At least thats what i feel 

Link :-samsung_i9001_galaxy_s_plus
BTW guys, Adreno 205 is similar to SGX540 in performance rite?


----------



## kalpik (Mar 31, 2011)

Soumik said:


> BTW guys, Adreno 205 is similar to SGX540 in performance rite?



No, its not..


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> First the SL, then GSII Mini & now this.



hmmmm, can this one & S2 mini be the same mobile?


----------



## Soumik (Mar 31, 2011)

yup.. they most probably are...



kalpik said:


> No, its not..



Which one is better? I remember seeing some benchmarks of gingerbread 205 against froyo 540, and there the Adreno 205 was marginally ahead i might say.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 31, 2011)

Adreno 205 is old. new one is 220 which one should be a mobile GPU killer.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> Adreno 205 is old. new one is 220 which one should be a mobile GPU killer.



Yes. SGX 540 was certainly more powerful than Adreno 205. 

Btw, here is a look into the performance that 220 offers :
Dual Core Snapdragon GPU Performance Explored - 1.5 GHz MSM8660 and Adreno 220 Benchmarks - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Keep in mind that, this is with an MDP(no cpu governor, indicating the highest performance possible. Also considering that the chip was given to the AT crew for testing, quite optimised to show its strength). Seems like iPad 2's SGX 543, might be the winner after all?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 1, 2011)

According to that link... This chipset at 1GHz should perform almost equivalent to a hummingbird. Benchmarks show different results for different type of benchmarking. Certainly 1.4GHz would not be less than SGX540 running hummingbird. rite?

Its supposed to replace SGS at a lower price point. For that purpose it would cost lesser than other phones with Adreno 205 in the market rite now. The chipset should be well justified.. provided the price point is right.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a look here at what the Mali 400 GPU is capable of: Samsung's Exynos 4210 flexes 3D gaming muscle at GDC 2011 (video) -- Engadget


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

If Samsung releases a GS variant again without a camera flash, then I will call them the dumbest manufacturer on earth.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 1, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Have a look here at what the Mali 400 GPU is capable of: Samsung's Exynos 4210 flexes 3D gaming muscle at GDC 2011 (video) -- Engadget



Yeah, had seen that. But, without comparison to other competing SOC's hard to say,  how it will really perform in the current games. I'll be really happy, if it does surpass SGX 543.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 1, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah, had seen that. But, without comparison to other competing SOC's hard to say,  how it will really perform in the current games. I'll be really happy, if it does surpass SGX 543.


Very true! Waiting for more in-depth reviews


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 1, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Very true! Waiting for more in-depth reviews



Yeah, hope it proves to be really good.  ( I'd hate to see SGX 543 go unchallenged for a while, of course assuming that iPhone 5 also comes with the same SOC as iPad2  )
I am sure, we'll get to see a good rundown of the phone, once you get your hands on it


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2011)

yeah the elephant in all android threads haha


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2011)

Dual Core LG Optimus 2X launched in India for 30k.. *androidos.in/2011/04/lg-launches-optimus-2x-optimus-black-in-india/ So my source was right about the pricing.. SGS II should also be close to 30k


----------



## sinoop_joy (Apr 5, 2011)

I've heard it has 2 versions.
16GB nd 32 GB.
It should be making the difference in prices. Bt i dnt think it will be that much high.
50k is very high.
35-37k max 4 32 GB version


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ any online pricing out yet? r official announcement?
According to androidos.in, Milestone 2 is supposed to release next week at 21K.
I think Croma still sells Milestone 1 for 21k+. How is that possible?



abhidev said:


> How much did he expect the price to be??


Sorry i missed your post. The guy told me he was not sure, but he guessed it would be between 30-35K.
As he wasnt sure, i didnt mention it here.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2011)

Croma has impossible prices sometimes I think the scale really works for them I've seen deals where the price is 7-10 thousand below market price


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 5, 2011)

Anorion said:


> Croma has impossible prices sometimes I think the scale really works for them I've seen deals where the price is 7-10 thousand below market price



I have visited Chroma in Pune and Hyderabad. I didn't feel prices were cheap. I was out to buy Sennheiser HD 201 headsets. But the prices in Chroma were a lot higher than what I could get from ebay...

I observed a similar thing when I went to check out portable HDD and Logitech mouse.

Why are accessories so expensive in Chroma?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep.. Chroma is usually the most expensive!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Here comes the bad news 

*Samsung Galaxy S II launch pushed back to late April or May - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yep.. Chroma is usually the most expensive!



All stalls in Malls are expensive...bcoz of hidden charges


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 6, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S II launch pushed back to late April or May*



> Initially there were signs that we might get to see the Samsung latest Android flagship - I9100 Galaxy S II hit the shelves in the first quarter of the year, but apparently that didn't happen. The latest information on the matter suggests that the smartphone will only appear in May.
> The news was brought by several online retailers. In UK Clove says it expects to receive the first Galaxy S II units sometime in May. It's not quoting a specific date, but at least we know the asking price there - £530 (€605) taxes included.
> Germany might be a bit luckier as many retailers there claim that they will get the 4.3" Galaxy S II a few days earlier - on 29 April. Also the pricing in Germany is lower at about €540.
> Amazon.de on the other hand lists the target availability date of the device as 2 May and sets its price at the heftier €575.
> Well 29 April is just a few weeks away so we'll soon find out if those estimates are realistic.



Source


----------



## kalpik (Apr 6, 2011)

So my source was right about the delay too 

Anyway, Samsung India's twitter account still maintains that they will launch SGS2 in India in April!

Ah ok.. Now even Samsung India twitter says SGS2 won't be launched before June 

I should learn to trust my sources, and not get my hopes up to high 

Nice! SGS2 CPU bumped from 1 GHz to 1.2 GHz? Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II dual-core CPU will run at 1.2 GHz - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 6, 2011)

kalpik said:


> So my source was right about the delay too
> 
> Anyway, Samsung India's twitter account still maintains that they will launch SGS2 in India in April!
> 
> ...



Nice! I guess samsung found the battery life of SGS2 to be too high, so decided to give it a peformance bump  
(Yeah, I know "racing to idle" state, would save power consumption. )


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

Great....another delay...


----------



## Soumik (Apr 6, 2011)

^^ It probably is a move to keep it at par with the top phones coming up in a few months. It seems like a forced update due to the HTC Pyramid/EVO 3D and iPhone 5 rumours. I just hope samsung brings out another top of the hill performance like that of SGS .
And sincerely hope that the software dept picks up to make use of that super GPU by the time of launch.
Oh, and i do believe India will get SGSII before Europe. That mean within April .


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Oh, and i do believe India will get SGSII before Europe. That mean within April .



That's now only can happen by a miracle now. Samsung sent me these tweets today,

*"Samsung Galaxy SII is not launching on the 13th April. We have not published any advertisement in newspaper for the same. Avoid the rumor."*

*"Due to delay in the global launch of SGS2 the device won't be launched before June. And, its not just India but its delayed all over."*

and

*"The official launch date for SGS2 will be announced soon. We will keep you informed. Though you can expect Tab 10.1 and 10.1v soon."*

But after reading the Gsmarena article that the Processor will be a Dual Core 1.2 GHz one, it's worth waiting


----------



## Soumik (Apr 6, 2011)

^^SGSL launched earlier in india, so i hoped SGSII will also do the same. 
Alas! That is so not fair.
They should release the phone if its ready. In June it will be going heads on with iPhone 5 and HTC Pyramid. LG would have already taken up quite a bit of the market by that time. And if Atrix releases earlier at around same price, that too would be in quite a few hands before SGS II launch. They can only do themselves harm by delaying the launch.(unless its because of some issue with the phone itself.)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking forward for SGS+...it has 1.4gHz...don't know abt the RAM...how much is the RAM?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Looking forward for SGS+...it has 1.4gHz...don't know abt the RAM...how much is the RAM?


That's 1.4 GHz single core.. SGS2 is 1.2 GHz dual core..


----------



## abhidev (Apr 7, 2011)

kalpik said:


> That's 1.4 GHz single core.. SGS2 is 1.2 GHz dual core..



I know that....is it that SGS+ won't have any performance improvement?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 7, 2011)

Galaxy Tab
UK Launch Price  799 pounds
USA Launch Price $699
India Launch Price Rs.28-30k (not MRP but market price)

Galaxy S
UK Launch Price around 550 pounds
USA Launch Price Around $599 or less
India Launch Price 28k

Nexus S
UK Launch Price Around 430-450+ pounds
USA Launch price Around $500
India Launch Price Around 27-28k


Do you see a pattern????

For those who don't:

If something sells for around A pounds in UK it sells for around $A +-10/15% in USA. And to get an approx Indian price once the thing is easily available, just take any of the two prices and multiply by around 50-55. The Indian price will be about -5% to +15% from that figure.

The approx estimate for S2 at launch is 550 pounds in USA. It is safe to assume that it will be around ~500-600 approx in USA at launch.

So the Indian price will vary btw 28-36k.



You can tally these figures for more high end Samsung phones released in the past, there is a definite pattern to it!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2011)

Good news 

*Samsung: The Galaxy S II is still set for April launch - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 7, 2011)

Its all a big mess 

Release date Galaxy S II. - www.SamFirmware.com


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

abhidev said:


> I know that....is it that SGS+ won't have any performance improvement?



wait for it to get launched. without any specific price point, with whom are you going to compare its performance to?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 8, 2011)

^^ The browser preview by gsmarena looks quite fast for SGS II. Waiting for their full preview.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2011)

lolwut srsly? croma is expensive? They were selling a Cowon D2 16GB for under 5K, its at least a 12.5K thing online, buy it in any other comparable store and you get it for around 15K-16K imm talking about Thane-Mulund area mebbe its different in other places


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S II i9100 is given a concrete launch date of April 25th in Korea - Phone Arena*

Please add India aside Korea now 


Comparison of LG Optimus 2X and SGS II, WOW

**www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_ii_vs_lg_optimus_2x-review-585.php*


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ LG O2X is better in gaming performance...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Exynos @ 1.4Ghz should beat it. but O2X with gingerbread too may see a good boost in FPS.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Strange thing is that rite now o2X is better with just half the amount of ram in games.. the place where u need most ram.
Could it be driver issues? or just that tegra 2 is a better implementation than Exynos?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2011)

Why do you people say its better? Cause of FPS in benchmarks? SGS2's FPS is capped to 60 FPS..


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Not the benchmark.. if u see the video, games in SGS II takes longer to load, and in one of the games... the FPS is really choppy on SGSII, while it was perfectly smooth on the O2X. Thats y i think that with current drivers, Mali400 just cant stand upto Tegra 2 Geforce.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm.. That could be the pre release software running on the SGS2.. Anyway, lets wait for the device to come out!


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Definitely hope so... Samsung should sort out these software problems before launch.

BTW... any news on Indian release date?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ No idea.. Its all a big mess.. Some people saying April release, some saying May..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. That could be the pre release software running on the SGS2.. Anyway, lets wait for the device to come out!



Not could be, it's definitely the pre release software. Coz Gsmarena clearly stated that,

*"It’s the GPU performance that surprised us though – the Mali-400MP GPU seems 20fps slower than the GeForce. We’re guessing that’s a software cap (like the one the original Galaxy S had) since the framerate always stayed at just under 60fps."*

Source-
Samsung Galaxy S II vs LG Optimus 2X: Head to head - GSMArena.com

Read the paragraph before last one.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ That line was for the benchmark result. That fps would probably be the same even after fixing the softwares, cause its a cap.. not a bug to fix. The bug or problem was the real time game lag seen in the video.
The cap is actually fine, 60fps in a game is more than enough needed. Its the lowest fps reached which is important, and its hit real low in that pre-release unit.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2011)

Soumik said:


> ^^* That line was for the benchmark result.* That fps would probably be the same even after fixing the softwares, cause its a cap.. not a bug to fix. The bug or problem was the real time game lag seen in the video.
> The cap is actually fine, 60fps in a game is more than enough needed. Its the lowest fps reached which is important, and its hit real low in that pre-release unit.



Course those lines are form benchmark result page, FPS should be discussed in benchmark page only, where else FPS will be discussed then?
Anyway, I am sure that is a software problem, there is no way SGS II provides 60 or less FPS in Gaming, Final/Retail units gotta be different.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ ya thats true... 
but for me.. if is get any fps more than my eyes can decipher, its enough. But it shouldnt go below 24fps ant any point in the game, where human eyes can see through the illusion of continuous motion.
That was a 1GHz unit which gsmarena got, if they are overclocking it to 1.2GHz, theres gotta be lots of changes on the firmware/software as well. Am sure things will go a lot better .


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Course those lines are form be nchmark result page, FPS should be discussed in benchmark page only, where else FPS will be discussed then?
> Anyway, I am sure that is a software problem, there is no way SGS II provides 60 or less FPS in Gaming, Final/Retail units gotta be different.



I wager that there will be a cap on the maximum fps, (it is a conscious decision, where the software artificially limits the hardware
 )even on the final units. Wanna bet


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Apr 11, 2011)

I think limiting the fps is a conscious effort made for saving the battery life because more fps is going to take more battery also.This limitation is good if doesnot make any difference in real life performance.If someone wants to experience the best gameplay then devs are always there.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok, some bad news.. One of my source says India launch by May end or June 

Lets hope he is wrong 

He gave me some more info about the phone, but I'm afraid, I'm not at liberty to disclose


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Apr 11, 2011)

@kalpik
ohh so sad.pls kalpik clarify that the other information that u got is good or bad atleast other than the bad news of delay in release


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2011)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> @kalpik
> ohh so sad.pls kalpik clarify that the other information that u got is good or bad atleast other than the bad news of delay in release


Good news ofc! He was telling me about his experience with the retail SGS2 unit he played with..  All good, don't worry


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

kalpik said:


> ok, some bad news.. One of my source says india launch by *may end or june*
> 
> lets hope he is wrong
> 
> he gave me some more info about the phone, but i'm afraid, i'm not at liberty to disclose


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, I take all such news with a pinch of salt.. You never know the exact date, and sources *can* be wrong


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 11, 2011)

@kalpik - BTW, who is this source of yours ? A certain someone from mumbai whom I know too


----------



## kalpik (Apr 11, 2011)

yogi7272 said:


> @kalpik - BTW, who is this source of yours ? A certain someone from mumbai whom I know too


Yep! This one is the same source you and me both know


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 12, 2011)

SGS II Official UK release is on May 1 , just two more weeks...

*Samsung Galaxy S II officially coming to UK on May 1st - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep, lets hope India launch isn't too far


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

it may pack Tegra2 processor. problem is with Exynos, not tegra2.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 12, 2011)

What problem?

Btw, the Indian units will have Exynos.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 12, 2011)

kalpik said:


> What problem?



isn't the increase in clockspeed the cause of delay?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> isn't the increase in clockspeed the cause of delay?


Probably, but how is that a problem with the Exynos SoC?

OMG! Galaxy S2 launch even happening in New Delhi right now 

*twitpic.com/4k9t0y


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Apr 13, 2011)

any news about the samsung conference?


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep.. Galaxy S2 has been launched in India.. No details about market availability and price yet.. Ill update here if I find out anything..

Ok, here is what we all were waiting for!


*"Galaxy S2 launch in May in India. price around Rs. 35k"*


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Apr 13, 2011)

In the press release i have seen that they have stated 1ghz opposed to 1.2.Did they forget to update it or tegra 2 is on the way?sa+ is confirmed but no info  about the procy.35k is quite high.MRP around 31k and street price around 28k is iam expecting.cannot afford more than that being an engg. Student .Sold my galaxy s hearing the announcement of gs2 in feb and releasing in march but getting kind of frustrated seeing all the delays and steep pricing news.Didnot expected this from sammy .Playing with e63 from last 2 months so u can understand


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2011)

That's tentative MRP.. They've not given an exact figure.. They said, and I quote, "mid 30s".. I'm expecting MRP to be around 33k, and it should be available in shops for 30-31k.. Lets see! #wishfulthinking


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yep.. Galaxy S2 has been launched in India.. No details about market availability and price yet.. Ill update here if I find out anything..
> 
> Ok, here is what we all were waiting for!
> 
> ...



Finally....never thought they will release it in that conference. Anyway, Pricing is very good to, street Prices gotta be around 31-32k, that's what I guessed 

Anyway, thank you Kalpik for sharing the info. I will be the first buyer from my region undoubtedly


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd suggest you wait till we find out about the bootloader status.. I, for one, won't be buying this if it has a locked bootloader.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 13, 2011)

yep coming out next month for around Rs.35000 Samsung Galaxy S2 India Launch Price - Rs.35000


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm, forgot that imp part due to excitement, but I think it shouldn't have a locked bl, anyway lets see.
BTW- Is there any link of that full conference?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, even I don't think it will have a locked bootloader, but better be safe than sorry 

And no, there is no link to the conference, as it was a private, invite only event..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Probably, but how is that a problem with the Exynos SoC?



maybe low yield (while manufacturing the SOC) & also you just can't increase the clock speed of a mobile SOC (that also an untested one) on the fly. so maybe thats the cause.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 14, 2011)

*Clash of the titans - HTC Sensation vs. Samsung Galaxy S II 



*



Preview, now how will be a Review 

**www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9100_galaxy_s_ii-review-588.php*


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 14, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Launched in India...
Tech2 : Smartphones - Samsung Galaxy S II is Officially Available in India

cheers


----------



## kalpik (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ Heh.. Good morning


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Apr 14, 2011)

hoping it to be this years best morning may get some good news from the conference

already 9pm


----------



## Soumik (Apr 14, 2011)

When is HTC Pyramid coming to India? any ideas? These 2 (SGSII and Pyramid) really are the confirmed titans as of now. 

I guess no official pricing of SGS II has come up yet.. rite?

According to AndroidOS.in, SGSII @ 1.2GHz gets almost double to score of Pyramid. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 15, 2011)

Soumik said:


> 1-When is HTC Pyramid coming to India?
> 
> 2-I guess no official pricing of SGS II has come up yet.. rite?
> 
> 3-According to AndroidOS.in, SGSII @ 1.2GHz gets almost double to score of Pyramid. Can anyone confirm this?



1-Well hTC Pyramid and Sensation are same. It might come to India in mid June.
2- In that press conf Sammy said it'd be Rs.35,000, street Prices will be lower, you know that 
3- From were did you get that info? AFAIK the Sensation has 1.2 GHz Scorpion Processor and 768 MB RAM while SGS II has Cortex A9 Processor and 1 GB of RAM.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 15, 2011)

^^
1. Thats good news.. one dual core phone per month (almost) in india. 
2. Yeah, that would perhaps be the pre order price... the actual online prices might also be a bit lesser rite?
3. Check this link. This is what the site tells. I seriously doubt the performance difference would be that high.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2011)

SGS II benchmarked,

*1.2 GHz Samsung Galaxy S II benchmarked, shows mind-blowing speed*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, also it runs on ext4, not on shitty rfs, which was the cause of lags on SGS. Also, the bootloader will be unlocked 

I'm getting this phone as soon as its launched


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> 1-Well hTC Pyramid and Sensation are same. It might come to India in mid June.
> 2- In that press conf Sammy said it'd be Rs.35,000, street Prices will be lower, you know that
> 3- From were did you get that info? AFAIK the Sensation has 1.2 GHz Scorpion Processor and 768 MB RAM while SGS II has Cortex A9 Processor and 1 GB of RAM.



Quadrant run on the SGS 2 reportedly yielded above 3 k score, much above what Sensation managed. In terms of performance ,the Cortex A9, is much faster clock for clock against Scorpion..

(Yeah, but the difference is hardly going to be as great as quadrant suggests , especially since the Adreno 220 is no slouch. So, on an average, maybe 10-20% diff in peformance seems the most likely.)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

Now what does this video mean? Waterproof device? Oh man...

*The Samsung Galaxy S II goes swimming with the fishes in a cute new ad [VIDEO]*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Now what does this video mean? Waterproof device? Oh man...
> 
> *The Samsung Galaxy S II goes swimming with the fishes in a cute new ad [VIDEO]*


Lol no.. Device isn't waterproof


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well it shouldn't be, I mean it's not, but why that video? I still doubt


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Where in Delhi I can check HTC desire S, Incredible S, ARC and LG Opti 2x under one roof.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2011)

Another kiddish ad,

Samsung Galaxy S II stars in second ad, no hands required [VIDEO]


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2011)

*Unboxing the Galaxy S II: the EXTREME version(s)*

Update:
One of my friend in UK pre ordered the GS II two weeks back and yesterday he has been told that he will get the device by 26th April. WOW. This surely means we are almost there 

Another Ad, this just keeping me entertained 

New Samsung Galaxy S II video ad brags about Voice Talk feature, again


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2011)

Update- Oh god, a friend of mine in New Delhi said that he went to a shop and asked about the GS II and got the reply that the phone will be available for sale from tomorrow , the Price will be also be stated....


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Update- Oh god, a friend of mine in New Delhi said that he went to a shop and asked about the GS II and got the reply that the phone will be available for sale from tomorrow , the Price will be also be stated....


AWESOME news.. Let me know the shop name and number.. Gonna start bugging him from tomorrow


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 25, 2011)

kalpik said:


> AWESOME news.. Let me know the shop name and number.. Gonna start bugging him from tomorrow



it is available for pre-order...delivery in early May... Price is something is a big DENT....

Samsung Galaxy S II available for pre order - Latest Mobile Phone & Mobiles Reviews | Features in India


----------



## kalpik (Apr 25, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> it is available for pre-order...delivery in early May... Price is something is a big DENT....
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II available for pre order - Latest Mobile Phone & Mobiles Reviews | Features in India


That's not a genuine site.. Don't know why digit picked up that crap.. :/

See here: *www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/shopyourworld.com


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't say the shop name coz my friend asked not to share it. Anyway lets see, that source is btw is crap, Rs.39,000 for the 16 GB model? Sh!t


----------



## raj_in (Apr 25, 2011)

price shd b 32k


----------



## Tenida (Apr 25, 2011)

Why there's so much price difference between SGS I and SGS II?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 25, 2011)

It isn't officially available thru Samsung India but unofficially through SYW, hence the high price.

The street price will be about 80%+-5% of this price, when it is officially released in India, sometime around late May or early June.

Expect the MRP to be around 33-38k and street price to be like 28-33k at launch!


Also, SYW is genuine, I purchase from them almost regularly. But they charge a premium over US/UK prices which isn't the case with the retail market in India, so it is better to buy such stuff locally, as it is cheaper. However, there are things where they turn the table.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 27, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Can't say the shop name coz my friend asked not to share it. Anyway lets see, that source is btw is crap, Rs.39,000 for the 16 GB model? Sh!t


That's not fair is it? I've been telling you all inside info all this time, and you can't even tell me a shop name? 

Anyway, let us know if anyone finds out if this phone is available in India/Delhi


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 27, 2011)

kalpik said:


> That's not fair is it? I've been telling you all inside info all this time, and you can't even tell me a shop name?
> 
> Anyway, let us know if anyone finds out if this phone is available in India/Delhi



Oh mate, it's not like that. My friend asked not to share the name, that's why I didn't mention. Anyway I called him today, that shop still doesn't have it for sale 



Tenida said:


> Why there's so much price difference between SGS I and SGS II?



I'd say Price difference isn't much on account of performance difference 

Here check it,

Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II vs. Samsung I9000 Galaxy S - GSMArena.com

Unbelievable specs of GS II, isn't it?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 27, 2011)

The price will be around 30-32k as far as street price is concerned, 33-34k tops even at expensive shops.

MRP will be around 35k.

Don't worry about the pricing.

It will be like 10-20% more than that of SGS1 at launch


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S II is for sale in UK and Korea. 

*Samsung Galaxy S II launches in South Korea and the UK - GSMArena.com news*

Comes the Engadget review,

*Samsung Galaxy S II review -- Engadget*

Still waiting for Gsmarena review though


----------



## Soumik (Apr 30, 2011)

April's over... when is the release for us??? :'(


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 30, 2011)

My friend purchased a Galaxy ACE today from Mumtazuddin today and I asked him to ask about GS II release and they said it will come by next week. Let's hope that way.


----------



## ithehappy (May 2, 2011)

Another ad, now focusing the main stuff, Processor 

*New Samsung Galaxy S II ad, puts heat on zippy 1.2 GHz dual-core processor*


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Record Pre booking, and what I am reading? SIM free for* $425* in Korea? 

*Samsung Galaxy S II scores twice the iPhone 4 pre-orders in Korea - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## mayanksharma (May 4, 2011)

aaah! Galaxy S II exclusive availability at ebay! 
Price: 37K ??!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Yes, here,

**cgi.ebay.in/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120719595984*

It's a great news, if it's at 37k at Ebay that means the stores will get within 7-10 days period and Price should be around 32k as Ebay pricing is always 12-15% higher than stores and at 37k or less we will get the 32 GB version.


----------



## raj_in (May 4, 2011)

why such a big difference between korea & INDIA


----------



## NainO (May 4, 2011)

PhoneArena.com - Samsung Galaxy S II Review
9/10 points - what the hell!!! They gave 9.5 to Motorola Atrix, I guess that extra 0.5 is cuz of LTE/4G.


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2011)

So latest reports say end of may launch


----------



## ithehappy (May 4, 2011)

Well I still believe that here in Kolkata the phone will come next week, lets see though. One positive point is that the phone is available at Ebay


----------



## kalpik (May 5, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I still believe that here in Kolkata the phone will come next week, lets see though. One positive point is that the phone is available at Ebay


The phone is not "available" at eBay.. That's an imported set, not the one Samsung will release officially in India..


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2011)

kalpik said:


> The phone is not "available" at eBay.. That's an imported set, not the one Samsung will release officially in India..



Hmm, I got it now !


----------



## mayanksharma (May 6, 2011)

@ALL,
       Grr8 news. I confirmed the SGS II price and availability from a friend. (dealer at Noida) The phone will be available at local retailers from May 28th onwards. He also mentioned the details from last meet with Koreans. Like... upcoming models Galaxy S Plus, Galaxy S I9002 (with 2Ghz processor!) and sweet price tag of 29,990 INR for SGS2!  (More to that later. Sharing the details with Kalpik on phone!)
I've already made three bookings there.


----------



## kalpik (May 6, 2011)

^^ Great news indeed!


----------



## ithehappy (May 6, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> @ALL,
> and sweet price tag of* 29,990 INR for SGS2*!  (More to that later. Sharing the details with Kalpik on phone!)
> I've already made three bookings there.



Am I reading it right? 29k? Oh....can't believe it.
Thanks a lot for sharing the info mate.


----------



## Terabyte (May 6, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> @ALL,
> Grr8 news. I confirmed the SGS II price and availability from a friend. (dealer at Noida) The phone will be available at local retailers from May 28th onwards. He also mentioned the details from last meet with Koreans. Like... upcoming models Galaxy S Plus, Galaxy S I9002 (with 2Ghz processor!) and sweet price tag of 29,990 INR for SGS2!  (More to that later. Sharing the details with Kalpik on phone!)
> I've already made three bookings there.



OMG 

mayank do you also know the price for Galaxy S Plus?


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (May 8, 2011)

Any news about indian launch?Getting restless


----------



## kalpik (May 8, 2011)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Any news about indian launch?Getting restless


Read a few posts above yours?


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Where in Delhi I can check HTC desire S, Incredible S, ARC and LG Opti 2x under one roof.



There is a store in Main south Ex though I don't remember the name,But it has big wallpapers of mobiles which are visible from quite a distance.They have almost every high end handsets of HTC,Blackberry,Sony xperia series etc


----------



## vishurocks (May 9, 2011)

Wow. For 30k sounds good


----------



## raj_in (May 9, 2011)

Ya because its a 1 month delayed launch so the prices are lower than expected
GOD only save the OX2 from LG


----------



## ithehappy (May 9, 2011)

The Price is perfect.

Look at this, unboxing of GS II on top of Everest !

*First Tweet from atop Everest courtesy of the Galaxy S II - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2011)

My fnd bought Samsung Galaxy S @19k


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> My fnd bought Samsung Galaxy S @19k



wow thats great but how at such a low price


----------



## mayanksharma (May 9, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> mayank do you also know the price for Galaxy S Plus?


Not yet. Not until the Motorola's Atrix is released.


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> My fnd bought Samsung Galaxy S @19k



are u sure its not galaxy SL?


----------



## Terabyte (May 9, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Not yet. Not until the Motorola's Atrix is released.


Hmmm....and when is Atrix going to release?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 9, 2011)

abhidev said:


> are u sure its not galaxy SL?



i dnt knw exact model but
it has 4" Super LCD screen,5MP cam,Android 2.2 froyo


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> i dnt knw exact model but
> it has 4" Super LCD screen,5MP cam,Android 2.2 froyo



it is SL then


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> @ALL,
> Grr8 news. I confirmed the SGS II price and availability from a friend. (dealer at Noida) The phone will be available at local retailers from May 28th onwards. He also mentioned the details from last meet with Koreans. Like... upcoming models Galaxy S Plus, Galaxy S I9002 (with 2Ghz processor!) and sweet price tag of 29,990 INR for SGS2!  (More to that later. Sharing the details with Kalpik on phone!)
> I've already made three bookings there.


Just a correction, Galaxy S plus will have a 1.4 GHz CPU, not a 2 GHz one..


----------



## abhidev (May 10, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Just a correction, Galaxy S plus will have a 1.4 GHz CPU, not a 2 GHz one..



ya but then it is said to have 512mb RAM...right?? correct me if I am wrong...will that higher clock rate help in performance if the RAM is less??


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2011)

SGS2 > SGS Plus.. There is no comparison whatsoever..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

oh yeah my frnd told me he has Samsung Galaxy SL i9003 @19k


----------



## abhidev (May 11, 2011)

My elder cousin booked S-2 from uk for 500 pounds...damn costly!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (May 11, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S II plays 1080p Flash videos in the browser, can hot-swap SIM cards just fine*


----------



## ithehappy (May 12, 2011)

Jeez... 1.5 GHz  

*Samsung Galaxy S II gets a stable 1.5GHz overclock - GSMArena.com news*

Now how can I keep my patience!!

USB OTG Demonstration,

*This is how you plug your USB flash drive into the Samsung Galaxy S II*


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2011)

they are turning SGS2 into a miniature PC. 1.5Ghz dual core. my friend still using a 1.6Ghz dual core in his PC.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 13, 2011)

Sam said:


> they are turning SGS2 into a miniature PC. 1.5Ghz dual core. my friend still using a 1.6Ghz dual core in his PC.



You do realize that even when OCéd, an ARM processor, would come nowhere near the capabilities of a core 2 duo. (or even pentium D)

But, because the (made for that purpose)H/W decoders chips for video encoding/decoding, it will perform much better than a general purpose CPU,which is the reason , why your phone would be able to play a 1080p videos, however a 4 year old PC might struggle to play one.

But, still impressive


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2011)

OTG is indeed a impressive feature...


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

*blog.gsmarena.com/watch-samsung-galaxy-s-ii-connect-to-hdtv-through-its-mhl-port-video/*

Now I was waiting for this as same as the release, yes, the Gsmarena review, here it goes. If you are too tired or bored to read the whole then these lines will be enough,

"*Absurdly powerful and having a one-of-a-kind screen – the Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II is an easy phone to recommend. But that’s one thing you don’t need to do. Its reputation precedes it. The Galaxy II succeeds where previous dual-core droids have failed and provides the most complete smartphone experience to date.*"

"*There’re phones to look for, phones to talk about, phones to be seen with. The Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II is all that and more. Android is the smart platform of choice these days. With phones like the new Galaxy, Samsung is set on becoming the brand to beat.*"

**www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i9100_galaxy_s_ii-review-597.php*

But still I wonder about the NFC support, Gsmarena said it will be available via firmware upgrade and I've heard from somewhere it will have two different hardware edition of GS II of having and not having NFC, so I wonder


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2011)

i think S2 best competitor wud be HTC sensation.. i checked out its comparision with S2.. 
It has NFC technology, video aspect ration 16:9.. 

here is the link too


----------



## kalpik (May 14, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i think S2 best competitor wud be HTC sensation.. i checked out its comparision with S2..
> It has NFC technology, video aspect ration 16:9..
> 
> here is the link too


Sensation is nothing compared to Galaxy S2.. Also, the bootloader of Sensation is locked.. So in short, its a fail device..


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

Well Sensation isn't that bad mate, yes of course it isn't comparable with GS II but still after GS II it's a winner.

@pulkitpopli- GS II has NFC, hope you know 

I got an information from my Bangalore friend, he said GS II will be available from 19th May there!


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 14, 2011)

yeah actually HTC Sensation has impressive fashionable features and
 Galaxy S II is better for video calling and also have good connectivity speed, and it is a slim and attractive Smartphone.price is arnd 39k..(16GB)
But I will prefer HTC Sensation because HTC have a lot experience of Android phones and always come with amazing features.... Price is 30k...


----------



## kalpik (May 14, 2011)

Sensation has a locked bootloader.. Its going to be ignored by devs.. I wouldn't put my money on a locked device..


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

^^Well I love hTC phones, the reason is not their experience in Android OS, but it's their very good after sales support, which is frequent release of firmware updates, even if there is a small bug. And as I said, hTC Sensation is a good device when compared with GS II, and when GS II isn't there, then it might have the rule, but as long as GS II is there it's the only winner.
And BTW- That Price you quoted for GS II is absolutely wrong.


----------



## kalpik (May 14, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> yeah actually HTC Sensation has impressive fashionable features and
> Galaxy S II is better for video calling and also have good connectivity speed, and it is a slim and attractive Smartphone.price is arnd 39k..(16GB)
> But I will prefer HTC Sensation because HTC have a lot experience of Android phones and always come with amazing features.... Price is 30k...


Who said SGS2 is 39k? 



ithehappy said:


> ^^Well I love hTC phones, the reason is not their experience in Android OS, but it's their very good after sales support, which is frequent release of firmware updates, even if there is a small bug. And as I said, hTC Sensation is a good device when compared with GS II, and when GS II isn't there, then it might have the rule, but as long as GS II is there it's the only winner.
> And BTW- That Price you quoted for GS II is absolutely wrong.


Samsung Galaxy S was the first non-nexus phone to get Gingerbread. So apparently Samsung is doing a better job at providing updates than HTC!


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

Yes, that is lately. I was talking about the record of past 4-5 years, basically when WM 6 was hTC's OS.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 16, 2011)

@all.. S2 finally listed on indiaplaza..  :O

Price INR 39900 

Samsung Galaxy S2 16GB | Buy mobile | Indiaplaza

ships within 5 days..


----------



## ithehappy (May 17, 2011)

^ 

What the hell is Indiaplaza?

Anyway, very good Video Playback duration,

**blog.gsmarena.com/samsung-i9100-ga...minutes-of-video-playback-on-a-single-charge/*


----------



## k4ce (May 17, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> @all.. S2 finally listed on indiaplaza..  :O
> 
> Price INR 39900
> 
> ...



u forgot to mention the amazing 90 INR discount that they are giving


----------



## kalpik (May 17, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> @all.. S2 finally listed on indiaplaza..  :O
> 
> Price INR 39900
> 
> ...


Hmm.. I'd trust the price only when its listed on flipkart and the likes..


----------



## abhidev (May 17, 2011)

It cost 500 pounds in UK which is approx 36-37k....


----------



## Zangetsu (May 17, 2011)

abhidev said:


> OTG is indeed a impressive feature...



ya it started with Nokia N8


----------



## abhidev (May 17, 2011)

but then its just an adapter...guess it can be used with other phones too having the same port...


----------



## kalpik (May 17, 2011)

abhidev said:


> but then its just an adapter...guess it can be used with other phones too having the same port...


No, its not just an adapter.. You need to have OTG support in the phone..


----------



## hsnayvid (May 17, 2011)

k4ce said:


> u forgot to mention the amazing 90 INR discount that they are giving



LOL.. 

Note: This is a limited time offer! This unbelievable discount in only valid until stocks last.. Book immediately!!


----------



## ithehappy (May 17, 2011)

Indiaplaza is not a reputed website, so we better stop discussing about it unless we have a reputed website getting hold of GS II, for example, Flipkart, Adexmart or Mysmartprice.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Indiaplaza is not a reputed website, so we better stop discussing about it unless we have a reputed website getting hold of GS II, for example, Flipkart, Adexmart or Mysmartprice.



hey.. i got both my previous phones from indiaplaza.. though that was over 3 yrs ago! My experience with indiaplaza has been good.

and finally we get a flipkart listing. 
Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 Price In India: Buy Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles
No price or date yet!


----------



## kalpik (May 17, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> hey.. i got both my previous phones from indiaplaza.. though that was over 3 yrs ago! My experience with indiaplaza has been good.
> 
> and finally we get a flipkart listing.
> Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 Price In India: Buy Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles
> No price or date yet!


That listing has been there for months now.. Still no price


----------



## ithehappy (May 18, 2011)

Good battery life, but no the best 

*Showdown: Samsung Galaxy S II stars in our browsing battery life championship, not so brightly*


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Good battery life, but no the best
> 
> *Showdown: Samsung Galaxy S II stars in our browsing battery life championship, not so brightly*



It is because of the SAMOLED screen. (when browsing, most white on black, and the SAMOLED consumes lots more energy than the avg. LCD when displaying white and also iPhone 4's screen is incredibly power efficient compared to the average LCD screens.)


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2011)

Yes. Any latest news on release? I am so disgusted, having no smartphones for 3 days now 

Update:

My Chennai friend got it for Rs.35,000. He is currently in office, he just said 'it's awesome', and will check with him about the other stuffs. Here is the link of the store from where he purchased,

*Sri Vasavi Mobiles - chennai mobile showrooms , chennai mobile shops, cell shops chennai, nokia phones chennai, chennai cell showrooms, chennai phone shops, nokia service centers chennai, nokia service centres chennai, latest cell phones chennai,appl*


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes. Any latest news on release? I am so disgusted, having no smartphones for 3 days now
> 
> Update:
> 
> ...


Still not the officially released version I'm sure.. Its the imported set..


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

Battery life in details:

*Samsung I9100 Galaxy S II thorough battery life test ready*


----------



## abhidev (May 20, 2011)

guess this OTG thing is available in N8 too......not sure


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

Released in Russia 

*Samsung launches the Galaxy Tab 10.1, 8.9 and Galaxy S II in Russia, surprises us with cool accessories*


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

*Unofficial firmwares for Galaxy S II and Omnia 7 bring some performance improvements*


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *Unofficial firmwares for Galaxy S II and Omnia 7 bring some performance improvements*


Ok, does anyone have any news on availability? There's a launch event at Delhi on 25th May. But I hear stock won't be available until 10th June


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> guess this OTG thing is available in N8 too......not sure



do u have Short Term Memory Loss????

pls read post#234 in this thread


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> do u have Short Term Memory Loss????
> 
> pls read post#234 in this thread



i guess so......


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Ok, does anyone have any news on availability? There's a launch event at Delhi on 25th May. But I hear stock won't be available until 10th June



No news till now. I called local store today, they said June, no specific date/week. But 10th June? I am mad.


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> No news till now. I called local store today, they said June, no specific date/week. But 10th June? I am mad.


Can someone ask this guy? Orange Tele Services in Lajpat Nagar 2 Delhi - Justdial

He usually knows stuff..


----------



## noob (May 23, 2011)

asked Mumbai dealer , said in Mid June costing NOT more than 28K max


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> asked Mumbai dealer , said in Mid June costing NOT more than 28K max


Yep, for sure the phone will not be > 30k 

Just need a concrete date.. The most concrete I've got till now is 10th June.. Was hoping for an earlier availability.. But oh well


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Can someone ask this guy? Orange Tele Services in Lajpat Nagar 2 Delhi - Justdial
> 
> He usually knows stuff..


Alright, I'll ask, but what will I say how I got his no.?


talktoanil said:


> asked Mumbai dealer , said in Mid June costing NOT more than 28K max



28k Max is OK, but I am ready to pay 30k if I get it earlier.

Only I know how I am suffering with my E1252, shouldn't have sold Wave this early


----------



## kalpik (May 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Alright, I'll ask, but what will I say how I got his no.?


Via JustDial? 

No need to tell him anything.. Just ask!


----------



## ithehappy (May 23, 2011)

Alright. Will update here what he said tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2011)

Benchmarking tests between LG O-2 and Galaxy S-2

[YOUTUBE]NCMDAWNz5Vo[/YOUTUBE]

according to fonearena S-2 will be launched in India tomorrow.....yippeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! hope it's true....(Tech2)

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/may/fone_arena_tweet_241715235233_640x360.jpg


----------



## kalpik (May 24, 2011)

Yep.. Launch event tomorrow. But that does not guarantee availability. But I'm hearing it should be available by this weekend.


----------



## ithehappy (May 24, 2011)

Called Mr.Gulati today afternoon. Got him at 5th try, he said, 'It's not available yet' (we all know it anyway  ), I asked when will it release? He replied, 'Maybe within a week'. End of conversation 

The launch event confirmation,

Samsung Galaxy S2 launching in India tomorrow | AndroidOS.in

Am I seeing it right?

*Buy Samsung Galaxy SII (Preorder Now) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews*

Now this is the Indian version right? OMG...


----------



## Terabyte (May 25, 2011)

^OMG! 33k!!
Thats expensive! Should be atleast 4k cheaper considering O2X costs 26k!
Heck they haven't even specified which model it is, 16GB or 32GB!
But its definitely here now! Much of the info will be known tomorrow at the launch!


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2011)

Yes, it's high. But I'll take that if it's the 32GB version. Anyway store prices gotta be lower.


----------



## kalpik (May 25, 2011)

Yep, hoping physical dealers would be able to offer it at a better price! Also, remember, the one on letsbuy has MHL cable, case, screen guard and car charger.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 25, 2011)

Finally some concrete news:

"Samsung today unveiled SGS2 for the India market at a press event in New Delhi. Samsung has priced it at INR 32,890 for the 16GB version and you will able to buy it starting June 3 at any Vodafone store or from June 9 at any retail store."

source: Sansung launches Galaxy S2 in India for INR 32890 | AndroidOS.in


----------



## eagle06 (May 25, 2011)

Should i sell my galaxy S and get S II ? .I am in love with Vodoo sound quality ..
 what is the current price of galaxy S ?


----------



## desiibond (May 25, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> Should i sell my galaxy S and get S II ? .I am in love with Vodoo sound quality ..
> what is the current price of galaxy S ?



no. wait till July. price should come down a bit.


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2011)

The one available in Vodafone store will have locked SIM right? I mean, can I use any SIM card with that one? (However I won't use any). The MRP is Rs.32,890, so street prices will be definitely around 30k. That's good.


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

launch price is 32890. so market price is likely to be 29999 or less. i.e. 4k cheaper than Optimus 2X. a small premium for having an extreme mobile processor & a brilliant screen.


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2011)

Sam said:


> launch price is 32890. so market price is likely to be 29999 or less. i.e. 4k higher than Optimus 2X. a small premium for having an extreme mobile processor & a brilliant screen.



Corrected


----------



## SwiftLover (May 25, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII is available at univercell.in for 28K + 4% VAT =29,120/-

Lets Hope the prices comes down fast 

Compare Samsung Galaxy S2 Price in India, Save Money


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Corrected



thanks. 



SwiftLover said:


> Samsung Galaxy SII is available at univercell.in for 28K + 4% VAT =29,120/-
> 
> Lets Hope the prices comes down fast
> 
> Compare Samsung Galaxy S2 Price in India, Save Money



deal made more sweet. but i guess, it'll be sold for 28k once its available all over India. i feel S2 will create/break some selling records for sure (even when it is out of budget for most).


----------



## Terabyte (May 25, 2011)

India will get only the 16 GB version of SGSII!
Samsung Galaxy SII to launch in India on June 3 - NDTV Gadgets


----------



## abhidev (May 25, 2011)

is it going to be 1ghz or 1.2ghz....??


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2011)

1.2Ghz exynos.


----------



## ithehappy (May 25, 2011)

Arey guys please tell me, will the Vodafone one have locked SIM?


----------



## coderunknown (May 26, 2011)

> Gaurav Shukla        May 25, 2011 at 3:36 pm
> You will need a vodafone number to buy the Vodafone version, and that number will get these data benefits but phone will not be locked to Vodafone.



copied from androidOS


----------



## Soumik (May 26, 2011)

^^ any discounts for Vodaphone users .
Guess not, i would have preferred a locked sim and contract, like so many places outside India. Ppl dont change providers often, so, it would have been a good deal.


----------



## kalpik (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I'd also buy from Vodafone if they offer it at ~28k 

But yeah, Ill be waiting for stocks at physical dealers.. Pre-ordering is a waste..


----------



## ithehappy (May 26, 2011)

Well so Vodafone GS II will be an unlocked one. Good. Letsbuy shipping has been pushed back to 2nd week of June from 1st week. I hope the stores won't get affected by this delay.

See this, looks like the Indian version will be of 11.5 mm thickness instead of 8.5 mm. I guess it's because of NFC, not sure though !

*Samsung GALAXY S II - Simply the best*


----------



## Terabyte (May 26, 2011)

^But in the "SLIM" section of the feature they have mentioned its 8.49mm.
Its all getting pretty confusing 

Here also they say its 8.49mm


----------



## AndroidFan (May 26, 2011)

There cannot be a different version of SII for India... how would it be practical? I am sure Indian market will get he 8.49mm model of SII


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2011)

^We all know that, it was Samsung themselves who got us curious and surprised


----------



## Soumik (May 27, 2011)

There isnt any mention of a thicker version in GSMArena anywhere. How can it even exist? :S
Lets wait and see. I just hope its not a different chipset Inside.


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2011)

The 11mm is a typo. Its the same 8.49mm version


----------



## SwiftLover (May 27, 2011)

Any info on chipset?? Exynos powered or Tegra 2??

Heard that Tegra 2 is slightly superior to Exynos chip....need your inputs guys


----------



## kalpik (May 27, 2011)

Exynos is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than Tegra2. And Indian version has Exynos.


----------



## ithehappy (May 27, 2011)

Hmm, I doubt that though. Anyway, doesn't matter for me.


----------



## angeleyes (May 27, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yeah, I'd also buy from Vodafone if they offer it at ~28k
> 
> But yeah, Ill be waiting for stocks at physical dealers.. Pre-ordering is a waste..



This is a really good article about ALL the cpu's:

_Quote
 I fully agree with the Exynos ranking. The Mali is one weird gpu, and it seems nuts that the gpu and/or its drivers can't handle 3D like the established norm. This will definitely hurt the sg2 in the short and long term. It will mean devs will have to add specific support for the phone when making their games, just so they'll work on the sg2. And just like the galaxy s before it (sg1 had file size issues), apps will be flooded with 1-star ratings from users demanding support. It's not good for anyone really...
_
 Beastly dual-core Android devices: A rundown on each chipset


----------



## AndroidFan (May 27, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> This is a really good article about ALL the cpu's:
> 
> _Quote
> I fully agree with the Exynos ranking. The Mali is one weird gpu, and it seems nuts that the gpu and/or its drivers can't handle 3D like the established norm. This will definitely hurt the sg2 in the short and long term. It will mean devs will have to add specific support for the phone when making their games, just so they'll work on the sg2. And just like the galaxy s before it (sg1 had file size issues), apps will be flooded with 1-star ratings from users demanding support. It's not good for anyone really...
> ...



Very interesting... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Terabyte (May 27, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> Beastly dual-core Android devices: A rundown on each chipset



Nice share, thanks angeleyes!


----------



## SwiftLover (May 27, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> This is a really good article about ALL the cpu's:
> 
> _Quote
> I fully agree with the Exynos ranking. The Mali is one weird gpu, and it seems nuts that the gpu and/or its drivers can't handle 3D like the established norm. This will definitely hurt the sg2 in the short and long term. It will mean devs will have to add specific support for the phone when making their games, just so they'll work on the sg2. And just like the galaxy s before it (sg1 had file size issues), apps will be flooded with 1-star ratings from users demanding support. It's not good for anyone really...
> ...



Thanks for sharing the info...


----------



## coderunknown (May 28, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> [/I]
> Beastly dual-core Android devices: A rundown on each chipset



giving a read now. thanks


----------



## ithehappy (May 28, 2011)

This could be interesting.

*iG Exclusive : Samsung Galaxy S2 To hit stores 2nd June : Price Leaked*


----------



## Soumik (May 29, 2011)

angeleyes said:


> This is a really good article about ALL the cpu's:
> 
> _Quote
> I fully agree with the Exynos ranking. The Mali is one weird gpu, and it seems nuts that the gpu and/or its drivers can't handle 3D like the established norm. This will definitely hurt the sg2 in the short and long term. It will mean devs will have to add specific support for the phone when making their games, just so they'll work on the sg2. And just like the galaxy s before it (sg1 had file size issues), apps will be flooded with 1-star ratings from users demanding support. It's not good for anyone really...
> ...



Excellent article. Thanks for sharing. 
I was having an argument with someone regarding HTC Sensation and OMAP4... Turns out i was right in supporting the new Snapdragon .
But it spells bad news for Samsung. They would need Exynos to sell extremely well to get proper dev support in games department. But am sure they will eventually


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2011)

yesterday got a chance to play a little with my cousins SGS-2....and let me tell you its a beast....super fast with no lags whatsoever...well it was not loaded with apps,etc...but then has the most awesome display, thinnest and lightest phone i have ever seen...just awesome!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2011)

^^how much he got it for???


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

and from where did he purchase? You know we are dying for the phone, so why didn't you share that info also?


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2011)

he had ordered it from UK for around 36k(16gb internal)....its super fast man....you don't have to wait for any operation...its just smooth man!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Indiaplaza decreased the price of GS II to *Rs.29,990*. That's great 

*Samsung Galaxy S2 16GB | Buy mobile | Indiaplaza*

Still no news from Vodafone, they suppose to get the GS II on 3rd June, still no update on their website


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

See the attachments...some of the pics of SGS-2....


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2011)

^Common SGS2 deserves much better picture quality 
But nice colors on the screen


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally Price pops up on Filpkart, damn it's the MRP 

*Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 Price In India: Buy Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> ^Common SGS2 deserves much better picture quality
> But nice colors on the screen



it was clicked from galaxy ace....well S-2 has an awesome bright, good contrast screen...beats everyphone that i have seen...including i-phone 4 .....apple fanboys don't get me wrong...well its my personal opinion ....also not to forget its super thin and super light....just awesome!!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

There is no possible comparison of GS II with iPhone 4 whatsoever (even may be iPhone 5).


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 1, 2011)

^Yeah it has to be the best smartphone phone till date!



ithehappy said:


> Finally Price pops up on Filpkart, damn it's the MRP
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100 Price In India: Buy Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100: Price, Reviews: Flipkart Mobiles*



Its still listed as "Forthcoming Item", so once the status changes as "Available" we can expect it to go down to 30k


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes. But this certainly does not look good, not for me the least 

*Galaxy S II display reportedly has yellow spots, we test - GSMArena.com news*


----------



## kalpik (Jun 2, 2011)

Stocks are expected in physical shops today! Price ~30k


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> it was clicked from galaxy ace....well S-2 has an awesome bright, good contrast screen...*beats everyphone that i have seen...including i-phone 4* .....apple fanboys don't get me wrong...well its my personal opinion ....also not to forget its super thin and super light....just awesome!!!!!



ha ha ha......


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ha ha ha......



why are you laughing.........



ithehappy said:


> There is no possible comparison of GS II with iPhone 4 whatsoever (even may be iPhone 5).



you mean s-2 is better right??? well I compared just the screen...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

^^the above pic u have posted of SGSII...it looks giant brick in hand.....huge screen
one need a deep pocket size to keep it.....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^the above pic u have posted of SGSII...it looks giant brick in hand.....huge screen
> one need a deep pocket size to keep it.....



the screen in 4.3 inch....what do you expect? but its great for media playback


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

abhidev said:


> the screen in 4.3 inch....what do you expect? but its great for media playback



for media playback 3~3.5" is more than enuf


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Stocks are expected in physical shops today! Price ~30k



Where? Not here certainly!

Anyway Ebay listing is here now, yes the Indian version,

Samsung Galaxy S2 II 3G WIFI i9100 1YR WARRANTY VAT Bil | eBay



Zangetsu said:


> for media playback 3~3.5" is more than enuf


I agree with you. 4.3" is an overkill. Should've been much better of they kept it under 4".


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jun 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I agree with you. 4.3" is an overkill. Should've been much better of they kept it under 4".



Agreed, though it is not really the screen size , but rather the dimensions, (Mostly the width,n ot talking about thickness here) which matters. For eg. SE Arc is narrower/(almost the same size as SGS) than SGS , but can display almost 4.3" !! (4.2" to be precise).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> for media playback 3~3.5" is more than enuf



i think 4" is enough for a good media playback experience.....4.3 can be difficult to fit in your pocket....but the screen is worth it...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> you mean s-2 is better right??? well I compared just the screen...


Absolutely YES, it may be better than iPhone 5 even.


Hrithan2020 said:


> Agreed, though it is not really the screen size , but rather the dimensions, (Mostly the width,n ot talking about thickness here) which matters. For eg. *SE Arc is narrower/(almost the same size as SGS*) than SGS , but can display almost 4.3" !! (4.2" to be precise).



Yes, if SGS II had all it's features with a design like ARC's then I surely would be mad 

Called D.P. Electronics and the Phone will come either Today evening or tomorrow early. Man I can't wait.........
Update:
Great News- Got a call and said that it will launch on 8th June. Today it has been launched in Singapore. WOW.

*Galaxy S II vs. Galaxy S Plus vs. Optimus 2X: Head to head revisited - GSMArena.com*


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Jun 3, 2011)

spotted sg 2 at alfa mumbai at 31500 with bill


----------



## SwiftLover (Jun 4, 2011)

There are reports of Screens Getting Some Flak on SGS2 reported by tech2.in &  XDA Developers

Here is the Link

Samsung Galaxy S II Screens Getting Some Flak

Display problem/yellowish left side - xda-developers

*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s_ii_display_plagued_by_uneven_brightness_yellow_tint-news-2719.php

Pls. Confirm if you have this particular issue..I was planning to buy one Soon


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 5, 2011)

Well I heard that GS II may not have NFC hardware with the Indian version. Two of my friends are using and they are saying that they can't find it 
Now this is a confirmation of the above issue, *there is NO NFC in Indian GS II.*
Samsung Galaxy S2 w/ NFC Indian Version Quick Review (UPDATE: No NFC) - Page 7 - xda-developers

*Guys I am totally confused. Samsung Galaxy S II does have a Yellowish left side screen problem and it exists on every unit. I don't think I can now go for this one, it's definitely a Manufacturing Defect I think. What's your view on this?*

*Display problem/yellowish left side - xda-developers*


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

wait for a month. let price get down to 28-29k & Samsung fix this problem.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 6, 2011)

Flipkart has reduced the price to Rs.30999


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 6, 2011)

Indiaplaza price drops to 29990!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

which is better IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen or Super AMOLED Plus capacitive touchscreen???

also whats the price of Optimus 2X


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Have a look at this link.

Price of Optimus 2X is 26k.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2011)

its a gr8 phone but m now hesitant coz of all these screen issues....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

Well got mine this eve. Purchased from D.P.Electronics, Madan St, kolkata, Price is Rs.31,000 (Didn't bargain at all). There is no HDMI Cable inside the box, a pouch is there, but I don't like it much and applied a hTC G10 screen guard which perfectly fitted on the GS II.
And regarding the screen problem, there is no problem I find whatsoever. The screen is ultra gorgeous that's all. No Yellowish tint, Blue tint, nothing. Prefect color saturation, Brilliant Contrast Ratio, Super and Vivid Colors, overall I am more than satisfied, yea it too big for me though, still I am sure I will get used to it.
Now if someone please remove that 'Next' before the GS II I'd be really happy, can't do it by myself.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ @Sourav congrats 
Now post some pics


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks. That Mobile itself is the only Camera I have


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh no   Where's ur samsung wave?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

Sold it buddy, almost 3 weeks ago. Don't worry, I will take my friends Fuji one day and have a lot of shots


----------



## Tenida (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ Thanks buddy.Eagerly waiting for the Pics of BEST PHONE IN THE WORLD.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

@Sourav, finally you got it before anyone else can. congrats. price is on higher side but expected for such a hot launch.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2011)

I got it yesterday for 29,800 (on credit card)


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ congrats man.. do u have any of the yellow screen issue?
if not then sgs2 will be a contender with lgo2x for me.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 8, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> ^^ congrats man.. do u have any of the yellow screen issue?
> if not then sgs2 will be a contender with lgo2x for me.


Yes, yellow screen issue is there, and its there with all SGS2, weather people accept it or not.. And its more prominent at low brightness levels. But yeah, its not a dealbreaker.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yes, yellow screen issue is there, and its there with all SGS2, weather people accept it or not.. And its more prominent at low brightness levels. But yeah, its not a dealbreaker.



SGS II infected with jaundice....


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

@ithehappy : Why didn't you go for flipkart?
You would have got HDTV adapter and car phone charger for free


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

@ithehappy: congrats bud...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2011)

^^when u will buy it so that we can congrats u.....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

kalpik said:


> *Yes, yellow screen issue is there*, and its there with all SGS2, weather people accept it or not.. And its more prominent at low brightness levels. But yeah, its not a dealbreaker.


! Can you please take a photo in macro mode regarding that. Use this site if you already don't know at Auto Brightness to confirm the Yellowish tiny, - jsFiddle demo
On mine I really can't see it, may be it's there may be not.


Terabyte said:


> @ithehappy : *Why didn't you go for flipkart?*
> You would have got HDTV adapter and car phone charger for free


Then I'd have to wait another 3-4 days. I'll buy a HDMI adapter later anyway.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^when u will buy it so that we can congrats u.....



when i save up enough.........i have other things in my list on priority for home improvement ...my wishlist can be fulfilled later...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @ithehappy: congrats bud...



Thanks.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats both ithehappy and kalpik.
Waiting for reviews and pics


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Jun 8, 2011)

I am waiting to buy SGS II, but for that I have to first sell my 4 month old DHD.....any suggestions guys ?... which is the best place to do so ?
(I live in Bangalore)


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

^Have a try in the Bazaar section of this forum.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 9, 2011)

well it there is the yellow screen issue.. i'll stay away.. it aint a cheap phone...
seriously considering lgo2x now..

will buy once i return to india.. by then it should be easily available.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 9, 2011)

^ y lgo2x??? Sensation's available at same price as SGS II. If for some reason the negligible yellow tinge bothers you, get Sensation.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ have my heart set on lgo2x.. i m sure the yellow tint will not be an issue.. just looking for a reason to go with lgo2x.. 
will make my final decision once i see both sets.. lemme check sensation as well..


----------



## greenh0rn (Jun 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> ! Can you please take a photo in macro mode regarding that. Use this site if you already don't know at Auto Brightness to confirm the Yellowish tiny, - jsFiddle demo
> On mine I really can't see it, may be it's there may be not.



Happy to report that I'm in the same situation, can't determine whether the tint is there (it looks like it's there, but not 100% sure). In any case, it's so mild and subtle that I haven't lost even a second's sleep over it. My big issue right now is only about battery - which seems to drain like a leaky tap. And no, i don't want suggestions to turn off radios and keep the phone in idle mode forever, I bought it to play with it, not as an expensive paper weight.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 12, 2011)

greenh0rn said:


> Happy to report that I'm in the same situation, can't determine whether the tint is there (it looks like it's there, but not 100% sure). In any case, it's so mild and subtle that I haven't lost even a second's sleep over it. My big issue right now is only about battery - which seems to drain like a leaky tap. And no, i don't want suggestions to turn off radios and keep the phone in idle mode forever, I bought it to play with it, not as an expensive paper weight.



I guess you are running on KE8 and that's the best firmware till now to save battery. And no, putting it in idle all time isn't a good justice for it , but do make sure that, GPS is Off when not in use, Auto Sync is OFF, these two things do drain battery quickly and some others also.
To betterment of battery back up yesterday I purchased Set CPU app from market, but till now it's draining more battery than stock! Oops, may be I am not yet used with the app yet


----------



## msaiashwin (Jun 12, 2011)

guys finally should I buy the galaxy s II or the sensation? The galaxy s II is better in all other aspects but the sensation is somewhat better in looks and the HTC sense really looks good. Finally which is the better buy?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> guys finally should I buy the galaxy s II or the sensation? The galaxy s II is better in all other aspects but the sensation is somewhat better in looks and the HTC sense really looks good. Finally which is the better buy?


The Sensation isn't a true competitor of GS II. But if you like its design then who is stopping you? But if I were given the choice then undoubtedly I'd go for the I9100 

**UPDATE**

Firmware XWKF1 is released. It is still 2.3.3. You can download it from samfirmware.com. It's not available in Kies yet.


----------



## elton_1991 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guy!
Just got back to india from my singapore vacation anddd...got a GS2 from there two days ago! I it got for 802 SGD and sold off my Wave to my cousin for RS.13000..Totally worth it and completely in love with this baby


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 13, 2011)

Good, we have another proud GS II owner then. Congrats.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 14, 2011)

hey guys, 

i have got a inr1000 coupon to but this phone on indiaplaza.. anyone interested??



> *www.indiaplaza.com/samsung-galaxy-s-ii-mobiles-mob04052011samgal01-10.htm



should cost you 28990 after discount..


----------



## msaiashwin (Jun 15, 2011)

Guys I booked my Galaxy S II at univercell(Vizag) by paying an advance of 1000. The final price i am getting it for is 31000(with Insurance(3%)). He said he would give me the handset in next 3-4 days.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 15, 2011)

I got mine on the 27th of May. Till date have tried almost all the custom roms and the stock roms (except XWKF1).
Felt that Ke8 is the best rom till now.
Thinking bout flashing to XWKF1.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 15, 2011)

hellgate said:


> Thinking bout flashing to *XWKF1*.


Me too, but not with that European CSC nor HK, waiting for KF1 with Indian CSC.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jun 16, 2011)

@elton
     for how much did u got it in singapore in indian currencies.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 16, 2011)

Aaah finally got mine in the morning from Noida @ 29K !!  
Btw, quite surprised as there is no screen guard provided! Plus, there is no MHL as well. 
In fact there are no accessories at all!


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2011)

no screen guard required dude..gorilla glass..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Aaah finally got mine in the morning from Noida @ 29K !!
> Btw, quite surprised as there is no screen guard provided! Plus, there is no MHL as well.
> In fact there are no accessories at all!



Buddy No branded cell phone company provides a screen guard....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 16, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> no screen guard required dude..gorilla glass..


Nope, wrong. Gorilla Glass is Scratch resistant not scratch proof. I'd always recommend applying a scratch guard on that beautiful screen.



mayanksharma said:


> Aaah finally got mine in the morning from Noida @ 29K !!
> Btw, quite surprised as there is no screen guard provided! Plus, there is no MHL as well.
> *In fact there are no accessories at all*!


Congrats and Welcome to GS II family.
But didn't you receive the leather pouch at least?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Nope, wrong.* Gorilla Glass is Scratch resistant not scratch proof.*



whats the difference between Scratch Resistant & Scratch Proof???


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 17, 2011)

29k is an amazingly low price. wow. congrats man


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> whats the difference between Scratch Resistant & Scratch Proof???


Scratch Resistant Display : It can get scratched, but not easily
Scratch Proof Display : Virtually impossible to scratch that thing


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Scratch Resistant Display : It can get scratched, but not easily
> Scratch Proof Display : Virtually impossible to scratch that thing



have u heard about Bullet Resistant & Bullet Proof jacket?

now a days all watches are water resistant & not water proof...
so that means it can get water inside but not easily....

Gorilla Glass is scratch resistant that means it wont get a scratch even if u rub a coin on it hardly....

*e.g: *Nokia N8 full body is scratch resistant


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> have u heard about Bullet Resistant & Bullet Proof jacket?


Yup.


			
				Zangetsu said:
			
		

> now a days all watches are water resistant & not water proof...
> so that means *it can get water inside but not easily*....


Yes.


			
				Zangetsu said:
			
		

> Gorilla Glass is scratch resistant that means it wont get a scratch even if u rub a coin on it hardly....


I am not sure whether a coin will be enough to harm it, blade or a sharp object may scratch it though.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> I am not sure whether a coin will be enough to harm it,


I have seen the coin scratch demo...& can bet on that 



Terabyte said:


> blade or a sharp object may scratch it though.



 a pin is enough to test it...


Spoiler



its like dropping egg from 10th floor


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 17, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> a *pin* is enough to test it...


Thats what I said a blade or *any other sharp object*


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 17, 2011)

Ahh, don't go OFF TOPIC please. *As I said Gorilla Glass is Scratch Resistant, not Scratch Proof.*. It can be Scratched. End of discussion . Please read this before saying a thing surely,
gorilla glass scratches ??? YES! - xda-developers
Shells or Sand can scratch it, so forget about Pin and other stuffs.


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally got the samsung galaxy s2 for 30k. The vendor had like 5 pieces whose plastic warp was not even open around the seal pack box. So really double seal packed. Need to learn alot and social media hub look confusing. Need a good email widget and some info on first setups and what are the essentials to install. Also i do not see any yellow tint but ya phone gets slightly hot when u put against your ear. But well i had the phone screen open for 40 mins!!! so thats to be espected same thing used to happen with my galaxy 3. Found out gps is very good at picking signals even at my home. Will post as i find out more findings. Between the microbe live wallpaper is a battery saver. The blacks are so black than i can see my face reflection on the screen


----------



## elton_1991 (Jun 18, 2011)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> @elton
> for how much did u got it in singapore in indian currencies.


Rs.28872 exact.But it does not have international warranty.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 18, 2011)

Another firmware released for I9100. It's KF4 now, still 2.3.3. No update here in India!
KF4 is out .... - xda-developers


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

@Elton

Price is great. iPhone 4 is really no VFM compared with this phone. IT has single core proccy, this has an awesome Dual core.

But if somehow we could install iOS in this device then its the ultimate phone


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2011)

^^may be we will soon see a iphone + dual core phone..who knows


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2011)

to compete with SGS-II...guess iphone-5 is surely gonna be a dual core phone.......


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 18, 2011)

abhidev said:


> to compete with SGS-II...guess iphone-5 is surely gonna be a dual core phone.......



iPad 2 has a dual-core A5 chip. The new iPhone will have the same one...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> iPad 2 has a dual-core A5 chip. The new iPhone will have the same one...



how is it compared to sgs-2 proccy.....?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> how is it compared to sgs-2 proccy.....?



iPad 2 has a dual core 1 GHz A5 processor based on Samsung's Orion designs and SGX543 GPU which is excellent...

But the Galaxy S II has a newer 1.2 GHz dual-core Exynos processor and MALI 400 GPU which is faster than iPad 2's processor+GPU combo...

So, the Galaxy S II would probably out-spec even the unreleased iPhone 5...


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 19, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Aaah finally got mine in the morning from Noida @ 29K !!
> Btw, quite surprised as there is no screen guard provided! Plus, there is no MHL as well.
> In fact there are no accessories at all!




hey mayank.. where did u get is from?? here in ghaziabad.. no one is quoting below 31...


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello

Am a bit off topic here loving my S2 each day. Now a question can someone quote me list of apps and games which can truely prove this beast worthiness. Thanks and GOD BLESS SAMSUNG!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 20, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - xda-developers
OR
Android Maket



abhijeet2021 said:


> Hello
> 
> Am a bit off topic here loving my S2 each day. Now a question can someone quote me list of apps and games which can truely prove this beast worthiness. Thanks and GOD BLESS SAMSUNG!!!!


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 22, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> no screen guard required dude..gorilla glass..


Nonetheless i still care bro! The screen is so lovely!



Zangetsu said:


> Buddy No branded cell phone company provides a screen guard....


Dont know about that. But came with Sony Xperia ARC! Bought for my sis last month. 
Btw, came with lots of accessories as well!



ithehappy said:


> Nope, wrong. Gorilla Glass is Scratch resistant not scratch proof. I'd always recommend applying a scratch guard on that beautiful screen.


True and point well made! 



ithehappy said:


> Congrats and Welcome to GS II family.
> But didn't you receive the leather pouch at least?


Thanks pal. My first android phone and what a gr8 phone it is. Loving it. I thought that loudspeaker volume would be a problem as i was using Omnia HD previously. But, it seemed alright and just perfect for usage. Brilliant screen and perfect colors reproduction.
I haven't noticed that yellowish demon on the screen so far..! 
Does that happen on particular background colors only? 

And yeah came with leather pouch in package. Nice looking pouch and catches lot of attention as well! 



hsnayvid said:


> hey mayank.. where did u get is from?? here in ghaziabad.. no one is quoting below 31...


Sanchar World, Atta Market,  Sec-18, Noida. 

So, closed the deal finally for 28,800 INR!!  Got screen guard as well for 150 bucks.
Now looking for a Class 6 Micro SD. Asked the dealer about it.
Btw, i am using Class 2 Sandisk 8GB card on phone and so far no problems. I hope thats ok, as i haven't encounter any issues yet.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 22, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Thanks pal. My first android phone and what a gr8 phone it is. Loving it. I thought that loudspeaker volume would be a problem as i was using Omnia HD previously. But, it seemed alright and just perfect for usage. Brilliant screen and perfect colors reproduction.
> I haven't noticed that yellowish demon on the screen so far..!
> Does that happen on particular background colors only?
> 
> And yeah came with leather pouch in package. Nice looking pouch and catches lot of attention as well!


Yes, the Yellowish tint can be seen if background is Grey and also if brightness is set at Auto or Low. 
For loudspeaker sound enhancement you can try to edit and increase the volume a bit by inputting *#197328640#. Though Omnia HD was a phone capable of producing sound of some awesome calibre from it's Stereo speakers, so it's basically unbeatable and not possible from I9100. Anyway enjoy the beast at it's full extent.
And you are welcome.
Regards.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 23, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Sanchar World, Atta Market,  Sec-18, Noida.
> 
> So, closed the deal finally for 28,800 INR!!  Got screen guard as well for 150 bucks.
> Now looking for a Class 6 Micro SD. Asked the dealer about it.
> Btw, i am using Class 2 Sandisk 8GB card on phone and so far no problems. I hope thats ok, as i haven't encounter any issues yet.



Thanks mayank.. will check it out on sunday..


----------



## msaiashwin (Jun 25, 2011)

Guys has the yellow screen issue been fixed? any word from samsung on this? 

Just asking because I am waiting for my piece from the last two weeks and the univercell guy told me that they are awaiting new stocks...


Final check how is the galaxy s II compared to the sensation? The sensation is priced around 32.5k(inclusive of taxes and insurance) whereas the galaxy s II is 31.5k..


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 25, 2011)

@ashwin : Its all about preferences here.
You want solid build, premium looks and the HTC Sense UI which is too good compared to crappy TouchWiz UI then get Sensation.
If you want the phone with best multimedia capabilities and the best camera phone and SAMOLED Plus then SGSII is for you.
Hope this helped


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2011)

sensation has the iphone4's death grip. but will receive update faster than s2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Dont know about that. But came with Sony Xperia ARC! Bought for my sis last month.
> Btw, came with lots of accessories as well!



how much is the cost of ARC?


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how much is the cost of ARC?


Bought it for 27500 INR from Hotspot! However, exchanged her old 5800 express for it. Nokia sold for 5K! So, got SE ARC for a good 22.5K INR!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> how much is the cost of ARC?


Why? You thinking of buying it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Why? You thinking of buying it?



just for knowledge....I m happy with my ipod


----------



## reddead (Jun 27, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> Bought it for 27500 INR from Hotspot! However, exchanged her old 5800 express for it. Nokia sold for 5K! So, got SE ARC for a good 22.5K INR!



can phones be exchanged at hotspot???
and u got 5k off for a old 5800


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 28, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> Thanks mayank.. will check it out on sunday..



no stocks available.. also checked various shops in noida and ghaziabad.. no stocks anywhere..  

Also the price quote is b/w 30K-31K on various shops.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jun 30, 2011)

Got mine last friday from ebay.in for 29,490 with free shipping. Absolutely loving it. So far haven't noticed the yellow tinge issue, though the fone does get a little warm during continous usage. Battery backup is also pretty good, not like wat people are reporting. Mine lasts over 1.5 days with moderate usage. I personally felt that the touch response is better than even the iphones. Navigation in the menu is silky smooth. Now on the look out for good apps for it.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2011)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Got mine last friday from ebay.in for 29,490 with free shipping. Absolutely loving it. So far haven't noticed the yellow tinge issue, though the fone does get a little warm during continous usage. Battery backup is also pretty good, not like wat people are reporting. Mine lasts over 1.5 days with moderate usage. I personally felt that the touch response is better than even the iphones. Navigation in the menu is silky smooth. Now on the look out for good apps for it.


Congrats and Welcome to GS II family.
Don't get bothered by that Yellowish tint problem as you will hardly notice it. And don't forget to post here about the good apps you find.
Regards.
PS- Read in XDA that KF3 is out in Kies and available for upgrade. Don't have the PC atm but gonna check it as soon as I get it back.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

@ahijeet_ghosh
Awesome purchase man 
The price is very sweet

Have fun wid it


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 3, 2011)

reddead said:


> can phones be exchanged at hotspot???
> and u got 5k off for a old 5800


Yep 5K for a old 5800XM! I was pleased to hear that and made sure to sell it then. 
And apologies for mentioning it wrong. It was actually from The Mobile Store (GIP). But whatever, may it be Hot Spot or TMS, makes no difference! 



ithehappy said:


> Don't get bothered by that Yellowish tint problem as you will hardly notice it.


I haven't really noticed that yellowish tint on gray backgrounds yet!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 3, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> I haven't really noticed that yellowish tint on gray backgrounds yet!


That is really difficult to notice unless someone has no work to do with his/her phone but only find and trying hard to find that tint, which is very lol-able stuff.

Anyway, it's recorded a record sale already without hitting US, and I am one of those damn proud owner of GS II,
*Galaxy S II breaks Samsung's records, sells 3 million in 55 days - GSMArena.com news*

Also I've updated mine to latest XWKF3 with baseband KE4 which popped up in Kies two days back. Battery back up is gotten better, Swype also got an upgrade, other things I don't notice yet, when I do I'll post back here.
Regards.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 5, 2011)

@ithehappy: How big is the update? I tried to get it last night, but it said that it needed 3000 MB of free space. If it's close to 3 gb then I can never update it. My connection will take a couple of days just to download it. Also, how much better is the battery backup after the update?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> @ithehappy: How big is the update? I tried to get it last night, but it said that it needed 3000 MB of free space. If it's close to 3 gb then I can never update it. My connection will take a couple of days just to download it. Also, how much better is the battery backup after the update?


I don't know sir. I just let it connected to USB and the firmware was downloading, I didn't notice the size. But it at least took 20 minutes or may be more to download the firmware, on my 2 Mbps connection. Normally a full firmware sizes around 300 mb, so by that means it took half an hour for me on that speed.
About the battery part, I don't notice any considerable amount of increase, or if there is any at all. But the Voice Commands are working really well now, Swype has got an upgrade and much accurate now. Other things I am yet to notice, as soon as I do I'll post it here.
Regards.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 5, 2011)

^^thats nice!! I'll install it too.
Post more info soon.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 5, 2011)

KF3 is an older build than KF2..


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Jul 5, 2011)

I really want to join this group but short of funds


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 5, 2011)

kalpik said:


> KF3 is an older build than KF2..


Yes, but KF2 isn't officially available for India and frankly I don't like those other region firmwares at all even if they have Multi CSC. 


sourabh9agrawal said:


> I really want to join this group but short of funds


I'll wait.

Regards.


----------



## sudhir31 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi

a friend of mine gave me this link. did anyone face such problems...

Google Translate


----------



## mayanksharma (Jul 7, 2011)

kalpik said:


> KF3 is an older build than KF2..



hain..??  
by seeing, i thought KF3 is latest. That means KF1 will be the next build?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 7, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> hain..??
> by seeing, i thought KF3 is latest. That means KF1 will be the next build?


Lol. Depends on region. Don't worry, KF3 has everything KF2 has if not something additional.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 8, 2011)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> I really want to join this group but short of funds



More importantly , for me, I am sceptical whether I'll be comfortable with the phone for one handed use.

A bit too wide for me.. 4" would have been awesome..

Guess, I'll wait for SGS III  ( Or equivalent on 28 nm process)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2011)

When I purchased Omnia HD three years back I also felt it's huge but gradually got used with it. Same happened with GS II, now after a month of use I am comfortable. Besides my hands are small.

****UPDATE****

*Great news for GS II owners, GB 2.3.4, XXKG1 is out, it's available on Samfirmware*. _You can download and install it via Odin. Installing it might void your warranty, so do at your own risk. _For me, I will wait for the Indian version to release.
The link,
Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: I9100XXKG1.rar


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> When I purchased Omnia HD three years back I also felt it's huge but gradually got used with it. Same happened with GS II, now after a month of use I am comfortable. Besides my hands are small.
> 
> ****UPDATE****
> 
> ...



Great . Leaked or official?

The problem is, I tend to use phone one handed quite frequently. With the bigger phones, accessing the top of the phone , would be quite difficult. GSII is SE Arc's form factor would have been awesome!  But, you can't have everything..

After using SGS for almost 1 year, I have grown to like a few of Samsung's physical customisations (For eg. bigger home button, lack of search button, press home button to power on and would hate to go to the 4-key combination...)..

And in SGS 2, I really liked the rotation animation, and the works. Browser was really good.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2011)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Great . Leaked or official?



Leaked. Unless it's uploaded to Kies (crap). Which I think will be done by the end of this month.


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 11, 2011)

finally got mine.. settled for INR30500.. cudn't wait anymore..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome to GS II family and Congrats on the beauty.


----------



## abhijeet2021 (Jul 13, 2011)

Has anyone tried this. Am on 2.3.4

Battery Saving Tips:
Disable Fast Dormancy:
1: Dial *#9900#
2: Press Disable Fast Dormancy
3: Press Exit
Disable Samsung App Notifications:
Settings > Applications > Samsung Apps
Tick Off

Its been 10 hrs and only 15% of my battery is used with wifi always on and some work done and calls.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking forward to buy this phone. Is there any place I can get this phone under 30K?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2011)

abhijeet2021 said:


> Has anyone tried this. Am on 2.3.4
> 
> Battery Saving Tips:
> Disable Fast Dormancy:
> ...


Well I've read it on XDA. But I really don't know what this Fast Dormancy stuff is and if any Indian network support this or not. I've also tried disabling it but can't say for sure that if it helped to save any battery or not.
But one thing is sure, if you wanna get more outta your battery, just install Advanced Task Killer aka ATK. Its doing a fantastic job on my phone to save battery.


sygeek said:


> Looking forward to buy this phone. Is there any place I can get this phone under 30K?


I thought many stores are selling it for around 29k!


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Welcome to GS II family and Congrats on the beauty.



thanks mate.. m loving it..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> thanks mate.. m loving it..


Glad to hear that. Have you updated to KF3? If you haven't then do it


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> But one thing is sure, if you wanna get more outta your battery, just install Advanced Task Killer aka ATK. Its doing a fantastic job on my phone to save battery.



Task killer are a STRICT no on Android! They do more harm than good!


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 14, 2011)

I updated the fone to the latest firmware on Friday. The first immediate difference I noticed that it is not heating up to the earlier levels. In fact, it is a lot better than before. But I hate that they've removed the messaging skins. Anyone knows how to get them back?


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Glad to hear that. Have you updated to KF3? If you haven't then do it



yup.. i did.. as soon as i got it.. 

So I dunno the difference between the previous version and this one!

anyways.. have just migrated to android so a lot of learning needs to b done!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Task killer are a STRICT no on Android! They do more harm than good!


Oops, why is that? What harm? ! Anyway as long as ATK is doing a splendid job to save battery juice I am gonna use it, besides the unnecessary usage of AOS is poor, unless that bug got fixed I think using ATK is a very good option.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Oops, why is that? What harm? ! Anyway as long as ATK is doing a splendid job to save battery juice I am gonna use it, besides the unnecessary usage of AOS is poor, unless that bug got fixed I think using ATK is a very good option.


FAQ: Why You Shouldn’t Be Using a Task Killer with Android

AndroidSPIN Why you don’t need a task killer app with Android.

Android Task Killers Explained: What They Do and Why You Shouldn't Use Them


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> yup.. i did.. as soon as i got it..
> 
> So I dunno the difference between the previous version and this one!
> 
> anyways.. have just migrated to android so a lot of learning needs to b done!


It fixed a Major bug regarding the usage of Wi-Fi sharing and Manager and thus saves a lot of battery.
Also Swype got an upgrade. Voice Commands are pretty usable now.



kalpik said:


> FAQ: Why You Shouldn’t Be Using a Task Killer with Android
> 
> AndroidSPIN Why you don’t need a task killer app with Android.
> 
> Android Task Killers Explained: What They Do and Why You Shouldn't Use Them


Thanks for the articles. Well they mainly said that using ATK will decrease your phones performance drastically. But which I am not seeing at all, unless and until I see it I'll keep ATK.
Regards.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 14, 2011)

kalpik said:


> FAQ: Why You Shouldn’t Be Using a Task Killer with Android
> 
> AndroidSPIN Why you don’t need a task killer app with Android.
> 
> Android Task Killers Explained: What They Do and Why You Shouldn't Use Them


I'm surprised people still aren't aware of this. Meh, even I know this, and I don't even own an android (yet).


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> It fixed a Major bug regarding the usage of Wi-Fi sharing and Manager and thus saves a lot of battery.
> Also Swype got an upgrade. Voice Commands are pretty usable now.
> 
> 
> ...


Suit yourself, but you're defeating the whole purpose of android's memory management..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Suit yourself, but you're defeating the whole purpose of android's memory management..


Lets see. Actually I am not much into those technical comments as I really had tough times with them in practical life, so I will like to do more practical stuff, not technical, what I see with my own eyes and thus believe it.
Anyway, still thanks to you for the articles.
Regards.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Lets see. Actually I am not much into those technical comments as I really had tough times with them in practical life, so I will like to do more practical stuff, not technical, what I see with my own eyes and thus believe it.
> Anyway, still thanks to you for the articles.
> Regards.


You will never *ever* notice a slowdown with SGS2.. Its a very powerful device, but does not mean you have to abuse it by installing a task killer


----------



## noob (Jul 14, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Task killer are a STRICT no on Android! They do more harm than good!



+1 , YOU DONT NEED ATK on SGS2 , it has F****** 1 GB RAM



ithehappy said:


> Lets see. Actually I am not much into those technical comments as I really had tough times with them in practical life, so I will like to do more practical stuff, not technical, what I see with my own eyes and thus believe it.
> Anyway, still thanks to you for the articles.
> Regards.



dude lol. i dont even use ATK on SGS....if u r using it on SGS 2 , its an insult to phone.. 1gb RAM and u need ATK ? why for ?


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got my SGS II 4 days back. I want to know is KF3 update same as 2.3.4? Is there any link which shows change log in new version?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2011)

Science Geek said:


> Ya its same


KF3 = Android 2.3.3


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> dude lol. i dont even use ATK on SGS....if u r using it on SGS 2 , its an insult to phone.. 1gb RAM and u need ATK ? *why for ?*


As I said ATK is saving a lot of juice of the battery. Well if it's only an insult to GS II then it's better than unnecessary drainage of battery caused by some unwanted apps running on background. And how on earth does 1GB RAM mean that it will not drain more battery. lol. Hope I made myself clear.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> As I said ATK is saving a lot of juice of the battery. Well if it's only an insult to GS II then it's better than unnecessary drainage of battery caused by some unwanted apps running on background. And how on earth does 1GB RAM mean that it will not drain more battery. lol. Hope I made myself clear.


Yep, you made yourself pretty clear..


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 15, 2011)

kalpik said:


> KF3 = Android 2.3.3


ok got it. I will update it as my net starts working properly. Btw any idea when 2.3.4 will officially going to release


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> ok got it. I will update it as my net starts working properly. Btw any idea when 2.3.4 will officially going to release


Soon!


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there any price drop in sight...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> ok got it. I will update it as my net starts working properly. Btw any idea when 2.3.4 will officially going to release


Possibly this month. At least that's what Samfirmware twitted.


----------



## noob (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> As I said ATK is saving a lot of juice of the battery. Well if it's only an insult to GS II then it's better than unnecessary drainage of battery caused by some unwanted apps running on background. And how on earth does 1GB RAM mean that it will not drain more battery. lol. Hope I made myself clear.



well,when you press back button , the current app goes in background. It means it goes in "cache" mode. Here ,current state of app is saved/persisted by Android OS. Hence you dont need to use ATK. Also when this is done , app does not keep on running. just its current state is saved.

When you open that app again , its started from where it was left in most of the cases. this way you save a lot of CPU cycles and battery. cauz starting and closing app completely consumes more time (cpu cycles and hence battery) than restoring its state.

you dont need ATK.thats it. or let me put it in other words, Just use ATK when you feel that phone is lagging really bad (which is very very rare on 2.3.3 and S2) . dont keep ATK running 24x7. on my SGS , that the only app which drains battery as it as to monitor everything for its work.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> well,when you press back button , the current app goes in background. It means it goes in "cache" mode. Here ,current state of app is saved/persisted by Android OS. Hence you dont need to use ATK. Also when this is done , app does not keep on running. just its current state is saved.
> 
> When you open that app again , its started from where it was left in most of the cases. this way you save a lot of CPU cycles and battery. cauz starting and closing app completely consumes more time (cpu cycles and hence battery) than restoring its state.
> 
> you dont need ATK.thats it. or let me put it in other words, Just use ATK when you feel that phone is lagging really bad (which is very very rare on 2.3.3 and S2) . dont keep ATK running 24x7. on my SGS , that the only app which drains battery as it as to monitor everything for its work.


Anil, you don't have to worry that much. As I said, ATK is working very well for me and helping a lot to save battery. So unless and until I found anything wrong with ATK I will keep using it. How can I not believe my own eyes?
Anyway, we are going Off Topic.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes Anil, you need to stop.. He's made it pretty clear he's not willing to listen to reason.. I'm sure he did not even read 5 words of the post you wrote.. So just let it be!

You can bring the horse to the well, but you cannot make it drink water


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yes Anil, you need to stop.. He's made it pretty clear he's not willing to listen to reason.. I'm sure he did not even read 5 words of the post you wrote.. So just let it be!
> 
> You can bring the horse to the well, but you cannot make it drink water


Maybe the water is not drinkable . Oh I read the whole post, thank you, but frankly I only believe my eyes, not any other things. I really have no idea, why you people are suggesting to not use it when I am getting a very good result! Hmm, I smell something wrong here


----------



## kalpik (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Maybe the water is not drinkable . Oh I read the whole post, thank you, but frankly I only believe my eyes, not any other things. I really have no idea, why you people are suggesting to not use it when I am getting a very good result! Hmm, I smell something wrong here


You're actually misinterpreting the result. I can tell you so many ways you can improve battery, but ATK is not the way.. I believe in logic.. And logically there is NO way ATK can improve battery.. The only way it may seem you're getting better battery is if you have a rouge app that it kills.. But then if you have a rouge app, its better to remove.. ATK is never the way..

You should also show a bit of trust in veteran android users like myself! If there are SOO many articles on why you shouldn't use ATK, don't you think there is some reasoning behind it?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

kalpik said:


> You're actually misinterpreting the result. I can tell you so many ways you can improve battery, but ATK is not the way.. I believe in logic.. And logically there is NO way ATK can improve battery.. The only way it may seem you're getting better battery is if you have a rouge app that it kills.. But then if you have a rouge app, its better to remove.. ATK is never the way..
> 
> You should also show a bit of trust in veteran android users like myself! If there are SOO many articles on why you shouldn't use ATK, don't you think there is some reasoning behind it?


Rogue apps? Lol. I don't even have any apps installed. Look buddy, this is going way beyond discussion. Well, respect to you that you are a veteran Android user, that articles? Lets say they are true too. ATK is not the way? Well I am taking it for the time. But I am not misinterpreting the result, that's I am sure about.
Saying for the 4th time I guess, I will keep using it until I face any problem.
***End of <Discussion> from my side***


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2 price in Mobile Store: 30,709


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

HailStonE said:


> Is there any price drop in sight...



Heard some places in Noida the phone is getting sold at around Rs.28,500. So it's a big drop imo from 31k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

When it will drop at Rs 25k bracket?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 16, 2011)

^Next year


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Hehehehe


----------



## noob (Jul 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Rogue apps? Lol. I don't even have any apps installed. Look buddy, this is going way beyond discussion. Well, respect to you that you are a veteran Android user, that articles? Lets say they are true too. ATK is not the way? Well I am taking it for the time. But I am not misinterpreting the result, that's I am sure about.
> Saying for the 4th time I guess, I will keep using it until I face any problem.
> ***End of <Discussion> from my side***



if you have no apps and still battery sucks then its samsungs bloatware  like friend feed , social hubs..etc etc  and this is why i love Pure Nexus Phone...no crap..just plain android. 
Also , samsung is super famous for excellent hardware and crap software customization they make over plain Android.

And the very 1st thing you should do after buying new phones is do a Factory Reset to start from a clean state....(at least for peace of mind )


----------



## kalpik (Jul 16, 2011)

talktoanil said:


> if you have no apps and still battery sucks then its samsungs bloatware  like friend feed , social hubs..etc etc  and this is why i love Pure Nexus Phone...no crap..just plain android.
> Also , samsung is super famous for excellent hardware and crap software customization they make over plain Android.


Yes, its a few samsung services that you need to freeze in order to get excellent battery life on SGS2.. But leave it! He is happy with ATK


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> When it will drop at Rs 25k bracket?


C'Mon buy it and join the family. I'll wait for ya 


talktoanil said:


> if you have no apps and still battery sucks then its samsungs bloatware  like friend feed , social hubs..etc etc  and this is why i love Pure Nexus Phone...no crap..just plain android.
> Also , samsung is super famous for excellent hardware and crap software customization they make over plain Android.
> 
> And the very 1st thing you should do after buying new phones is do a Factory Reset to start from a clean state....(at least for peace of mind )


Agreed. It's not only one Factory Reset, if I can remember correctly I already did it 4 times.


kalpik said:


> Yes, its a few samsung services that you need to freeze in order to get excellent battery life on SGS2.. But leave it! He is happy with ATK


More than Happy.
I already tried Freezing apps with TB Pro, all the SNS accounts, Software Update option and some other stuffs which are next to garbage , But that didn't work either as I said before.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 16, 2011)

So haven't any of you tried full 1080p flash/you-tube videos on SGSII?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> So haven't any of you tried full 1080p flash/you-tube videos on SGSII?


Of course I have seen at least 50 or more, what's the point?


----------



## kalpik (Jul 16, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I already tried Freezing apps with TB Pro, all the SNS accounts, Software Update option and some other stuffs which are next to garbage , But that didn't work either as I said before.



You're freezing the wrong stuff.. Anyway, if you're happy, nothing more to discuss!


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there any other way to update firmware, i tried via kies but my net went for 2 mins and update failed. It happen five times. can i download firmware file n update it via some software.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> Is there any other way to update firmware, i tried via kies but my net went for 2 mins and update failed. It happen five times. can i download firmware file n update it via some software.


If Kies isn't working for you then try to flash via Odin and download the firmware from Samfirmware.com. On what fw are you on anyway?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Of course I have seen at least 50 or more, what's the point?


Just to confirm that, I believe you guys more than those reviews


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jul 17, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> If Kies isn't working for you then try to flash via Odin and download the firmware from Samfirmware.com. On what fw are you on anyway?



It's KE2, can u give me link of official KF3 version?


----------



## newagebatman (Jul 17, 2011)

I m planning to buy a Samsung Galaxy S II for the following points:

1. as its carrying latest harware, so it should be futureproof
(curse the mobile companies for bringing out better hardwares so often that ur new mobile may get old the nXt day)
2. Gud Battery Backup
3. Slim & light Design
4. Xellent screen
5. coz m a casual programmer, so wish I would be able to write some gud applications to customise my Xperience, which have been limited during the Java/Symbian era

But my major problem is its connectivity with Laptops.. I have seen some of my friends using Samsung (other model, less than 15k) and facing connectivity issue while trying to connect to internet through mobile. So can anyone share his/her experience with the Galaxy S II.

Also I m planning to get to get it from a mall @ gurgaon... will it be cheaper or someone may reffer some better place

& last but not the least feel free to suggest some better models if available but plz before I pay my bill for the Mobile..


----------



## kalpik (Jul 17, 2011)

newagebatman said:


> I m planning to buy a Samsung Galaxy S II for the following points:
> 
> 1. as its carrying latest harware, so it should be futureproof
> (curse the mobile companies for bringing out better hardwares so often that ur new mobile may get old the nXt day)
> ...


Mobile data tethering works great both via wifi and USB..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2011)

ruturaj3 said:


> It's KE2, can u give me link of official KF3 version?


Firmware KF3- Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!
Odin 1.85- Multiupload.com - upload your files to multiple file hosting sites!

Please read XDA guide to flash it properly,

[ROM + Guide]Official i9100 KE7/KE8/KF1/KF3/KF4/KF3/KG2 download and Root Guide. - xda-developers


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Jul 18, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Yes, its a few samsung services that you need to freeze in order to get excellent battery life on SGS2.. But leave it! He is happy with ATK



Hey Kalpik, Could you please provide more info on this and how to get more battery life out of the GS2? But please know that I do not have a rooted phone and have no intention of rooting it either.

Also is it possible to get messaging skins from anywhere? I'm really disappointed that Samsung removed them after the latest update.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 18, 2011)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Hey Kalpik, Could you please provide more info on this and how to get more battery life out of the GS2? But please know that I do not have a rooted phone and have no intention of rooting it either.
> 
> Also is it possible to get messaging skins from anywhere? I'm really disappointed that Samsung removed them after the latest update.


Sorry, nothing can be done without rooting


----------



## newagebatman (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys, I have more queries:
1. whether the Galaxy S II supports both 3G video calling & online Video 
chatting or only 3G video Calling
2. Can we use  the phone's Camera in PC aS a Webcam


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2011)

My friend is planning to buy SGSII, he wants to know how is its battery back up?
Is it average,good or below average


----------



## kalpik (Aug 1, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> My friend is planning to buy SGSII, he wants to know how is its battery back up?
> Is it average,good or below average


Your definition of average, good and below average please?


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll be buying a Galaxy SII pretty soon. Anyway, I heard that it's interface is really very disappointing, is that true?


----------



## newagebatman (Aug 2, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I'll be buying a Galaxy SII pretty soon. Anyway, I heard that it's interface is really very disappointing, is that true?



No-body answered me in the forum, yet that didn't stop me from buying one.
Nothing bad with the interface, yet U are always welcome to change it to blend with your sense of beauty... The Android Advantage


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 2, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Your definition of average, good and below average please?



In simple words....please tell me how is the battery back up of the phone?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 2, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> In simple words....please tell me how is the battery back up of the phone?


More than a day with good use.. About 4-5 days standby..


----------



## hsnayvid (Aug 3, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> In simple words....please tell me how is the battery back up of the phone?



It lasts over a day with "WIFI On" and casual usage.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Aug 7, 2011)

whats the best price for S2?
i  got mine for 27.7K but now it dropped to 27.2.
my friend is planning to get one.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 7, 2011)

If you keep waiting price will keep falling.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 7, 2011)

anilthomas26 said:


> whats the best price for S2?
> i  got mine for 27.7K but now it dropped to 27.2.
> my friend is planning to get one.


Where exactly did you get this device for such a low price?

On the streets, I can get it for 29.7k at the least. 
Online - 28.8k


----------



## anilthomas26 (Aug 8, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Where exactly did you get this device for such a low price?
> 
> On the streets, I can get it for 29.7k at the least.
> Online - 28.8k



i got it online from letsbuy.com using a coupon that i bought from someone else.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just ordered my NEW SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 to replace my old Galaxy S !!! 

Ordered it online from Ebay, bought it for 30.4K with a Panasonic F3 12MP Digital Camera which i have already listed on ebay for selling 

Currently its at Rs.3300 so as of right now i can say that I got GS2 for 27K 
I just hope i get it asap and the free camera sells for atleast 5K...

On a more serious note, guys please tell me is there anything in particular that i need to check in the cell when i receive it ?
Or any other first day suggestions ?


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 9, 2011)

^^Yeah you do! check how beautiful it is! hehe..
Anyways, make sure its bundled with all accessories mentioned and everything is legit! 
Congrats btw.


----------



## v_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Just ordered my Samsung Galaxy SII @ Letsbuy.com!! 
This is the 1st time i'm buying anything online.. 
I have to say, I'm worried a bit..

BTW I used ICICILB coupon code and paid (29,990 - 1200) = 28,790/- including Free mobile cover worth 1200/- (really..!??)

Lowest Street price I could find in my locality was 29,500/- (no free accessories)


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 13, 2011)

v_joy said:


> Just ordered my Samsung Galaxy SII @ Letsbuy.com!!
> This is the 1st time i'm buying anything online..
> I have to say, I'm worried a bit..
> 
> ...



I hate to tell u bro but you could have got it from homeshop18 using a Rs. 2000 coupon for Rs. 27200... Contact letsbuy and see if they can cancel the order...


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 13, 2011)

v_joy said:


> Just ordered my Samsung Galaxy SII @ Letsbuy.com!!
> This is the 1st time i'm buying anything online..
> I have to say, I'm worried a bit..
> 
> ...


You don't have to worry about it. Letsbuy is more or less trusted online sellers.
And that high store price is due to metro city. In all the metros the price is around 29k, but elsewhere people even got it for 27.5k.
BTW Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## v_joy (Aug 14, 2011)

@ithehappy: Thanks! 
@rachit: there's a 2000/- DISCOUNT coupon code for homeshop18!! Damn it!! :'(
what the faak!!
And I was getting all happy and excited at the price I bought! 
sigh..!


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 14, 2011)

v_joy said:


> @rachit: there's a 2000/- DISCOUNT coupon code for homeshop18!! Damn it!! :'(
> what the faak!!
> And I was getting all happy and excited at the price I bought!
> sigh..!



Dont worry bro, its worth it even for 35000 !!!


----------



## SUKHI99 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi! m I going to buy it .. @rachit which Homeshop18 coupen code are you talking about.can u plz share wid me..how to get ?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 16, 2011)

I can get a 10 days used one for 25k.Is it a good deal?


----------



## rachitboom2 (Aug 16, 2011)

SUKHI99 said:


> Hi! m I going to buy it .. @rachit which Homeshop18 coupen code are you talking about.can u plz share wid me..how to get ?



Sorry bro but the coupons was valid only till 15th aug, still you can give it a go maybe it still works: GCIND95UPNCFY1PED

I still might have a way to get it for 28.2K, will let you know asap...


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys... Any news on when will the 2.3.4 update be available for India???


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 17, 2011)

abhijeet_ghosh said:


> Hey guys... Any news on when will the 2.3.4 update be available for India???


Soon, very soon.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

Bought one for 28k in Kolkata.


----------



## v_joy (Aug 20, 2011)

Is is just me or the earphones bundled with SGSII really sucks (BIG TIME)..!
Even my EP-630 out performs them!! :O
Didn't expect this from Samsung especially in their flagship model..


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

v_joy said:


> Is is just me or the earphones bundled with SGSII really sucks (BIG TIME)..!
> Even my EP-630 out performs them!! :O
> Didn't expect this from Samsung especially in their flagship model..


After purchasing a Samsung phone the first thing I do is to trash those headphones. Classy piece of garbage.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> After purchasing a Samsung phone the first thing I do is to trash those headphones. Classy piece of garbage.



May be they were busy in setting up dual core proccy in it.. overlooked earphone part 
lolz.


----------



## red dragon (Aug 21, 2011)

What comes with the iphone is even worse!


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> What comes with the iphone is even worse!


Agreed. They didn't even reach my ear properly


----------



## v_joy (Aug 21, 2011)

My default web browser is not loading any website (for both gprs and wifi). Anyone else facing similar problems..?
PS: Opera mini is running fine..


----------



## red dragon (Aug 23, 2011)

^^Do not know why it is not working with wifi.
For gprs check your apn.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 24, 2011)

v_joy said:


> My default web browser is not loading any website (for both gprs and wifi). Anyone else facing similar problems..?
> PS: Opera mini is running fine..



Facing same issue in Galaxy Tab here.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys, Any alternatives for MHL cable & Usb otg cable for S2?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone got hold of the Samsung extended power pack?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 27, 2011)

Not here I suppose, but there are some in XDA.


----------



## mayankks0604 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys!! bought samsung galaxy s2 recently.. just wanna ask all those owners of s2 dat was there any cd bundled with phone for kies, i mean you have to download it or wht?? and one more thing wen i purchased it i saw total space as 11.50 gb, is it in every phone?? i guess rest of d space is saved for d phone.. tell me if i m rite..


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes it is 11.5 GB, you are right about it.
Download latest Kies from Samsung website, the given CD is outdated.
And Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## mayankks0604 (Aug 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes it is 11.5 GB, you are right about it.
> Download latest Kies from Samsung website, the given CD is outdated.
> And Congrats on the purchase.



thanx bt i didnt get any cd with the phone!! there were just 2 small books.


----------



## hsnayvid (Sep 1, 2011)

mayankks0604 said:


> thanx bt i didnt get any cd with the phone!! there were just 2 small books.



there is no CD bundled in the Indian version.. 
You have to download KIES.. no other alternate.


----------



## oval_man (Sep 3, 2011)

WoW!......................!

SGSII at a great price:  26990.00

Don't miss:     Brand New Samsung Galaxy S2 9100 Android 8MP 4.3" | eBay


----------



## AngelaW21 (Sep 7, 2011)

I got mine last wednessday, Samsung galaxy s2 is a true value of money. The Samsung Galaxy S2 also offers the Social Hub, Game Hub, Readers Hub and Music Hub for entertainment and multimedia. The Game Hub lets users download high quality games, providing 12 social network games and 13 premium games including Gameloft's Real Football 2011. Six-axis motion tracking (accelerometer + gyroscope) is naturally supported, like the original Galaxy S.


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 8, 2011)

guys where can i sell my old blackberry 9000 bold?


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 8, 2011)

Haaaah  Finally after so much of waiting, savings and bargaining.I now own the beast "SAMSUNG GALAXY S2".Bought it for 28200+100+400,galaxy s2,screen guard and molife cover(i think chinese) respectively in bangalore .So iam proud to be posting in this thread from now on....Great FLASH for camera.


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow. Congratulations for your new phone! But seriously, isn't it too expensive for a phone? Well, I don't exactly know its specs but it must have a lot.


----------



## yadpoc (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats, its a great phone i got it as well recently. Very happy with it!


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 9, 2011)

kolbywhite28 said:


> Wow. Congratulations for your new phone! But seriously, isn't it too expensive for a phone? Well, I don't exactly know its specs but it must have a lot.



Ya it is expensive but great value for money tooo.kalpik where  r u.The passion is not as much as there was on galaxy s thread.Are people bored of rooting..What to do with the phone currently on ke4.Kies says ur phone is uptodate.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 11, 2011)

sourabh9agrawal said:


> Ya it is expensive but great value for money tooo.kalpik where  r u.The passion is not as much as there was on galaxy s thread.Are people bored of rooting..What to do with the phone currently on ke4.Kies says ur phone is uptodate.


Go root it. Who is stopping u? 
And KF3 is the latest, not KE*7*.


----------



## sourabh9agrawal (Sep 12, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Go root it. Who is stopping u?
> And KF3 is the latest, not KE*7*.



Thanku for the info.I really was having doubt in that KE7 thing...Which ROM to install?How can i backup my original rom so that i can recover whenever i want to?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2011)

You can flash any ROM you want. Search XDA for that.


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 2, 2011)

any one got the 2.3.5 update via kies?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 2, 2011)

^^
Nope


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 2, 2011)

Is anyone facing issues with app updates in new market? 

Not able to update my purchased apps since Tuesday.


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> any one got the 2.3.5 update via kies?


No, not yet.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 2, 2011)

My cousin just bought it, it is good phone, but huge. Camera quality is very good, powerful flash. Android OS is little hard to use  Screen touch is good but not better than iPhone 4. Application speed is awesome, dual core processor really kicks in here. Very Light-weight :O Thin too.  Overall 9/10.




kolbywhite28 said:


> Wow. Congratulations for your new phone! But seriously, isn't it too expensive for a phone? Well, I don't exactly know its specs but it must have a lot.



Not really, iPhone 4 is around 40k or above. So a competitive device should be priced at that level. I would say S2 is priced right. Lets see what Apple brings out this month to compete the dual core bad boys.. Hope it pwns all the phones out there.


----------



## VivekJadhav (Oct 2, 2011)

Finally got my S2, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 2, 2011)

hsnayvid said:


> any one got the 2.3.5 update via kies?


Of course not.


sriharsha_madineni said:


> Is anyone facing issues with app updates in new market?
> 
> Not able to update my purchased apps since Tuesday.


Yes, not one issue, many issues, Demo pics won't load, the biggest problem is as you mentioned, apps don't get updated when you open market, you have to do Clear Cache, then you will be able to get updates. It's a non sense update. Back to OLD market.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 2, 2011)

Even clearing cache didn't work. Flashed Darky's Rom and luckily back to old market. 

And the best thing is no yellow patch  
Completely gone. I am about to get a third replacement phone in a week. So I'll flash it back to official rom before giving it back


----------



## ico (Oct 3, 2011)

I wonder if any of you has issues with Wifi. I mean..I am standing right next to my router and SGS2 shows only 1 bar? Frequent drop outs happen too and I keep on getting disconnected from the IRC. I have to switch Wifi off and then on a lot of times.

I am running stock firmware 2.3.3 and haven't rooted yet. Can't find time to do so.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 4, 2011)

ico said:


> I wonder if any of you has issues with Wifi. I mean..I am standing right next to my router and SGS2 shows only 1 bar? Frequent drop outs happen too and I keep on getting disconnected from the IRC. I have to switch Wifi off and then on a lot of times.
> 
> I am running stock firmware 2.3.3 and haven't rooted yet. Can't find time to do so.



No issues with mine, but saw many threads in XDA regarding similar issue, check if Custom ROM's can fix the issue. 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1067473&page=7
All the SII's have got some problem or the other it seems, mine had this yellow patch issue, got 2 replacement phones, third one is due, meanwhile Darky's ROM "almost" fixed the issue.


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 4, 2011)

m back to old market as well..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 4, 2011)

You should, the old market is fine at everything but sometimes it takes time to start downloading an app. There is Market 3.1.6, have no wish to try it until I get the update automatically. You could try by yourself anyway. 
 [App] Android Market 3.1.6 - xda-developers


----------



## kalpik (Oct 4, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> You should, the old market is fine at everything but sometimes it takes time to start downloading an app. There is Market 3.1.6, have no wish to try it until I get the update automatically. You could try by yourself anyway.
> [App] Android Market 3.1.6 - xda-developers


DO NOT install 3.1.6. It's signed differently.. May be malicious..


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2011)

Suggest a good case and screen protector for it. Case should not be bulky but provide adequate protection.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2011)

Faun said:


> Suggest a good case and screen protector for it. Case should not be bulky but provide adequate protection.



I ordered the screen guard available on Flipkart. And quite frankly, it had made the gorgeous screen look very dull.

I removed it and went to a shop (a small meet with Krow). He had the same screen guard.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2011)

^^can you tell me a good one from amazon.co.uk.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2011)

^ I can't.  can only advise against the Flipkart one.


----------



## mayanksharma (Oct 8, 2011)

Try cases from Amzer!
They're good. I've one for my SGS2. Attractive pricing too.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2011)

kalpik said:


> DO NOT install 3.1.6. It's signed differently.. May be malicious..


Nah. Didn't know about Sign but I wasn't gonna install it. I am very happy with 2.3.6.

I am using this protective screen, frankly with my usage, ie- more than rough, it's giving me good result. Some scratches here and there, but not visible except direct sunlight. Pricey, but vfm IMO.

*Welcome to Scratchgard*

And can't say about adequate protection, but Tough does provide damn good protection. So I guess Pop or Barely There will be good for adequate protection, can't guarantee on that however.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 17, 2011)

matrixrewriter: Android Market 3.2.0, direct APK download, signed by Google: *t.co/vPrUWpAS

Original Tweet: *twitter.com/matrixrewriter/status/125954740315103232


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have made up my mind to get a Galaxy S2. I'll be ordering it from Letsbuy in a couple of days. I am getting it for 28k from there by using the discount coupon.
However, I would like to clear up a few queries first with all of you.
If I get the phone from Letsbuy, and have any issues with the screen, like the yellow patch, or some tint of other color, where do I take it? To Samsung service centre, of course. My question is, will they replace the phone easily? Any body having experience in this matter? Like, some people have got their phone replaced more than a couple of times. Any such guy who bought it online? How much time does it take to have the replacement in hand?
Also, any other problems with this phone, in general? Like the GPS issue of Galaxy S?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

Got mine replaced in 5 days in Kolkata(yellow patch),did not buy it online though.
Bought from a friendly neighbour`s shop,got the replacement from the Samsung SC.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 21, 2011)

Three replacements here, one from Dealer, two from Samsung Service and finally getting full refund from Samsung


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 21, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Three replacements here, one from Dealer, two from Samsung Service and finally getting full refund from Samsung



Did you buy the phone online? Why are you getting a refund?? Samsung ran out of phones with proper displays?? 



red dragon said:


> Got mine replaced in 5 days in Kolkata(yellow patch),did not buy it online though.
> Bought from a friendly neighbour`s shop,got the replacement from the Samsung SC.



The one you got after replacement has the defect-free display? 
I have heard about so many replacements that I am really skeptical of buying the phone now.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 21, 2011)

It PROBABLY does not have any defect now.
The yellow patch issue is actually blown waay out of proportion,it is only visible at very low level of brightness,I went for the replacement as the dealer pushed me for it.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 22, 2011)

I was under the same illusion before buying it, that yellow patch issue is blown out of proportion. Turns out it is PITA. 

And thanks to auto brightness I was reminded of it almost everytime. It took me a comparison with a proper S2 to realize how bad the screen tint was, apart from the Yellow patch. 

Coming to the replacement, I took up the issue with Samsung India service head and they changed 6+ 7 screens before thinking of a replacement and with every single screen change, the color tint was different and brightness levels were uneven. 

Even with custom firmwares, it became a game of luck. Some roms made yellow patch significant & some almost eliminated it. 

Also a few days back pink spot issue in camera started appearing, both on default rom & custom Roms. 

Due to all these they couldn't guarantee a proper replacement as they themselves agreed that S2 has issues. So they decided to refund the amount instead.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 22, 2011)

Whatever. That yellow shadow is only visible when using a Gray Background and that with less than 25% brightness. It's not a thing about which we should be worried. Still I hate the Yellowish White of S-AMOLED Plus, maybe it has 3:1 sharpness ration, but I liked normal S-AMOLED way better than Plus one.
Screen Adjuster is a good app, I've added Blue +7 and that removes the Yellowish White a little bit, Bluish White is far better than Yellowish White, IMO.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, so even if the yellow tint is not a major concern, but that still leaves the different color tints. It seems most S2s have this problem of some kind of color tint. Some owner posted a pic of 3 phones in another thread, and all were having different tints.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 22, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Okay, so even if the yellow tint is not a major concern, but that still leaves the different color tints. It seems most S2s have this problem of some kind of color tint. Some owner posted a pic of 3 phones in another thread, and all were having different tints.



That was me & Nightmare who posted those. 

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-387.html#post1507576

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-388.html#post1508436


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2011)

My SGS2 has no yellow tint whatsoever.

May be I was lucky.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2 for 25k @ Sulekha.

Legit enough? Anyone tried that site?


----------



## vgr (Oct 27, 2011)

does anyone have any heating issues with the samsung S2?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 27, 2011)

vgr said:


> does anyone have any heating issues with the samsung S2?



Yes, only while charging. Last week I kept it overnight for charging & by the time I woke up phone was auto shutdown with a flashing icon on screen saying overheat.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

How is the Battery of SGS-2, how long does it last with couple of calls, some web surfing and a little bit of multimedia ? 2 days ?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 27, 2011)

Easily on those purposes


----------



## dharmil007 (Oct 28, 2011)

After all the suggestion & advice
i Just bought *SAMSUNG GALAXY S2* today


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 30, 2011)

^^ congrats on your purchase!


----------



## dharmil007 (Oct 31, 2011)

iTs heating too much, has anyOne faced this problem ?????


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

@dharmil007:congrats..how much it costed?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 31, 2011)

What about the white version of Samsung Galaxy S II, is it available in India?


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 31, 2011)

ys it heats a little.. if it keeps searching for WIFI or GPS.. ensure these are off when not in use and u will not face the heating issue..


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> iTs heating too much, has anyOne faced this problem ?????



What's the temperature?


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 2, 2011)

_


ithehappy said:



			What's the temperature?
		
Click to expand...


_

goes to around 48C


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 2, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> goes to around 48C


Perfectly fine on an average ambient of 30°C.


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 2, 2011)

but i dont know the reason why Galaxy S2 heats this much ?


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2011)

debsuvra said:


> What about the white version of Samsung Galaxy S II, is it available in India?


Not at the moment afaik.



dharmil007 said:


> but i dont know the reason why Galaxy S2 heats this much ?


Mine works fine. Only heats up a little bit when I charge and use WCDMA Data at the same time.

My normal usage: Wifi ON, GPS Off, Network = GSM with Data off. No heating.


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Mine works fine. Only heats up a little bit when I charge and use WCDMA Data at the same time.
> 
> My normal usage: Wifi ON, GPS Off, Network = GSM with Data off. No heating.



Same here.

When i charge & use GPRS then it heats up, but while charging it really gets hot.
& sometimes during long calls.

otherwise its normal


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 2, 2011)

am getting a white one on 4thnov


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 4, 2011)

i M thinking of buying this a 3500mAh battery for my S2.

What do u people think should i buy it ???

Will it be anyProblem for the fone ???


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 4, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> i M thinking of buying this a 3500mAh battery for my S2.
> 
> What do u people think should i buy it ???
> 
> Will it be anyProblem for the fone ???



I don't like them, maybe only me, still.
Instead you should try the official 2000 mAh ones released by Samsung.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 4, 2011)

^^Are they available locally?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know. Not available online, seen eBay, Flipkart...will call local store...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 6, 2011)

My galaxy s2 white 

*i.imgur.com/CMlAP.jpg

Cant wait to hack it


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 6, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> My galaxy s2 white
> 
> *i.imgur.com/CMlAP.jpg
> 
> Cant wait to hack it



Where did you buy it? And also what is the price?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome purchase mate!Congrats!!
What do you mean by hacking it BTW?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^
May be he meant unlocking, coz the package & contents looks different, so is the charger.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

^^Right you are!!Did not notice that.
The white thing looks amazing.
What is the colour of those two capacitive buttons?Blue?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys ... not sure of price...its a gift singapore



red dragon said:


> ^^Right you are!!Did not notice that.
> The white thing looks amazing.
> What is the colour of those two capacitive buttons?Blue?



which button?



sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^
> May be he meant unlocking, coz the package & contents looks different, so is the charger.



ya right...yet to root n tweak


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey @ all Galaxy s2 users
have u ppl tried & played SPIDERMAN : TOTAL MAYHEM hd in S2 ????
'coz when i m tryin to play it gives me a white screen, except for controls all the cahrecteres, background is white.


has anyone faced this eeror


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Thanks guys ... not sure of price...its a gift singapore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are only 2 capacitive buttons.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

red dragon said:


> There are only 2 capacitive buttons.



dude ? are u talking abt buttons on left and right of home button?...they are white in colour on backlit


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^^Right you are!!Did not notice that.
> The white thing looks amazing.
> What is the colour of those two capacitive buttons?Blue?



Yeah it never came to my mind, white on white capacitive buttons? 

Congrats Gopi


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> dude ? are u talking abt buttons on left and right of home button?...they are white in colour on backlit



Oh are those clearly visible in daylight?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Oh are those clearly visible in daylight?



donno dude..have to check in daylight ...but looks good enough in normal lighting inside and night.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Hey @ all Galaxy s2 users
> have u ppl tried & played SPIDERMAN : TOTAL MAYHEM hd in S2 ????
> 'coz when i m tryin to play it gives me a white screen, except for controls all the cahrecteres, background is white.
> 
> ...



Never installed that game, but I guess some data files are missing from your source if that is not bought from market


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

*www.t-mobile.co.uk/common/img/products/phones/samsung/galaxy-s-ii-white/galaxy_s_ii_white_SC_large_first.jpg

*www.eurodroid.com/pics2/galaxy_s_2_white-2.jpg

*technocide.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/GALAXY-S-II-white1.jpg


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

^^^
errr what are those for?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 7, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^^
> errr what are those for?



buildup...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

Mari tide la merisipothe kastam maa nalla S2 pakkana


----------



## ico (Nov 7, 2011)

I hope it doesn't start to look dirty quickly.


----------



## Omi (Nov 7, 2011)

ordered my black today, I am late to the party I guess 

Please suggest some good cases and scratch guard.
I will hate to use a case with this phone, It will destroy all the 'O' figure


----------



## image (Nov 7, 2011)

Omi, where did you order and at what price ?

Desperate to buy one.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 7, 2011)

Interesting read 

[REF] Secrets of the S-AMOLED+ revealed - black crush / battery compromise - xda-developers


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 8, 2011)

Omi said:


> Please suggest some good cases and scratch guard.
> I will hate to use a case with this phone, It will destroy all the 'O' figure


Case Mate Tough.
Search eBay.

Protective Screen,
Welcome to Scratchgard

or Amzer ones available widely on Flipkart or eBay.


----------



## Omi (Nov 8, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Case Mate Tough.
> Search eBay.
> 
> Protective Screen,
> ...



I was about to order the scratchgard for sgsII
but i had some doubts, does it cover the front screen fully?
has the proper holes for button and grill?

If yes I am ordering it today itself


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey i want to Sync all my sms from my S2 to PC.
is there any App to do this ???
'coz i know Kies doesnt sync SMS & store it to my PC.
KIES SUCKS BIG TIME.

previously i was using Nokia X2-01 & i have around 4000 SMS in that which i want to include in S2, is there any way to do this ????


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 8, 2011)

hey guys

is there a easy way to root s2 - 2.3.3 - baseband I9100DXKI1


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 8, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> Hey i want to Sync all my sms from my S2 to PC.
> is there any App to do this ???
> 'coz i know Kies doesnt sync SMS & store it to my PC.
> KIES SUCKS BIG TIME.
> ...


Try exporting them via Nokia pc suite and try importing the csv file to S2 via Kies, Didn't try it, just an Idea.

Regarding backing up SMS, try these apps 

backup sms - Search Android Apps on AppBrain



gopi_vbboy said:


> hey guys
> 
> is there a easy way to root s2 - 2.3.3 - baseband I9100DXKI1



[07.11.2011][CF-Root 5.0] KE*, KF*, KG*, KH1/3/4, KI2/3/4/8, KJ1/2/3 - su+bb+CWM4/5 - xda-developers


----------



## socrates (Nov 8, 2011)

Use MyPhoneExplorer FJ Software Development
App available for Android.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Does your phone make a small 'tick tick' sound when you open the camera app or switch from camera to video and vice versa?

Just a small question. If I flash one of the leaked firmwares by Samsung, will the custom-kernel-flash count go up?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Does your phone make a small 'tick tick' sound when you open the camera app or switch from camera to video and vice versa?
> 
> Just a small question. If I flash one of the leaked firmwares by Samsung, will the custom-kernel-flash count go up?



No sound in stock firmware.

Not sure of second question.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Does your phone make a small 'tick tick' sound when you open the camera app or switch from camera to video and vice versa?
> 
> Just a small question. If I flash one of the leaked firmwares by Samsung, will the custom-kernel-flash count go up?



1) yes even I noticed that faint tick noise. 

2) yes the counter does go up afaik, unless you are flashing official release from kies


----------



## Omi (Nov 10, 2011)

YELLOWW PATCH!
got my s2 today and freakin sad to find a yellow patch... which is clearly visible.
going to samsung tomorrow


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 10, 2011)

Omi said:


> I was about to order the scratchgard for sgsII
> but i had some doubts, does it cover the front screen fully?
> has the proper holes for button and grill?
> 
> If yes I am ordering it today itself


Yes, it has been cut very well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Omi said:


> YELLOWW PATCH!
> got my s2 today and freakin sad to find a yellow patch... which is clearly visible.
> going to samsung tomorrow



is this yellow patch issue in only few model of SII?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^

All S2's have some issue or the other with the display. Yellow patch, blue tinge, color banding issues, ghosting...... Only the magnitude of issue differs from phone to phone.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 11, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^^
> 
> All S2's have some issue or the other with the display. Yellow patch, blue tinge, color banding issues, ghosting...... Only the magnitude of issue differs from phone to phone.



100% correct.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 12, 2011)

I have been using the N900, so far and am completely more than satisfied with the Mini Computer Features it has, it gives you so much a experience of using a mini computer that you hardly miss your PC for e.g on a website if you wanna highlight, copy, paste a text it is so easy. I am sure lot of other Phones will also have it. But is it with the same ease and fluently that you can use this computer features in Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2011)

^ Yea, more or less right!
I am using mine as a download machine now....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 12, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I have been using the N900, so far and am completely more than satisfied with the Mini Computer Features it has, it gives you so much a experience of using a mini computer that you hardly miss your PC for e.g on a website if you wanna highlight, copy, paste a text it is so easy. I am sure lot of other Phones will also have it. But is it with the same ease and fluently that you can use this computer features in Samsung Galaxy S2.



Same here, I really don't find the need to switch on my desktop. 

Browsing - Check 
Downloads - Check 
Doc editing & creating small excel sheets - check
Torrents - check 
And much more. 

I did use my friends N900 briefly, all I can say is the weight of S II makes it a different ball game altogether.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Same here, I really don't find the need to switch on my desktop.
> 
> Browsing - Check
> Downloads - Check
> ...



So apart from the weight, would you say that N900 has more computer like features ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 12, 2011)

N900 is more customizable if you're into linux & stuff. But for others its useless. If you keep the extra linux customization part, then S II is infinitely better in every other part,  

Usability, 
Portability, 
Better display, 
More battery life, 
Much much thinner & lighter, 
Future proof


----------



## Omi (Nov 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^^
> 
> All S2's have some issue or the other with the display. Yellow patch, blue tinge, color banding issues, ghosting...... Only the magnitude of issue differs from phone to phone.



+1

I am facing blue tinge and yellowness
Further reading revealed that its the heat that damages the oled(cpu/battery heat fires them), if you observe the heating pattern of s2 when you charge and browse
you will notice it heats slightly up from lower left corner where the yellow patch is max. and the extreme right which is cool is not yellow at all.

But I feel this phone is too powerful and is not made for everyone as its potential gets wasted. 

I have copied 720p movies and the playback is seamless(tough sometimes the sync of sound goes missing)

The OTG cable just arrived today(200 bucks).
Will root tomorrow for enabling NTFS support.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,

One of my friends is planning to buy the Samsung Galaxy S2 but after reading these issues with the yellow patch and the Blue tinge being there in the display of all the SGS-2 phones. He is a little worried that, what even if his brand new phone has it? Are there any points that he can look out for, so that his phone does not have it ? For e.g Like Buying from a Samsung Authorised Gallery (Samsung's own showroom) will that help.

How can he avoid buying such a Handset.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2011)

Nope, basically every phone has it. So there is no guarantee that you can avoid it. I myself replaced 3 phones and yet all three have issues, two of them were directly replaced by Samsung, and one from the dealer. 

But it's like in many cases you can't notice the issue, only in some cases the problem is major and you can exchange it if you want to.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 13, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Nope, basically every phone has it. So there is no guarantee that you can avoid it. I myself replaced 3 phones and yet all three have issues, two of them were directly replaced by Samsung, and one from the dealer.
> 
> But it's like in many cases you can't notice the issue, only in some cases the problem is major and you can exchange it if you want to.



Ok, and how can one notice if this problem is there or not in the first place ? What is the test ? any particular angle or corner, that you twist or turn the phone when it is visible !


----------



## Omi (Nov 13, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Ok, and how can one notice if this problem is there or not in the first place ? What is the test ? any particular angle or corner, that you twist or turn the phone when it is visible !



It is visible when the ambient light is low and the phone is on low brightness.
open a white page and there you see the yellow patch.

It is almost certain to happen no matter what you do, or if your cell does not have it, it will get it .


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 13, 2011)

Omi said:


> It is visible when the ambient light is low and the phone is on low brightness.
> open a white page and there you see the yellow patch.
> 
> It is almost certain to happen no matter what you do, or if your cell does not have it, it will get it .



That sounds more like a Curse (Shraap)  Go...No matter what u do it !! U will get it...


----------



## Omi (Nov 13, 2011)

but I don't even have the slightest regret, the phone is amazing... pop the brightness a bit and it vanishes. Blue tinge is somewhat irritating, but blue tinge is problem is some cells.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 13, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Ok, and how can one notice if this problem is there or not in the first place ? What is the test ? any particular angle or corner, that you twist or turn the phone when it is visible !



Set Auto-brightness to off, reduce the brightness level to zero, If the yellow patch is significant, it should show up pretty much on any background, just look at the left side of screen.

Better still, do this in a dim lit room, with a white background, if you want to be sure 

Then the color banding can be observed on a grey background I guess.

Most of these issues won't show up in normal usage, suppose I see banding only when some dialog box pops up, the greyed out background clearly shows red and blue bands, sometimes they show up faintly on some backgrounds, that too only if you observe clearly.

Apart from that the phone is an absolute stunner, just that these little things can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 13, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Better still, do this in a dim lit room, with a white background, if you want to be sure



This White Background that you guys keep talking about, How can one bring up this white background on the screen !


----------



## ico (Nov 14, 2011)

No issues for me. Whether pink spot, yellow patch or blue tint.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 14, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> This White Background that you guys keep talking about, How can one bring up this white background on the screen !



Simple, create a 800x480 image in mspaint & send it to phone  
Or else try a blank page in browser. 

@ico 
Patience is the key, you might get lucky someday


----------



## Omi (Nov 14, 2011)

ico said:


> No issues for me. Whether pink spot, yellow patch or blue tint.



Just don't let it heat up much!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 14, 2011)

Omi said:


> Just don't let it heat up much!



The effect of heat is long term issue, it won't show up that soon.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 14, 2011)

ico said:


> No issues for me. Whether pink spot, yellow patch or blue tint.



+1. No issues here too. Best display I've ever seen. 

On the contrary I do see an orange patch on my iPad 2. Esp. when  I reduce the brightness & looks it against a blank webpage.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 14, 2011)

Yesterday I saw the Samsung Galaxy Note And What a gem of piece it is...Surfing the net, watching movies, using it, is such a divine experience... wow ! It is like a Makhann ! Hats off truly to Samsung for coming out with such products...world class...It is not for no reason that now the latest sales figures indicate biggest threat to the iPhone Reign is from Samsung Galaxy's line of products which is already shaking iPhone's Throne on Supremacy !!

Good Job Samsung ! Good Job ! Kudos !


----------



## Gaurav (Nov 15, 2011)

socrates said:


> Use MyPhoneExplorer FJ Software Development
> App available for Android.



Cool man.. This is a great software. I used to use it everyday when I was having SE W810i. Always wanted that it be ported to use with android phones. 

I even posted a question over here for suggestion of an app that could synchronize an android phone with computer using bluetooth.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2011)

ICS source code is out. Custom ROM lovers can enjoy soon now...

Google finally releases Ice Cream Sandwich source code - GSMArena.com news


----------



## rishunny (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this thread and am considering to buy a new smartphone, (have been using a Nokia E72), I want to buy an android phone and I have zeroed down to Samsung Galaxy SII. But some issues about its battery life are trying to create hurdles in my decision, the display matter I guess can be resolved, so I would like you intelligent people to please suggest me on this. Also, you could suggest me some better models, I am an computer engineering student at the IIT. So, I am a hefty net user and also a music lover. Also, I apologise in advance if I have posted at the wrong thread.  Please help me out.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2011)

Why this phone after this long! While Nexus Prime is almost there...!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2011)

rishunny said:


> Hello, I am new to this thread and am considering to buy a new smartphone, (have been using a Nokia E72), I want to buy an android phone and I have zeroed down to Samsung Galaxy SII. But some issues about its battery life are trying to create hurdles in my decision, the display matter I guess can be resolved, so I would like you intelligent people to please suggest me on this. Also, you could suggest me some better models, I am an computer engineering student at the IIT. So, I am a hefty net user and also a music lover. Also, I apologise in advance if I have posted at the wrong thread.  Please help me out.



I have also heard about some battery issue and almost every SII has some display issues.But if we see its features and performance then its a gr8 phone for 26K,but if one is spending such a huge then obviously these type of thing matters.So if you don't have any budget problem then you can have a look at HTC Sensation XE,a great phone with great specs.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Why this phone after this long! While Nexus Prime is almost there...!



There is no indication that Galaxy Nexus performs better than the Galaxy S II. The benchmarks are not overwhelmingly positive in favour of Galaxy Nexus and most of times Galaxy S II wins in terms of CPU and GPU performances. The camera on Galaxy Nexus is a joke compared to Galaxy S II and the panorama feature is not going to save it. And most important of them all is that Galaxy S II is also going to get Android.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

debsuvra said:


> There is no indication that Galaxy Nexus performs better than the Galaxy S II. The benchmarks are not overwhelmingly positive in favour of Galaxy Nexus and most of times Galaxy S II wins in terms of CPU and GPU performances. The camera on Galaxy Nexus is a joke compared to Galaxy S II and the panorama feature is not going to save it. And most important of them all is that Galaxy S II is also going to get Android.


Well I don't know where you find that GS II outperforms Prime! Besides, buying a 7/8 months old phone makes no sense. And as Prime has a 5 mp camera that doesn't mean it is bad than GS II's 8 mp. 720P S-AMOLED Plus display is alone a big winner over GS II. NFC and blah blah are there too....


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well I don't know where you find that GS II outperforms Prime! Besides, buying a 7/8 months old phone makes no sense. And as Prime has a 5 mp camera that doesn't mean it is bad than GS II's 8 mp. 720P S-AMOLED Plus display is alone a big winner over GS II. NFC and blah blah are there too....



Well, one for quick example is in here Galaxy Nexus benchmarks show device to be near Galaxy S II

The initial benchmarks are based on Galaxy S II running builds of Gingerbread while Nexus runs ICS and that is not equivalent. Let ICS come to Galaxy S II and check the benchmarks again, it will definitely outperform Galaxy Nexus. Exynos is certainly more powerful than the TI OMAP chipset used on Nexus and Mali 400 easily outperforms the old PowerVR SGX540, which is a 4 year old relic and the same GPU that was used in the previous nexus phone.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 21, 2011)

Purchased the beast Galaxy S2, was using iPhone4 from quite sometime and was missing Android power, roms, kernels. First impression: its beauty. Hope to root soon.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys is Samsung Galaxy SII worth the price? Any reason why most of the people are choosing this model?


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Any reason why most of the people are choosing this model?


Because Samsung has the "halo" and the "mindshare" lately.

I must tell you that this phone is not perfect by any means. Poor SQ compared to my 4 year old mobile, awkward placement of the speaker and a bit too big?


----------



## Rahim (Nov 21, 2011)

^It drains the battery


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2011)

ico said:


> Because Samsung has the "halo" and the "mindshare" lately.
> 
> I must tell you that this phone is not perfect by any means. Poor SQ compared to my 4 year old mobile, awkward placement of the speaker and a bit too big?


By SQ I guess the Sound Quality and which is your old mobile referred to here? 


Rahim said:


> ^It drains the battery


Can live around this drawback.
Since this model is quite popular was wondering the reason for its huge demand.
Also how good is this for HD playback?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

• Not a single Samsung I've used had good audio. On GS there was at least better hardware given, but this Yamaha chip in GSII is utter crap.
• I don't give a damn about speaker placement as I forgot when the last time I switched mine to Ring profile. Let alone hearing music from it, I hate it badly actually.
• You can't blame its size. 4.27" is not small, so the device has to bigger. Beside, before purchasing you already know how big it is.
• Battery drain issue is related to Gingerbread, not the phone. Don't know if it will be sorted or not in ICS. This Android stuff still is blurry for me!
• Other than the above it's a great device. None taken on that and definitely a vfm.
And yes it does play HD files, by HD I mean 1080P, whatever you throw at it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

by now most of the TDF members have bought this fone....
what is the current price in market now(cheapest)


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> By SQ I guess the Sound Quality and which is your old mobile referred to here?
> 
> Can live around this drawback.
> Since this model is quite popular was wondering the reason for its huge demand.
> Also how good is this for HD playback?


Previous mobiles were SE K790 and Nokia 5800.

HD playback? This is the best phone for videos. Plays everything. 

Awkward placement of speakers is an issue. Sometimes I don't hear the phone ringing if it is kept on my bed.

Not really blaming the size. Didn't convey myself properly there. The egronomics. "It's only 8.5mm thick and soo light" sounds cool...but I'd have prefered if the phone had more thickness + weight. My friends/family don't handle it properly.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> by now most of the TDF members have bought this fone....
> what is the current price in market now(cheapest)



May be 27k to 28k


----------



## dreatica (Nov 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> by now most of the TDF members have bought this fone....
> what is the current price in market now(cheapest)



I bought it from 28.5k from local dealer including a capdase cover worth 800bucks.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> by now most of the TDF members have bought this fone....
> what is the current price in market now(cheapest)



26.3k from Sulekha.
But is it worth it. That's my question.


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> 26.3k from Sulekha.
> But is it worth it. That's my question.


Worth it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2011)

Currently out of budget for S2. Mulling about it.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 21, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> May be 27k to 28k


I think it's 25k.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 21, 2011)

sygeek said:


> I think it's 25k.



Can you give the details as to where it's available for 25k, if it's available.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 21, 2011)

ax3 said:


> bt mant ppl say "HTC IS Vs SG2" ... htc wins ... whot say ??? they confused me



HTC IS vs SGSII....
SII is dual core phone so I don't think it is good enough to compare both of these(though IS is a very good phone and I personally own it)
And also SGS II has some issues like almost every SII has some display problem like yellow screen etc.But yes if the SII don't have any hardware problem(or can say manufacturing defect) then I think it is very good for 26k.
But I have used both HTC and Samsung,and trust me HTC seems to me much better than Samsung(I may be sounding like an Fanboy but its true).


----------



## sygeek (Nov 21, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Can you give the details as to where it's available for 25k, if it's available.


Sulekha


----------



## red dragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^It drains the battery


All the droids do.



aroraanant said:


> .. trust me HTC seems to me much better than Samsung(I may be sounding like an Fanboy but its true).


Why so?
Is it because of the shiny metallic back cover?
I had htc hd2,desire(and the desire hd for less than a month)
All of them simply sucked.
Piss poor audio quality(even worse than GS2)
Very poor battery life.
I have started hating Samsung also(probably android more than Samsung)
This stupid o.s bug is just intolerable.
I have atleast 10 people in my office using GS2,but none of them use it as their primary phone because of such terrible battery life(trust me all those custom ROMs make things worse)

Unless they do something about this in ICS,I will probably shift to the fruity camp.
At least those guys know that they are making a phone which some people actually tend to use as a mobile phone without keeping an eye on the battery meter.

I can perfectly live with the yellow patch on the GS2 screen,but that battery life of 12hrs or so is simply unacceptable.

For me both Samsung and htc suck,the second one even more with their crappier battery and sound.
As a pure mobile phone I rate my old E5 and Bold2 much higher than the GS2.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 21, 2011)

red dragon said:


> All the droids do.
> 
> 
> Why so?
> ...


Desire HD made sense, but HTC HD2, seriously? I hope that you're talking about the stock ROM.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 21, 2011)

Nope,hd2,it runs GB perfectly!Obviously I am not talking about winmo6.5(Now,I think I loved it more than this Android thing)


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Sulekha



Its 26.5k now.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> All the droids do.
> 
> 
> Why so?
> ...


I have discussed these things before also but if you like to know more then I can tell u few things
The build quality of HTC is far better than samsung.(And every HTC don't have that shinny mental back   )
The performance of HTC also is very good.

Yes would agree with you that sound quality is not very good,but I think its decent not very bad either.And now HTC has come with Dr. Beats(or something like that,correct me if I m wrong) in their new range of handsets like Sensation XE which will surely bring some change
I know that Desire HD and old Desire had some issues with the battery back up but it is not same with the all the handsets.
I own Incredible S and its pretty good and my bro owns HTC Touch HD and its battery back up is also very good.
Yes the battery drains out very soon if we use wifi/mobile internet or when we play games but I think that is common with all brands but HTC is better in this than Samsung.
And as we all know that we have got the best UI in HTC i.e. HTC Sense UI.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

"Build quality" of all Android OEMs is same. No one is better and no one is worser. Placebo.

I keep my brightness to nil as anything more hurts my eyes indoors and calliberate my battery once a month. Back-up is good.

@aroraanant
"*as we all know* which is the best UI i.e. SenseUI" is like saying X is the best sex position. Let's avoid such posts as it is a matter of personal taste and opinion. I'd prefer vanilla Android over these pile of sh!t. yup, that's my opinion. Not being definitive on everyone else.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 22, 2011)

ico said:


> "Build quality" of all Android OEMs is same. No one is better and no one is worser. Placebo.
> 
> I keep my brightness to nil as anything more hurts my eyes indoors and calliberate my battery once a month. Back-up is good.


"Build quality" is not necessarily the same in all "low range/mid range" android devices.



ico said:


> @aroraanant
> "*as we all know* which is the best UI i.e. SenseUI" is like saying X is the best sex position. Let's avoid such posts as it is a matter of personal taste and opinion. I'd prefer vanilla Android over these pile of sh!t. yup, that's my opinion. Not being definitive on everyone else.


Yeah, Sense UI is just more user-friendly than others. But generally I think most of the people will prefer it over other UIs (excluding stock UI).


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

Build quality is pretty much the same for the Big 5 whether low-end, mid-end or high-end whilst Defy being a class apart.

Google up "X build quality sucks" or "X build quality rocks" - same results. Yer gonna find both happy and sad customers.



ax3 said:


> bt mant ppl say "HTC IS Vs SG2" ... htc wins ... whot say ??? they confused me


say whatever but say in English. 

Galaxy S2 anyday for me as I have the proper one.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I have discussed these things before also but if you like to know more then I can tell u few things
> The build quality of HTC is far better than samsung.(And every HTC don't have that shinny mental back   )
> The performance of HTC also is very good.
> 
> ...




1.I guess this is your first htc,is it not?
2.How did you come to the conclusion that build quality is far better than Samsung?
The infamous back covers of GS and GS2 looks cheap,but is extremely durable and scratchproof.
3.Any source regarding your claim about better battery life in htc droids?
4.Regarding Beats audio..just do not get me started.Think you should change your definition of decent sound quality.Sound quality of htc is as bad as Micromax and the alike.
5.The original touch hd which your brother has/had is probably one of the worst smartphone ever made.Win6.5 is never felt so bad.
Go read up some old reviews about it!!
6.Regarding sense u.i.-It is slightly less crappier than Touch wiz,and stock Android is far better than these two.
I hope you know it is a great battery hog too.


----------



## dreatica (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought this thread would help me learn a lot about SGS2, but this conversation going nowhere. Which is best or not, does it matter in SGSII thread where users already purchased it?

I am happy with SGSII, lets get back to topic, rom, apps features bugs everything related to SGSII and *not which one is better*.


----------



## maverick786us (Nov 22, 2011)

When is its ICS upgrade coming?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2011)

That's the biggest question. I think we should get it by Jan, 12.
I don't believe Samsung anyway.


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> • Battery drain issue is related to Gingerbread, not the phone. Don't know if it will be sorted or not in ICS. This Android stuff still is blurry for me!





red dragon said:


> All the droids do.
> 
> 
> Why so?
> ...




i Dont think that the battery life in ICS is improved.
it still sucks & google has done nothing about it.
Source


----------



## sukant (Nov 22, 2011)

, its so borign to keep charging the phone for long intervals man .


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> All the droids do.
> 
> 
> Why so?
> ...



Have you tried battery callibration app...seems to work for me...battery drain rate reduced now for me...

*market.android.com/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> 1.I guess this is your first htc,is it not?
> 2.How did you come to the conclusion that build quality is far better than Samsung?
> The infamous back covers of GS and GS2 looks cheap,but is extremely durable and scratchproof.
> 3.Any source regarding your claim about better battery life in htc droids?
> ...



1.No this is not my first HTC
2. I have got my hands on many htc and samsung devices and from that I concluded it.
3.Claim?? I own Incredible S and have used many other handsets also.
4. I told you that I agree that its sound quality is not very good.Its kind of ok-ok.Yes it needs some improvement for sure.
5.Rather then reading a review about Touch HD I can myself write a review about it,I really found it to be a good(in context to old window phones),may be I m saying so because I got it a very-very less price(really a killer deal) and for that price it is very good.
6. Android itself is big battery hog so now lets not talk about the UI

Now I hope we should end this debate coz if we will continue on this then it is never gonna end


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'Ve just bought a USB OTG cable for my S2.

i plugged pendrive, 2/4 GB works fine.

but when i try to connect 16GB, it shows "HIGH POWER DEVICE CONNECTED."
& doesnt read the contents. {FAT32 format}
Does anyone have problems like this ??
Can anyone plug in 16/32GB pendrives pls reply ????



gopi_vbboy said:


> Have you tried battery callibration app...seems to work for me...battery drain rate reduced now for me...
> 
> *market.android.com/details?id=com.nema.batterycalibration



There's one more app
Juice Defender


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

> > All the droids do.
> >
> >
> > Why so?
> ...


GS2 does not need battery calibration.
I am getting decent battery compared to others(more than 6 hours on screen time)
But I expected more.
I was using juice defender for last 2-3 months...not anymore.
No significant difference.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> i Dont think that the battery life in ICS is improved.
> it still sucks & google has done nothing about it.
> Source



Bye bye Android for me then!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon which mobile do you have?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 22, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Bye bye Android for me then!



Considering the huge screen and the large number of pixels, and not to mention a more lighter screen compared to darker colours in gingerbread, I think, the overall battery efficiency might have actually improved!!! 

Let's wait and see. But considering that GS2 also has amoled which will consume more battery when displaying lighter colors, it may well prove insignificant, unless you change your theme?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> red dragon which mobile do you have?



Galaxy S2.On jkay`s simple and clean ROM V2,Speedmod kernel.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2011)

I was thinking about buying this one but was contemplating if it's worth 26k?
What are the features that's making people shell out so much bucks?
Kuch to Hoga?
Should I invest more money and get this piece?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 23, 2011)

It is blazing fast
Absolutely no lag,no stutter.
The screen is just great for watching video.The yellow tint issue was never a dealbreaker for me.
Camera is decent enough for a mobile phone.
Battery is better than htc dual core.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok guys finally placed an order for SGSII. Thanks to some of your suggestions here.
What are the accessories you all think that I should invest in? Leather case,shell case,additional scratch guard. 

Applications that needs to be installed?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 24, 2011)

Get a cheap back cover from flipkart and a good screenguard if you can find one.
One thing I would love to have is the original 2000mA Samsung battery(can not find it anywhere locally)
Root your phone and install Titanium back up pro first.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 24, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Get a cheap back cover from flipkart and a good screenguard if you can find one.
> One thing I would love to have is the original 2000mA Samsung battery(can not find it anywhere locally)
> Root your phone and install Titanium back up pro first.



Would appreciate if you can provide the links from flipkart. Is the back cover really required. Also any suggestions on the screenguard. I noticed one of my collegues has lot of finger prints on his SGSII the phone is not looking that great. Not sure what he would have done. The phone looks great in mobile store though. 

What is Titanium Pro?


----------



## dreatica (Nov 24, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Ok guys finally placed an order for SGSII. Thanks to some of your suggestions here.
> What are the accessories you all think that I should invest in? Leather case,shell case,additional scratch guard.
> 
> Applications that needs to be installed?



Leather case will come with SGS2. If you dont like it, buy Capdase or Amzer case. I am not using with screenguard, but that depends on your usage. You can get Amzer screenguard for as low as 120bucks which is great in quality. Check out flipkart for Galaxy S2 accessories. 

Apps; Plenty of list and I am too lazy for this.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm worried about the yellow tint which seems to be an issue with most of the pieces. 
Hope mine doesn't come with that issue.
Also I'm shipping to office address and just like how I shipped my M1 last week looks like the shipping date is over the weekend. 

Guys does this have an FM radio. Also how is the audio quality?
When I checked in the Mobile store the audio wasn't that great. Hope there are some applciations out there which will enhance the audio.


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 25, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Its 26.5k now.




Be aware ! At Sulekha it is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100G and not GT-I9100
Comparison here:
Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 vs. GT-I9100G Ultimate Comparison Guide. All You Need to Know! | 10Division.com


----------



## red dragon (Nov 25, 2011)

Audio quality is just about average.
The yellow tint is never a dealbreaker.
Now as you have bought it,no point wastimg time thinking.

Yes there are enhancements available.
I am using Audioboost for now.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 25, 2011)

pramod_kk said:


> Be aware ! At Sulekha it is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100G and not GT-I9100
> Comparison here:
> Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 vs. GT-I9100G Ultimate Comparison Guide. All You Need to Know! | 10Division.com



Wow!! Really, really surprising. Thanks for giving a heads-up ..
Guess, I'll just wait for Galaxy Nexus , then , instead of going to GT-19100G..

Anyway to know quickly, other than in the box?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 25, 2011)

pramod_kk said:


> Be aware ! At Sulekha it is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100G and not GT-I9100
> Comparison here:
> Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 vs. GT-I9100G Ultimate Comparison Guide. All You Need to Know! | 10Division.com


I don't see Sulekha mentioning this anywhere except a comment. So, I can't assure anyone if this is true or not.

Anyhow the price has been increased back, so it's better to buy it from any another (more reputed) site instead (with near-about price).


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 25, 2011)

Ngpay is selling at a better price.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 25, 2011)

pramod_kk said:


> Be aware ! At Sulekha it is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100G and not GT-I9100
> Comparison here:
> Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 vs. GT-I9100G Ultimate Comparison Guide. All You Need to Know! | 10Division.com





sygeek said:


> I don't see Sulekha mentioning this anywhere except a comment. So, I can't assure anyone if this is true or not.
> 
> Anyhow the price has been increased back, so it's better to buy it from any another (more reputed) site instead (with near-about price).




Guys you have scared me to hell. Now I'm worried. 


Just to save 1k I may have landed in soup.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys you have scared me to hell. Now I'm worried.
> 
> 
> Just to save 1k I may have landed in soup.


Buy it from flipkart.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Buy it from flipkart.



I guess this suggestion is for others. Definitely not for me as I have already bought it. 
What are the problems with the G version? Does it have any major issues especially if we are not rooting.

I think should have stuck to my original decision of buying Sony Neo.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I guess this suggestion is for others. Definitely not for me as I have already bought it.
> What are the problems with the G version? Does it have any major issues especially if we are not rooting.
> 
> I think should have stuck to my original decision of buying Sony Neo.


In general no problems at all, at least that you'll be encountering. I don't think you need to worry. 

It doesn't have any cons that will matter to you. But it does have better battery life.

Did you buy from Sulekha?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

sygeek said:


> In general no problems at all, at least that you'll be encountering. I don't think you need to worry.
> 
> It doesn't have any cons that will matter to you. But it does have better battery life.
> 
> Did you buy from Sulekha?



Yes I did.
Thanks bro. This is actually a gift it would be bad if the person I'm gifting to has to face any issues. I spent more money to get a good product.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Is the item shipped?If not,give them a call and cancel the order.
By the way I could not find any i9100G in sulekha.
Talk to them over phone asap.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

red dragon said:


> Is the item shipped?If not,give them a call and cancel the order.
> By the way I could not find any i9100G in sulekha.
> Talk to them over phone asap.



If it's not the G one then why should I cancel?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Then you dont.
A TE member got the I9100 another I9100G both from sulekha.


----------



## dharmil007 (Nov 26, 2011)

_


red dragon said:



			Galaxy S2.On jkay`s simple and clean ROM V2,Speedmod kernel.
		
Click to expand...


_

Hey how is the ROM & KERNEL ???
'coz i installed siyah kernel & my battery life is worst.
i m looking for a rom & kernel that will increase my battery life & give an overhaul to my UI &  add few new features.

is it possible to install another kernel over this siyah kernel ???


----------



## sygeek (Nov 26, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> If it's not the G one then why should I cancel?


lol bro, check your phone's version.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> _
> 
> _
> 
> ...



It was ok.I am back on checkrom hd with siyah 2.2 again.
No problem with siyah for now.
Yes you can install another kernel over it.
Clear cache in CWM as usual.
I am not into themes;so can not help with that.
How is the gingermod ROM?
Is it AOSP?I could not understand from the xda thread.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

sygeek said:


> lol bro, check your phone's version.



Bro you were the first one to kind of console me saying it wouldn't matter that much and now you say that I need to check the version after the product arrives then I can't return it back right.

You also mentioned that in Sulekha there was a comment can you give the details.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Why don't you just give them a call.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ They said they don't work on Saturday and Sunday.

Is the other model so bad that I should cancel.

Do you want me to call and cancel the product.


----------



## ico (Nov 26, 2011)

It isn't bad at all - at most ~10% slower in synthetic benchmarks. Real world performance is going to be the same. Much of a non-issue imho.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

ico and other as mentioned earlier this will be primarily used for Audio, playing video and taking photos so as long as these things are not effected I don't mind.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Plus the battery lasts longer in it.
Only problem is it does not have much Dev support at xda.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 26, 2011)

For normal users this G model should be fine right? If someone is not doing rooting etc this shouldnt be a concern right?


----------



## sygeek (Nov 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> For normal users this G model should be fine right? If someone is not doing rooting etc this shouldnt be a concern right?


Yes, it'll run fine. I don't even think that rooting will be a problem.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> ico and other as mentioned earlier this will be primarily used for *Audio, playing video and taking photos* so as long as these things are not effected I don't mind.


These are not affected at all.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 27, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has tried this extended battery for the SGS-2 !!

Genuine Samsung Extended Battery Kit for Galaxy S2 - 2000mAh - EB-K1A2EBEGSTD - YouTube


----------



## red dragon (Nov 27, 2011)

It is not available in India.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 27, 2011)

red dragon said:


> It is not available in India.



Yes, Even I checked with Samsung Customer Service guys, It is not available in India, Sad though!!


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 27, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Yes, it'll run fine. I don't even think that rooting will be a problem.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed bro. Don't know which model I will receive finally.


----------



## Kvishal (Nov 27, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Set Auto-brightness to off, reduce the brightness level to zero, If the yellow patch is significant, it should show up pretty much on any background, just look at the left side of screen.
> 
> Better still, do this in a dim lit room, with a white background, if you want to be sure



I wanna do this test, how do I bring a white background up, where will I find a white background ??


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I wanna do this test, how do I bring a white background up, where will I find a white background ??



One v.quick way to get near white, could be in the browser itself? Of course, if you have apps, [say widgetsoid, which has an option for flashlight, which turns the screen white].


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 28, 2011)

i think all android mobiles have flashlight option. just use flashlight from widget to turn your screen white.


----------



## augustya (Nov 28, 2011)

Should this make some of the Samsung Galaxy S2 owners "PROUD" !! 

Samsung Galaxy S II (The Next Big Thing) Commercial - YouTube


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

pramod_kk said:


> Be aware ! At Sulekha it is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100G and not GT-I9100
> Comparison here:
> Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 vs. GT-I9100G Ultimate Comparison Guide. All You Need to Know! | 10Division.com



Bhaiyaa pehle bol dete to acha hota.


----------



## augustya (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me, the shooting game shown in this promo video of Samsung Galaxy S2 which game is it ? it is in the video ?

It is just at the end of video, when the video reaches 3.18 

[Galaxy S2] Offical Live Demo-MEDIA - YouTube


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2011)

@augustya that ad was quit innovative/funny and poor apple guys waiting in line


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

kya sujoy bahut din ke baad. Kaisa hai tu?


----------



## dreatica (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I'm keeping my fingers crossed bro. Don't know which model I will receive finally.



Few of my friends purchased from sulekha, and it was G model.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

One final time, guys do you think the G Model has too many or too major differences to reconsider trying returning it back? 

Day by day I'm getting worried about this G model. Rather than the excitement it looks like some suspense waiting to get unveiled.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> One final time, guys do you think the G Model has too many or too major differences to reconsider trying returning it back?
> 
> Day by day I'm getting worried about this G model. Rather than the excitement it looks like some suspense waiting to get unveiled.


If you will mod your phone (which you should, since you're getting an Android phone), you should try to return it. If you're not bothered about modding, G won't make much of a difference.

Personally, I would not get the G, and if it's only G that's available, I'd wait for another phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 28, 2011)

kalpik said:


> If you will mod your phone (which you should, since you're getting an Android phone), you should try to return it. If you're not bothered about modding, G won't make much of a difference.
> 
> Personally, I would not get the G, and if it's only G that's available, I'd wait for another phone.


I have no idea what modding is so I guess this should not make a difference.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 28, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> I have no idea what modding is so I guess this should not make a difference.



Hey ajay...do you have the phone or waiting for its arrival...since its gift for family ppl...i think it wont make any difference...dont worry...


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hey ajay...do you have the phone or waiting for its arrival...since its gift for family ppl...i think it wont make any difference...dont worry...



Still waiting for arrival. 
Yes it's a gift for one of the family members but it's mentioned in the comparison chart that it doesn't play 3D content that well. 
Where are you from Gopi?

Got hold of it finally.

Guys can someone suggest me what kind of protection accessories I need to buy for this?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

A Case Mate case and a good protective screen, from scratchgard.in or SGP ones in eBay.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> A Case Mate case and a good protective screen, from scratchgard.in or SGP ones in eBay.



Since SGS2 comes with Gorilla glass I thought the Screen guard is not required.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Since SGS2 comes with Gorilla glass I thought the Screen guard is not required.


No, better add a screen guard. Kyunki ye India hai aur yahan khudayi + dhool har jageh udti hai.

Sand/Quartz which fall above Gorilla Glass on the Mohs scale can scratch it. You'll be surprised, one small sand particle can scratch Gorilla glass. Tried and tested.

Metals fall below on the Mohs Scale. So, they won't scratch.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> A Case Mate case and a good protective screen, from scratchgard.in or SGP ones in eBay.





ico said:


> No, better add a screen guard. Kyunki ye India hai aur yahan khudayi + dhool har jageh udti hai.
> 
> Sand/Quartz which fall above Gorilla Glass on the Mohs scale can scratch it. You'll be surprised, one small sand particle can scratch Gorilla glass. Tried and tested.
> 
> Metals fall below on the Mohs Scale. So, they won't scratch.



Since you both have been using this device for quite sometime please let me know from where you got your protection accessories?


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

I only got a random screen guard from a local shop. Nothing else. Had ordered the one available on Flipkart. Applied it. Didn't like it. Removed it. Went to the local shop. Turns out he had the same one. Bad luck.

Cover for me is the one which came with the box. I don't really baby sit my phone.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

ico said:


> I don't really baby sit my phone.


What was this? Didn't get you!


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> What was this? Didn't get you!


I don't handle it with much care.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 29, 2011)

Guys please suggest any good app to play music on my SGS2


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Since you have been using this device for quite sometime please let me know from where you got your protection accessories?


Tough case of Case Mate purchased from eBay. Seller was navkar_collection.
Protective Screen from www.Scratchgard.in.


ajayritik said:


> Guys please suggest any good app to play music on my SGS2


• PowerAMP music player.
• Rockbox.


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 29, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Still waiting for arrival.
> Yes it's a gift for one of the family members but it's mentioned in the comparison chart that it doesn't play 3D content that well.
> Where are you from Gopi?
> 
> ...





Hey ajay! Which model did u received finally?


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2011)

red dragon said:


> I am using Audioboost for now.


What is audio boost? how to enable it?



pramod_kk said:


> Hey ajay! Which model did u received finally?



Samsung Galaxy SII I9100G


----------



## pramod_kk (Nov 30, 2011)

How to watch bsnl live tv on Galaxy S II ?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> What is audio boost? how to enable it?
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy SII I9100G



It is in android market.Type audioboost sgs2


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

pramod_kk said:


> How to watch bsnl live tv on Galaxy S II ?



I somehow managed to download it last month from the market, it is not available anymore there and I didnot have a back up.
It was mimobi tv or something like that.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 30, 2011)

It's finally happening 
Rockbox for Android 
Rasher's Rockbox related stuff - daily builds of Rockbox for Android


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

It was there a month ago, nothing new.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2011)

Any other live tv softwares available?



sriharsha_madineni said:


> It's finally happening
> Rockbox for Android
> Rasher's Rockbox related stuff - daily builds of Rockbox for Android



What is this used for?


----------



## red dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Music player...lots of eq.
Dearch apalya tv in the market.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Nov 30, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> What is this used for?


Rockbox - Free Music Player Firmware
Rockbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 1, 2011)

Sam said:


> i think all android mobiles have flashlight option. just use flashlight from widget to turn your screen white.



Ok, the other day I did this test on the SGS-2. I Installed this Flashlight APP called "Flashlight Infopic"

*market.android.com/search?q=Flashlight+infopic&so=1&c=apps

which uses the screen of the phone to produce a bright white light. I lowered, almost zeroed the Display from the settings in the phone and tried to observe if the screen produces any Green Light or a a Grey Band as mentioned by some people here. But I did not see any Green Light or a Grey Band appearing on the display of the phone.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like my last post here went un-noticed...


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2011)

Guys any idea if we can watch 3 D content on SGS2? How good is it?


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 2, 2011)

hey guyz any !dea if we can get Lock animation like Nexus S on SGS2 ?????


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 2, 2011)

dharmil007 said:


> hey guyz any !dea if we can get Lock animation like Nexus S on SGS2 ?????



What's that feature you are talking about?


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 2, 2011)

in Nexus S, When we press teh lock key, we see a animation {an animation of an OlD CRT tv closing}.
Can we implement that in our SGS2 ???


----------



## red dragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Of course you can,are you rooted?
You need root for it.
Search CRT ON-OFF effect for GS2 in xda.


----------



## pramod_kk (Dec 3, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> A Case Mate case and a good protective screen, from scratchgard.in or SGP ones in eBay.



I got "Fonokase screen guard for SGS 2" for Rs 180 from flipkart which is very good.

Edit:Now Flipkart has increased its price to Rs.279 !

Please suggest me a leather case with belt clip for SGS 2 which I can buy from an online store.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 3, 2011)

_


red dragon said:



			Of course you can,are you rooted?
You need root for it.
Search CRT ON-OFF effect for GS2 in xda.
		
Click to expand...


_

Yes my phone is rooted.
Thanx buddy will search right away


----------



## red dragon (Dec 3, 2011)

There you go,
[MOD] XWKK5 & XWKJ3 & XXKI4 Green Icons, Battery Circle and CRT Effect - xda-developers
Make sure you have CWM recovery..and take a back up..choose the appropriate framework/firmware.
You can install the Jkay Deluxe also,it has all sorts of twaeks.


----------



## ico (Dec 3, 2011)

any idea where I can get this SGS2 microUSB jig from? Thinking of flashing and then might need to set the custom kernel count to zero for taking it to service.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 3, 2011)

ico said:


> any idea where I can get this SGS2 microUSB jig from? Thinking of flashing and then might need to set the custom kernel count to zero for taking it to service.


Dealextreme.com


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2011)

ico said:


> any idea where I can get this SGS2 microUSB jig from? Thinking of flashing and then might need to set the custom kernel count to zero for taking it to service.



What is this thing?


----------



## vgr (Dec 4, 2011)

hey when i try to update my phone software
setting > about phone > software, the update ends up saying " connection failed " after a little connecting screen!
That apart, the 3G seems to have a mind of it's own and doesn't connect most of the time. I have to reboot my phone to make it work.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 20, 2011)

vgr said:


> hey when i try to update my phone software
> setting > about phone > software, the update ends up saying " connection failed " after a little connecting screen!
> That apart, the 3G seems to have a mind of it's own and doesn't connect most of the time. I have to reboot my phone to make it work.



You expect OTA update?
Lol.
Teach Samsung how to release a Kies upgrade first that we don't have to use some EU ROM, how nonsense of Sammy.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys I hardly see anyone of late updating this thread. Have you all got bored of your SGS2 or have replaced with a new phone? Nokia Lumia maybe?


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 21, 2011)

On October I purchased Galaxy S2 for 28300 INR with a headset as free gift. Last weekend when I checked the prices, instead of declining it went up to 30K. 

WTF? Is there so much demand for this device that the dealers are selling it in BLACK?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys does anyone know of any app which will give the %ge charge left in the battery?


----------



## red dragon (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you rooted?
If yes, options are plenty, if not battery widget, circle battery.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> On October I purchased Galaxy S2 for 28300 INR with a headset as free gift. Last weekend when I checked the prices, instead of declining it went up to 30K.
> 
> WTF? Is there so much demand for this device that the dealers are selling it in BLACK?



The reason is that Samsung is pushing the shitty Galaxy R phone to Indian consumers for the same price as Galaxy S2, and they have flooded the market with it. Hence S2 is low in supply and you have to pay more to get the better phone.


----------



## maverick786us (Dec 22, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> The reason is that Samsung is pushing the shitty Galaxy R phone to Indian consumers for the same price as Galaxy S2, and they have flooded the market with it. Hence S2 is low in supply and you have to pay more to get the better phone.



Same price? I think Galaxy R is 20K which is almost 8K less than S2 that i purchased 2 months back


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2011)

maverick786us said:


> Same price? I think Galaxy R is 20K which is almost 8K less than S2 that i purchased 2 months back



Yes you are correct, just checked the price and its around 21k. but back in September when I wanted to buy S2, every shop had Galaxy R and was selling it for 27k (checked the online price that time , it was similar). 

Good thing that idiotic price didn't continue for long.


----------



## debsuvra (Dec 23, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Dealextreme.com



Do they deliver properly in India?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, I'm their regular customer


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

guys comment on this comparison

Mobile Grudge Match - Samsung Galaxy S II vs Motorola RAZR XT910

do u think that Moto is the winner?


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have just bought a  Brand New Samsung Galaxy S2  yesterday and I have got a little worried with a thing in my new phone. After hearing stories here, about people having a Yellow, Green, Blue Tinge on their SGS-2 I was kind of paranoid about not having it on my device. But I noticed something yesterday.

When you get a call, you accept it, put it on a speaker phone and press the home button there is a Green Light Bar that appears on top of the screen and it stays there till your phone is not ended. I was just trying to know, does everyone here get the same thing or am I the only exception who is getting it. I have attached the screenshots like in Photo-1 & 2 it is clearly visible and in Photo-3 when the call has ended it becomes normal again.

Can someone of you check if you guys are also getting this in your SGS-2 ?

Thanks


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just bought a  Brand New Samsung Galaxy S2  yesterday and I have got a little worried with a thing in my new phone. After hearing stories here, about people having a Yellow, Green, Blue Tinge on their SGS-2 I was kind of paranoid about not having it on my device. But I noticed something yesterday.
> 
> ...


That's with everyone. It is normal. lol.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 23, 2011)

ico said:


> That's with everyone. It is normal. lol.



But what does it mean ? why does it go Green ?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> But what does it mean ? why does it go Green ?


To denote that call is in progress, when you are in other app during call you know that call is connected or disconnected.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Dec 23, 2011)

guyz i m sorry if i m not supposed to ask here.....but still yaar im confused b/w SGS2 n Moto Razr droid, i even saw SG note, but its huge....n moreover...if anyone could update me latest price of sgs2 ? on ebay it retails for Rs. 28,290..so is advisable to get it or will you suggest me to wait, as Nexus is due fro launch, so can i expect any price lsash after launch of Nexus Prime ?


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 23, 2011)

Guys,

Correct me if I am wrong I was always amazed by the stories people would say about the iPhone and  how truly amazing it was, with the kind of APPS it had and the kind of user experience it gives the only reason I did not buy one was coz the 4S had nothng great to offer and the screen size of 3.5 inch was too short for me and that was the only and only reason why it did not buy it and I went ahead and bought the SGS-2. Just to give u guys an example I also sometimes get my hand on my brother's  iPhone and hence can say this  I am yet to come across some quality games in the Market. Just look at the games Apple has to offer, those are absolutely brilliant games tell me one name or tell me some games which can match the quality.of Soccer Fifa 12, Infinity Blade, Real Racing GTI. There are none.Apple to My mind still offers some world class quality and great customer satisfaction. I wish iPhone had come out with a minimum of 4+ screen size I would have never bought a SGS-2 !!


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Guys,
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong I was always amazed by the stories people would say about the iPhoneand  how truly amazing it was, with the kind of APPS it had and the kind of user experience it gives the only reason I did not buy one was coz the 4S had nothng great to offer and the screen size of 3.5 inch was too short for me and that was the only and only reason why it did not buy it and I went ahead and bought the SGS-2. Just to give u guys an example I also sometimes get my hand on my brother's  iPhone and hence can say this  I am yet to come across some quality games in the Market. Just look at the games Apple has to offer, those are absolutely brilliant games tell me one name or tell me some games which can match the quality.of Soccer Gifa 12, Infinity Blade, Real Racing GTI. There are none.Apple to My mind still offers some world class quality and great customer satisfaction. I wish iPhone had come out with a minimum of 4+ screen size I would have never bought a SGS-2 !!


thx 4 the info bro.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 23, 2011)

ico said:


> thx 4 the info bro.



You are welcome.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anybody here tried to root their SGS-2? There is this APP that I desperately need to have and I cannot get it unless I root it. So am thinking what do I do? is it safe besides that it voids the warranty on it.


----------



## vgr (Dec 26, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Guys does anyone know of any app which will give the %ge charge left in the battery?



battery defender


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 27, 2011)

I am getting bored of this phone Man !! Someone please tell me one good thing that I can do with this phone, you can't download most of the quality games from the market because you are in India same goes for some good APPS though they are available in Market you can't download it because you are in India eeks !! I feel I am trapped, I am cheated. This kind of Android sucks man!!


----------



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I am getting bored of this phone Man !! Someone please tell me one good thing that I can do with this phone, you can't download most of the quality games from the market because you are in India same goes for some good APPS though they are available in Market you can't download it because you are in India eeks !! I feel I am trapped, I am cheated. This kind of Android sucks man!!


Sell your SGS2, and get an iPhone 4S.


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 27, 2011)

kalpik said:


> Sell your SGS2, and get an iPhone 4S.



I wud have so much, so much done that...but screen size is a problem for me 3.5 Inch is way too short for me. But the quality of APPS in android is horrible, it is hardly any match to the APPS available on the Apple APP store!!


----------



## dreatica (Dec 27, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I wud have so much, so much done that...but screen size is a problem for me 3.5 Inch is way too short for me. But the quality of APPS in android is horrible, it is hardly any match to the APPS available on the Apple APP store!!



Buy a iPod touch 4G 8gb/32gb for quality of games, and enjoy best of both worlds. 

The best combo cost (SGS2+iPod touch 4G 32gb) 28k+16k=*44k*
IPhone4s: *45k*


----------



## Kvishal (Dec 27, 2011)

dreatica said:


> Buy a iPod touch 4G 8gb/32gb for quality of games, and enjoy best of both worlds.
> 
> The best combo cost (SGS2+iPod touch 4G 32gb) 28k+16k=*44k*
> IPhone4s: *45k*



Come the iPhone 5 and I am gonna be the first person to jump on it. Just hate this thing.It bloody doesnt allow me to download a APP which is there in the Market but I cant have it. What a shame Android u suck big time


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 27, 2011)

ico said:


> any idea where I can get this SGS2 microUSB jig from? Thinking of flashing and then might need to set the custom kernel count to zero for taking it to service.



Try eBay, received my jig today and tried it on my phone. Works like a charm, didn't had to downgrade bootloader.



debsuvra said:


> Do they deliver properly in India?


Ofcourse DE delivers stuff free of cost to India, but the delivery time depends on where you live, I usually get stuff within 10-12 days of shipping(to South India), but people living up north have different stories, some even waited for a month or two.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 28, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> I am getting bored of this phone Man !! Someone please tell me one good thing that I can do with this phone, you can't download most of the quality games from the market because you are in India same goes for some good APPS though they are available in Market you can't download it because you are in India eeks !! I feel I am trapped, I am cheated. This kind of Android sucks man!!





Kvishal said:


> I wud have so much, so much done that...but screen size is a problem for me 3.5 Inch is way too short for me. But the quality of APPS in android is horrible, it is hardly any match to the APPS available on the Apple APP store!!





Kvishal said:


> Come the iPhone 5 and I am gonna be the first person to jump on it. Just hate this thing.It bloody doesnt allow me to download a APP which is there in the Market but I cant have it. What a shame Android u suck big time



Vishal it looks like as if someone put a gun on your head and asked you to buy a non apple product. You could maybe write a letter to apple to have a product launch which has a bigger screen than the current one. Looks like you are into android bashing.


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Come the iPhone 5 and I am gonna be the first person to jump on it. Just hate this thing.It bloody doesnt allow me to download a APP which is there in the Market but I cant have it. What a shame Android u suck big time


Troll?

Banned for a week.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 28, 2011)

ico said:


> Troll?
> 
> Banned for a week.


Thanks for doing what I was about to do myself


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Come the iPhone 5 and I am gonna be the first person to jump on it. Just hate this thing.It bloody doesnt allow me to download a APP which is there in the Market but I cant have it. What a shame Android u suck big time



Some operators block certain ports. Vodafone live which I have blocks ports. Thats why iPhones have a separate plan on most operators.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Kvishal said:


> Has anybody here tried to root their SGS-2? There is this APP that I desperately need to have and I cannot get it unless I root it. So am thinking what do I do? is it safe besides that it voids the warranty on it.



You do not even know how to root sgs2 and you are bored with it!!?
Go ahead buy the 4s,but let me warn you....if you are incapable of rooting android...you will screw up jailbreaking i.os for sure.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 29, 2011)

Suggest mods and admins be a little more lenient. Warn before banning please.

Kvishal may just be a frustrated user who may not know how to use his phone, or you may be right and he may be a troll, but the only way to know for sure is to warn him that he's "sounding like a troll" - innocent until proven guilty please, as it should be... 

Unbanned.


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 1, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ofcourse DE delivers stuff free of cost to India, but the delivery time depends on where you live, I usually get stuff within 10-12 days of shipping(to South India), but people living up north have different stories, some even waited for a month or two.



Perhaps you didn't check my location on my post. Anyway, I live in Pondicherry, so perhaps shipping won't be an issue.


----------



## dheerajpant (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello guys,
while browsing a site if I enlarge it and slidge the page from left to right, bottom to top or vice-versa. when the page reaches the end it stops with a bump and there is a blue shade for a second is this common or there is some problem??
And please share the apps you all are using and from where you download the themes and wallpapers(not the live wallpapers).

Thankx.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 2, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Suggest mods and admins be a little more lenient. Warn before banning please.
> 
> Kvishal may just be a frustrated user who may not know how to use his phone, or you may be right and he may be a troll, but the only way to know for sure is to warn him that he's "sounding like a troll" - innocent until proven guilty please, as it should be...
> 
> Unbanned.


Seems still some matured mods are present here!
Rare case in Digit!


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jan 2, 2012)

dheerajpant said:


> Hello guys,
> while browsing a site if I enlarge it and slidge the page from left to right, bottom to top or vice-versa. when the page reaches the end it stops with a bump and there is a blue shade for a second is this common or there is some problem??
> And please share the apps you all are using and from where you download the themes and wallpapers(not the live wallpapers).
> 
> Thankx.



Well I guess that blue shade is samsung replacement of bounce back effect in 2.3.6 so there is nothing to worry about and for nice collection of wallpapers you may check zedge wallpaper and ringtone app from market


----------



## Omi (Jan 3, 2012)

Raaabo said:


> Suggest mods and admins be a little more lenient. Warn before banning please.
> 
> Kvishal may just be a frustrated user who may not know how to use his phone, or you may be right and he may be a troll, but the only way to know for sure is to warn him that he's "sounding like a troll" - innocent until proven guilty please, as it should be...
> 
> Unbanned.


[OffTopic]
I don't think other mods did anything wrong, the troll was strong on that one.
there are some awesome games with good graphics offered by samsung itself in the Samsung app store, and any guy who has the brains to buy SGSII can browse there once before complaining, let alone leave pirated stuff etc.
[/OffTopic]

Anyways Did anyone try Deadspace? got a news its being offered free in the samsung app store


----------



## Raaabo (Jan 8, 2012)

All of the mods/admins on this forum do a great and thankless job, and almost all of the members are also here to celebrate what we all love and have in common - technology.

Some of you however, think because mods and admins warn you or ban you at times, that they're jerks or power hungry, when that isn't the case at all. 

Most users think it would be cool to be a mod / admin of a popular forum, most mods and admins want to go back to being regular users... because as a mod you just end up being damned if you do and damned if you don't.

The TDF mods are the most patient and mature you'll see around. They're pretty lenient too. In the last 3 years that's the first time I've found a flaw in what they've been doing, and I must add, that the guy looked like a troll to me as well. I only warned them because there was a remote possibility that a n00b was banned. 99% they were right, as Omi rightly points out.

Some people seem to like to rile people up, and start confrontations. I'm not against arguments, but when too many of them seem to appear as if they've been started on purpose, it bothers me.

Usually, my way of dealing with troublemakers, which those of you who have been here since the time I was active will testify to, usually means delete user, regardless of whether he has 3000 posts or 3, is a mod, admin or new guy.

However, since I've not been as active as I should be, I'll take the advice of the mods and admins in this case, and issue a general warning: Enjoy tech, and stop trying to get each other riled up like children... or else.

You know who you are.

Also, to ensure I'm being completely fair, I would request any user who has a complaint about a mod or admin to contact me at (robert.smith @ 9dot9.in), instead of posting rubbish and trying to start a flame war. If there is merit in your complaint, action will be taken, if not, I'll tell you why I think you're wrong.

Mods / Admins can also mail me when they are in doubt about something, or want to know what to do with a problematic user.  

My apologies for the interruption to the technology discussions to everyone else.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omi said:


> Anyways Did anyone try Deadspace? got a news its being offered free in the samsung app store



yes it is FREE.....whoa nice....!! 
superb graphics....!


----------



## ico (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally....Android 2.3.6 for Yindia. 

*i.imgur.com/RqKm7.jpg


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 19, 2012)

ico said:


> Finally....Android 2.3.6 for Yindia.


Sorry for being a noob but 2.3.6 means ICS and also what do you mean by Yindia?


----------



## ico (Jan 19, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Sorry for being a noob but 2.3.6 means ICS and also what do you mean by Yindia?


2.3.6 = Gingerbread.

4.0 = ICS.

Yindia = Yindia.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2012)

XWKL1 is out there since three weeks now


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> XWKL1 is out there since three weeks now



you here, and there at xda too with same id? If yes, you received the ph back from service center?


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> XWKL1 is out there since three weeks now


yea, but I installed Kies only three days back.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 20, 2012)

whats the difference bw 2.3.3 and 2.3.6?worth upgrading?

I have a bsnl sim on sgs2... mynetwork goes to no parking symbol(no signal) at some point of time in my office during day...but nw is there when i restart the phone...is it prob with gs2 or bsnl?


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> whats the difference bw 2.3.3 and 2.3.6?worth upgrading?
> 
> I have a bsnl sim on sgs2... mynetwork goes to no parking symbol(no signal) at some point of time in my office during day...but nw is there when i restart the phone...is it prob with gs2 or bsnl?



Yes worth it from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6, if someone using 2.3.5 thn IMO its not worth it, but quite difference from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6 which includes bug fixes, better battery etc.

Regarding the network problem, I suggest you to update to 2.3.6 version, as it comes with KL1 modem which is reported as best for network. Give it a try and report here.



ico said:


> yea, but I installed Kies only three days back.



why do you even installed kies?  the crap software of Samsung!


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

dreatica said:


> why do you even installed kies?  the crap software of Samsung!


Not much into ROMs and stuff. So, pardon my ignorance.


----------



## dreatica (Jan 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Not much into ROMs and stuff. So, pardon my ignorance.



You can update the official rom via odin, even if you are not into roms and stuff. Atleast none of the bloatwares will be installed via kies


----------



## ico (Jan 20, 2012)

dreatica said:


> You can update the official rom via odin, even if you are not into roms and stuff. Atleast none of the bloatwares will be installed via kies


yea. I know about Odin though.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 20, 2012)

dreatica said:


> Yes worth it from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6, if someone using 2.3.5 thn IMO its not worth it, but quite difference from 2.3.3 to 2.3.6 which includes bug fixes, better battery etc.
> 
> Regarding the network problem, I suggest you to update to 2.3.6 version, as it comes with KL1 modem which is reported as best for network. Give it a try and report here.
> 
> ...



Thanks will try


----------



## dharmil007 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey does anyOne know, can we use out GALAXY S2 as a WEBCAM ??
for video Calling on PC.
{P.S. dont have wIfI, so cant use it directly on fone.}


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2012)

dreatica said:


> you here, and there at xda too with same id? If yes, you received the ph back from service center?


Yea same. I am same everywhere.
Will get back today.


gopi_vbboy said:


> whats the difference bw 2.3.3 and 2.3.6?worth upgrading?
> 
> I have a bsnl sim on sgs2... mynetwork goes to no parking symbol(no signal) at some point of time in my office during day...but nw is there when i restart the phone...is it prob with gs2 or bsnl?


Worth upgrading, yes.
We should consider ourselves lucky that we received an update meant for India. I never thought Samsung would do it


----------



## ico (Jan 21, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> We should consider ourselves lucky that we received an updated meant for India. I never thought Samsung would do it


yup. I was growing impatient as well.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 21, 2012)

It may sound stupid, 
Is it possible to stop the stock player from auto rotating without any 3rd party app in 2.3.6? 

I tried for hours but could not modify/replace the TW video apk of 2.3.6 with that of 2.3.3 fully. 

Could manage to create a  rotation shortcut in the player itself, but it will replace atleast one essential control button of the player! 

If nothing works, I will force the player to landscape mode only, but that is the last resort. 

Any help guys? 
Can post the apk and framework files if any one is interested. 

Sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 2, 2012)

How do I connect my SGS2 to my LED-backlit LCD TV Samsung?


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Use MHL Port for that!


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 3, 2012)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^Use MHL Port for that!



Do I need to buy an additional adapter? Where will I get the cable?
If you tried that cable can you give me the details?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Do I need to buy an additional adapter? Where will I get the cable?
> If you tried that cable can you give me the details?


Try *these* from eBay, the original one costs a bomb.

*Here's* the link for original MHL cable.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

What is the latest update?2.3.6?

I am still on stock 2.3.3 , does update add any feature or improve battery life?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah better stability and much better battery life on 2.3.6. 
Instead wait for the ICS upgrade, why waste time in upgrading to 2.3.6 & then to ICS again.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 3, 2012)

Bought a second hand S2 from a friend for 20k. Currently on CM9. Feels good to be back on Android.


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> What is the latest update?2.3.6?
> 
> I am still on stock 2.3.3 , does update add any feature or improve battery life?


I'd say update. Battery life is improved by a LOT.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 9, 2012)

I have Kies installed and do my updates with it. Now there is an update for kies itself and i start the update process and it downloads but when i restart kies again it again shows that an update is available for kies.  So i am unable to upgrade my mobile.



What is Odin? Is it legal or offixial way to upgrade?


Will Samsung provide ICS upgrade for Indian users? These mfgs are playing too much...why cant they.ptovide upgrades as and when it becomes available...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 9, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> What is the latest update?2.3.6?
> 
> I am still on stock 2.3.3 , does update add any feature or improve battery life?



According to XDA it's XXLPQ/DDLP8/DDLP7 4.0.3, Indian ROM. Which i am using for three weeks now, and yes, i believe it's meant for India too.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Apr 9, 2012)

Rahim said:


> I have Kies installed and do my updates with it. Now there is an update for kies itself and i start the update process and it downloads but when i restart kies again it again shows that an update is available for kies.  So i am unable to upgrade my mobile.



Try uninstall and reinstalling Kies.



Rahim said:


> What is Odin? Is it legal or official way to upgrade?



Odin is the software used to flash ROM for Samsung mobiles in recovery mode. As long as you are flashing Stock ROMs, You are fine. No Issues with respect to Warranty, etc.



Rahim said:


> Will Samsung provide ICS upgrade for Indian users? These mfgs are playing too much...why cant they provide upgrades as and when it becomes available...



Go Here. Samsung Updates - Unofficial. Download the ICS firmware for your phone filtering Country/Region. I guess Euro firmwares with English support should do. Also as stated by the user "ithehappy" there might be Indian ICS ROM. Make sure you pick i9100 or i9100G as applicable. Flash the ROM using ODIN. Good Luck


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 11, 2012)

I have recently purchased a White SG-2 from Grey Market for 21K. Since it was imported from UK. I am not sure if it was a locked phone which was jailborken here. But if I upgrade its firmware, will it lock it?


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2012)

Can I connect my SGS2 to my Samsung LED TV D6000 series wireless?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 11, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Can I connect my SGS2 to my Samsung LED TV D6000 series wireless?



This may help-
AllShare


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 12, 2012)

Guys I broke the Screen for my SGS2. Any idea how much will the replacement screen cost?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 12, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I broke the Screen for my SGS2. Any idea how much will the replacement screen cost?



Oh man thats AMOLED 

.Would cost 5k to 10k ,I am not sure.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 16, 2012)

7-7.5 to be precise, check with your retailer anyway.
Were you ...... the screen??


----------



## ajayritik (May 10, 2012)

Any good must have apps for SGS2?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 17, 2012)

Guys what is wifi direct in GSII.Anyone used it?


----------



## ithehappy (May 17, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Any good must have apps for SGS2?


There are plenty mentioned in XDA.


gopi_vbboy said:


> Guys what is wifi direct in GSII.Anyone used it?


WiFi direct on SII


----------



## reddead (May 17, 2012)

i am buying one in a few days....
local shop is quoting a 26.5k...


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2012)

reddead said:


> i am buying one in a few days....
> local shop is quoting a 26.5k...


No point in buying one now, especially at that price.


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> No point in buying one now, especially at that price.



Ok,so there's a better phone at 26k?

Ps:no galaxy nexus without warranty, htc one s ruled out, can't increase the budget....

Edit: i have postponed till mid of  june or later to see if there is a price drop.....


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

^^^
Till then One S will be there and most probably it will fall in your budget and also Xperia S will get a price cut by then and it will also fall in your budget.
Apart from that I recommend you to get Note or One X, i know you have to increase your budget for that but when you are spending such a huge amount why not spend few extra thousand bucks and get something really good and worth.


----------



## reddead (May 19, 2012)

I have already mentioned i am not getting one S, no sd card storage and unremovable battery is just not acceptable....
I hate xperia phones, not much support plus they lag...
Note is too big for me...
And i have already increased the budget to 26k and i too don't feel comfortable paying more than 25-26k for a phone....

Plus i dont mind flashing and after nexus; samaung's galaxy series has the best development scenario...


----------



## aroraanant (May 19, 2012)

How about Sensation for 21.9k with that you can buy 1.1k worth accessories of your own choice for free at saholic.
Its a great deal I think.


----------



## ithehappy (May 19, 2012)

reddead said:


> Ok,so there's a better phone at 26k?
> 
> Ps:no galaxy nexus without warranty, htc one s ruled out, can't increase the budget....
> 
> Edit: i have postponed till mid of  june or later to see if there is a price drop.....


If you are to get a new one then I'd say HOX. If I were to buy a GSII, i.e- a year old phone, I'd have definitely searched for a good second hand deal. They will save you at least 6-7 k.
Still if you wait till Mid June, SII price will fall more because SIII will be available by then. But then again, there is no point in buying a year old phone, not new anyway.


----------



## ajaymailed (May 24, 2012)

i just used flashlight app in SGS2 for an hour with  LED Flash, it only consumed 30% of battery. With full recharge 3 Hours of LED Flash wud be gr8, Flash is pretty bright, can light up an entire room. Can be a great asset if there is power cut even for hours together.


----------



## misr99 (May 29, 2012)

Guys, i am planning to buy the S2 in the next few days .. .. 
Should i just go for it or is there any other phone better then it .. in that range ( 26k max ) ... nd is s2 being shipped with the ICS now ??


----------



## techlover (May 29, 2012)

misr99 said:


> Guys, i am planning to buy the S2 in the next few days .. ..
> Should i just go for it or is there any other phone better then it .. in that range ( 26k max ) ... nd is s2 being shipped with the ICS now ??



please see here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/157659-should-i-buy-galaxy-s2-now.html


----------



## ico (May 30, 2012)

India SGS2 ICS update is out via Kies btw.


----------



## ajayritik (May 31, 2012)

Guys one of my family members has a SGS2 and it seems to hang often when we try to access Camera to take photos. Could this be a normal thing or something need to check?
Also can I update this to ICS.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?
One more thing I'm unable to connect using the USB Cable to the PC. I continue to get the message asking me to connect the cable even though I have the cable connected.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?
> One more thing I'm unable to connect using the USB Cable to the PC. I continue to get the message asking me to connect the cable even though I have the cable connected.



update ur fone to da latest android vetsion..it will surely help... !!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 6, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?
> One more thing I'm unable to connect using the USB Cable to the PC. I continue to get the message asking me to connect the cable even though I have the cable connected.


Ask in XDA.
I just hope your bottom panel is okay.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 8, 2012)

Has anyone updated the firmware to ICS 4.0 via Kies yet? 

Are there still many bugs/issues after upgrading? 

Since my warranty runs out in a month or so I'm thinking about rooting the device and installing a good ICS mod. 

I have Resurrection Remix on my as of now.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm running 4.0.3 official since a month. Completely stable, better battery life. Don't think, just upgrade.


----------



## far (Jul 8, 2012)

couple of us s2 owners with ICS are facing issues with 5.1 dolby option on the music player...which upon selection plays crackling noise along with the music...issue is gone when phone is restarted..
this happens sporAdically...

any one facing similar problem?


----------



## reddead (Jul 8, 2012)

far said:


> couple of us s2 owners with ICS are facing issues with 5.1 dolby option on the music player...which upon selection plays crackling noise along with the music...issue is gone when phone is restarted..
> this happens sporAdically...
> 
> any one facing similar problem?



yup!
happened to me once...restart solved it....


----------



## red dragon (Jul 8, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I have a strange problem wherein whenever I get a call it's going in speaker mode. Any suggestions?
> One more thing I'm unable to connect using the USB Cable to the PC. I continue to get the message asking me to connect the cable even though I have the cable connected.



Regarding the second problem,are you on GB?Did you try usb debugging?
Another option is 1.re down the latest KIES 2.replace the older one with the new 3.connect your phone to pc
If your internet is working,all the necessary drivers will be installed automatically.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2012)

akii17kr said:


> update ur fone to da latest android vetsion..it will surely help... !!!


How do I do it? I assume I need to connect it to the PC using a USB cable. Which I'm not able to do? Any other ways to update it?


ithehappy said:


> Ask in XDA.
> I just hope your bottom panel is okay.


I checked couple of threads there in XDA related to the same query and tried them out but issue still not fixed.


red dragon said:


> Regarding the second problem,are you on GB?Did you try usb debugging?
> Another option is 1.re down the latest KIES 2.replace the older one with the new 3.connect your phone to pc
> If your internet is working,all the necessary drivers will be installed automatically.


Yes currently on Ginger Bread.
No I haven't tried USB Debugging.
The problem with the option you mentioned here is I'm unable to connect the phone to the PC.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2012)

@Ajay- Sad to know that pal. Well the indirect way of upgrading your device to 4.0 would be going to SC and ask them to do. They will, of course. And there you can mention the problem to them. I don't know i am having a bad feeling about your bottom panel, i just wish i am not right.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 9, 2012)

The service center guy asked me to take a back up of the data and then give it to them. He will reinstall OS and then check if problem with hardware. But then I figured out that there maybe a problem with me taking backup since I'm not able to take back up.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2012)

Why aren't you able to backup? If you are rooted then just do a Nandroid backup! But if you're not then......hm, still you can just install Mobile Odin and then download a root kernel and flash it.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 9, 2012)

Any other bugs in the official ICS update apart from the music one?


----------



## 50103 (Jul 11, 2012)

I love my SGS2


----------



## reddead (Jul 11, 2012)

need a new screenguard....
amzer one is a no go(bad reviews)....


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 11, 2012)

reddead said:


> need a new screenguard....
> amzer one is a no go(bad reviews)....



Been using multiple Amzer anti glares since a year. I find it better than most screen guards at its price. Most importantly I don't have to clean it frequently as finger prints are hardly stuck and the matte finish is pleasant to touch and also quite handy during gaming coz it doesn't feel sticky after a while, which is common with glossy screen guards.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Why aren't you able to backup? If you are rooted then just do a Nandroid backup! But if you're not then......hm, still you can just install Mobile Odin and then download a root kernel and flash it.



I haven't rooted the phone nor do I plan to. Is there any other way in which I can back up my data.I need to back up contacts,SMS and the videos/pics taken using the camera. 
One option maybe to use All share option to connect using Wifi. But it's taking long time in file transfer.


----------



## reddead (Jul 11, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Been using multiple Amzer anti glares since a year. I find it better than most screen guards at its price. Most importantly I don't have to clean it frequently as finger prints are hardly stuck and the matte finish is pleasant to touch and also quite handy during gaming coz it doesn't feel sticky after a while, which is common with glossy screen guards.



I heard amzer ones degrade the viewing experience ...makes the screen look pixelated


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 12, 2012)

reddead said:


> I heard amzer ones degrade the viewing experience ...makes the screen look pixelated



Yes, a bit, but the sacrifice is worth the gain.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 12, 2012)

Guruu said:


> *deals.sulekhalive.com/common/photos/245.jpg
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2 Price in India is Rs. 27,900, which is the deal price from Sulekha deals.
> 
> ...



Note that Sulekha deal is for S2 9100 *G* which is not as good as Non G version.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2012)

Guys can someone let me know how to take backup of my contacts, videos/pics on my SGS2. I can't connect it to my PC using USB cable. Can I connect using Wifi and take a backup on my PC using router?


----------



## kar (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Can I buy S2 now and be able to use it for another 1 to 1.5 yrs ? Please help as I am really confused about which ph to buy. I have seen Htc One X but it is too big for me.

Thanks


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> I haven't rooted the phone nor do I plan to. Is there any other way in which I can back up my data.I need to back up contacts,SMS and the videos/pics taken using the camera.
> One option maybe to use All share option to connect using Wifi. But it's taking long time in file transfer.


Completely your opinion as its your phone but pal what's the problem with rooting? It's just like running a software as administrator in Windows. And just after taking the backup you can unroot even easily.


----------



## utkarsh (Jul 22, 2012)

OK. Has anybody else faced this?
Since i upgraded to 4.0.3 over WiFi, the Android System (Task Manager) shows the RAM to be 687 MB, where it should be ~950 MB.

Is this a bug? Or is it part of the upgrade. A few applications have become slower and crash more often, since the upgrade, like Fruit Ninja, TowerDefence, etc.

OK. Has anybody else faced this?
Since i upgraded to 4.0.3 over WiFi, the Android System (Task Manager) shows the RAM to be 687 MB, where it should be ~950 MB.

Is this a bug? Or is it part of the upgrade. A few applications have become slower and crash more often, since the upgrade, like Fruit Ninja, TowerDefence, etc.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2012)

I highly doubt if I've seen that much RAM in GB, but it ain't that low 
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/5141/screenshot2012072300090.png



Jesus, can't even upload an image from Tapa. What a shame!


----------



## utkarsh (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey.....
How did you take the screenshot??

The Menu+Power button combo for screenshot is gone after the ICS upgrade !!


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> Hey.....
> How did you take the screenshot??
> 
> The Menu+Power button combo for screenshot is gone after the ICS upgrade !!


Lower Volume and Power Button now.


----------



## utkarsh (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey.....
How did you take the screenshot??

The Menu+Power button combo for screenshot is gone after the ICS upgrade !!

Sorry, but the combo is NOT working on py handset.

I've tried: 
VolumeUP+Power
VolumeDown+Power
Home+Power
Home+VolumeUp
Home+VolumeDown

Nothing seems to work.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 23, 2012)

You've to HOLD Vol Down + Power, for a second.
And Home + Power also works in that way.


----------



## ico (Jul 23, 2012)

utkarsh said:


> Hey.....
> How did you take the screenshot??
> 
> The Menu+Power button combo for screenshot is gone after the ICS upgrade !!
> ...


Volume Down + Power... hold for a second like ithehappy says. Should work fine.


----------



## utkarsh (Jul 23, 2012)

Man !!
I've tried it.

It's a GT-I9100G, and not the conventional GT-I9100 most people have.
Thanks to this 'G', it's cyanogenmod incompatible.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 23, 2012)

Apart from not being able to connect the phone using USB cable and the phone going in speaker mode now I get a new problem wherein auto rotate option is not working. I'm receiving calls in Horizontal position.


----------



## utkarsh (Jul 23, 2012)

GUYS, i know how to take screenshots (in Gingerbread).

I've tried ALL possible combinations in all possible ways.
But in vain.

I'm filing a consumer complaint against Samsung. I've had enough of them.
(Not the first issue. I've given my phone 4 times to the service center in 2 months, where 3 of those were in a period of 8 days)


----------



## reddead (Jul 25, 2012)

JB 4.1.1 CM10 released for s2


----------



## Omi (Jul 25, 2012)

reddead said:


> JB 4.1.1 CM10 released for s2



Installed

Everything works, slight lag at times, not much of a difference from ICS, is mostly stable, sync is giving problems. Butter smooth is not there yet.
Browser scrolls now have ZERO lag. whatever be the no. of tabs open.

Can be used daily.


----------



## Soumik (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi All, 
sorry if this question is a bit out of flow.. but i thought of posting anyhow instead of creating a new thread.
First thing - I have a T989 version... Snapdragon S3 chipset on official ICS rom, no rooting yet. And battery seems to drain 10% an hour. How to reduce the massive battery drain? I checked the taskmanager.. there isnt any application running in the background either.
Another thing, i have a MEE M6P-BK earphone. The earphone was working perfectly with my Moto Defy. But with this cell, the song change/pause/stop button is not not working. Its playing good, but the wire button isnt working. How do i fix that?


----------



## reddead (Jul 29, 2012)

Soumik said:


> Hi All,
> sorry if this question is a bit out of flow.. but i thought of posting anyhow instead of creating a new thread.
> First thing - I have a T989 version... Snapdragon S3 chipset on official ICS rom, no rooting yet. And battery seems to drain 10% an hour. How to reduce the massive battery drain? I checked the taskmanager.. there isnt any application running in the background either.
> Another thing, i have a MEE M6P-BK earphone. The earphone was working perfectly with my Moto Defy. But with this cell, the song change/pause/stop button is not not working. Its playing good, but the wire button isnt working. How do i fix that?



T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy S II SGH-T989 - xda-developers
you have better chances of getting some help there....
post in q&a section....


----------

